# The Next Person To Post Game



## Little_Lisa

In this game you will make a statement and then the next person to post will say whether it's true or false concerning them. They will then leave a statement for the next person. You may use TNPTP instead of typing the whole thing.

Ex:

TNPTP is wearing white undies.

next person replies: False, i'm not wearing any undies!

they then leave this: TNPTP has a pet.

next person replies: True

and on and on and on....

*TNPTP sometimes picks their nose.*


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

The next person to post (TNPTP) would agree that...


----------



## Geek

TNPTP will jump in soon!


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP has never been drunk.


----------



## Sirvinya

False!

TNPTP has can drive.


----------



## Liz

true!

TNPTP has been in an accident


----------



## jasminonline

false

tnptp has just finished having sex

(is this how you play???)


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* false
tnptp has just finished having sex

(is this how you play???)

false - I wish..
tnptp likes to go skinnydipping!


----------



## lovesboxers

Sometimes. False--not this week.

TNPTP has a messy house


----------



## Geek

Very rarely, maybe some toys around

TNPTP goes jogging


----------



## bocagirl

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Very rarely, maybe some toys around
TNPTP goes jogging

Definately false
TNPTP is a Virgo


----------



## Mambz098

False Gemini

TNPTP is wearing pants?!


----------



## Chrystal

True

TNPTP is currently drinking coffee


----------



## Sirvinya

False (I have a really bad cold so it's honey and lemon)

TNPTP has painted toe nails.


----------



## lovesboxers

false- only clear not a color.

TNPTP likes sushi


----------



## Sirvinya

True true true!!!! Love it.

TNPTP is at work.


----------



## lovesboxers

False, It's morning and kids are still asleep.

TNPTP is married


----------



## lovesboxers

false so far, car battery is dead.





TNPTP is a brunette


----------



## lovesboxers

guilty

TNPTP plays video games


----------



## lovesboxers

hoping so!





TNPTP has a gazillion posts!


----------



## bocagirl

False, I'm new

TNPTP bought makeup this week


----------



## Chrystal

TRUE!:icon_love

TNPTP is a MAC addict.


----------



## Sirvinya

True!!!!

TNPTP is in Europe.


----------



## lovesboxers

False

Im in California, USA


----------



## **Jen**

TNPTP loves to play games

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* False
Im in California, USA


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** TNPTP loves to play games yes I do!





TNPTP wears a black bra!


----------



## jasminonline

Yuppers I Do

TNPTP has spent over 500 dollars on makeup in one month??/


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Yuppers I Do
TNPTP has spent over 500 dollars on makeup in one month??/

Not quite, but I've come close!!! lol EEEK!
TNPTP sings in the shower


----------



## jasminonline

True True....

TNPTP dances in front of the mirror?


----------



## SmartStyle437

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* True True....
TNPTP dances in front of the mirror?

True: all day long at work lol
TNPTP has lots of mirrors?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* True: all day long at work lol
TNPTP has lots of mirrors?

Yup! One over the dresser and 2 sets of 6' sliding mirrored closet doors! lol
TNPTP has over 50 MAC eyeshadows ?


----------



## luckystar131

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* TNPTP has over 50 MAC eyeshadows ? False, but I wished

TNPTP has more lipglosses than pairs of shoes


----------



## lovesboxers

False, like shoes better than lipgloss!

TNPTP likes to play cards


----------



## lovesboxers

False

TNPTP likes dresses


----------



## lovesboxers

True

TNPTP wants a puppy


----------



## lovesboxers

False

TNPTP reads alot


----------



## jasminonline

Yes

tnptp is ticked off today?


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Yes
tnptp is ticked off today?

False - (but just went to the eye doc, and they dilated my eyes. Now I feel all funky. Still got 20/20 though!)
tnptp is barefoot


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I'm wearing some comfy, fluffy green socks.

TNPTP, is extremely ticklish.


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False. I'm wearing some comfy, fluffy green socks.
TNPTP, is extremely ticklish.

TRUE! Very ticklish
TNPTP is daydreaming about someone special right now

:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

Not really. I have a headache so i'm not in a daydreaming mood.

TNPTP, has long, natural fingernails.


----------



## Geek

LOL not...

TNPTP has a hottie new hairdo


----------



## Little_Lisa

Uhh, I have a _new _hairdo.

TNPTP wants to be a gynecologist.


----------



## Geek

Naw, a rocket scientist that is a part time Gyno lol

TNPTP won't be cracking up at my dumb jokes


----------



## lovesboxers

false, I always crack up at your dumb jokes

TNPTP is going somewhere fun this weekend


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm going to the Heart of Texas Fair so, yes.

TNPTP has had a dream about another forum member before.


----------



## Geek

Nope, I haven't

TNPTP has a laptop


----------



## jasminonline

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Yes.... How did you Know lol

TNPTP is have a late night( up past 2 am eastern)


----------



## Marisol

Yup... especially with a little vodka. LOL

TNPTP is an insomniac.


----------



## Marisol

False... I like to shake my groove thang!

TNPTP loves cheese.


----------



## jasminonline

Ewwwwwwwww Hate cheese....

TNPTP has to go to school today?


----------



## Marisol

Nope... Yippee!

TNPTP likes Britney Spears.


----------



## **Jen**

False, can't stand her (but thinks she's beautiful)

TNPTP has tons of MAC Makeup

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Nope... Yippee!
TNPTP likes Britney Spears.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't have tons in comparison to some of the girls 'round here but I have alot.

TNPTP has swapped before.


----------



## GreekLatina

nop jus joined, mayb lata

TNPTP usualy spends more then 12 mins doing makeup


----------



## cassiopeia37

false - don't have the time at 6 in the morning when just have to cover up a few blemishes and stick on some mascara so I can turn up to school not looking like I got dragged thru a hedge backwards lol...

TNPTP likes strawberry ice cream


----------



## GreekLatina

verymuch, but more so vanila (i try 2 avoid icecream tho aha)

TNPTP has never dieted


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP has toilet papered someones house before.


----------



## Geek

Yes I have!

TNPTP has wiped with something OTHER than toilet paper


----------



## GreekLatina

true, tink ive used kleenex

TNPTP has gone washroom in the forest


----------



## Marisol

nope

TNPTP has visited more than 3 countries.


----------



## cassiopeia37

true

tnptp can name 10 tom cruise films

xxxc


----------



## Marisol

True

War of the Worlds

Jerry Maguire

Mission Impossible

Mission Impossible 2

Mission Impossible 3 (in production)

Top Gun

Cocktail

Vanilla Sky

Far and Away

Eyes Wide Shut

tnptp has over $1,000 in make-up


----------



## GreekLatina

not currently...but def bought that much

TNPTP has danced in the rain befor


----------



## Marisol

yup I have

TNPTP has fallen in a ditch


----------



## GreekLatina

oh of course lol

TNPTP has been hit by a car


----------



## Marisol

Does running into a car count?






TNPTP has never been on a plane


----------



## GreekLatina

false

TNPTP should b asleep right now? lol


----------



## Marisol

nope... have tomorrow off since its a holiday (US is celebrating Columbus Day).

TNPTP is hopped up on coffee


----------



## GreekLatina

lol cheater, read that in a dif forum so yes tru ahaa

TNPTP has their hair dyed right now


----------



## Marisol

yes... had it highlighted this week...

TNPTP loves MUT!


----------



## GreekLatina

of course!!! havent yu heard? im the latest adicteee lol





TNPTP gets on mut soon after waking up


----------



## Marisol

yes... only on weekends.

TNPTP has an extensive CD collection


----------



## cassiopeia37

not as extensive as I'd like - too much mu to buy instead hehe

tnptp ate cereal for breakfast


----------



## Little_Lisa

Correct!

TNPTP still does cart wheels from time to time.


----------



## GreekLatina

lol, yup

TNPTP has painted toenails


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I took my polish off because it was starting to chip and I haven't redone them yet.

TNPTP has been farted on during a game of Twister.


----------



## Geek

Nope, I have only FARTEd, not been farted on LOL

TNPTP has had a boob job


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes! (Then I woke up) *looks down* False.





TNPTP is facetious.


----------



## Marisol

Nope

TNPTP is awesome


----------



## GreekLatina

definitely!!!!

TNPTP showered today


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nah, but your sig is. Look at him shake, shake, shake his booty. Haha, and that little peepee. Too funny and cute!

TNPTP has been pooped on by a dirty, birdy before.


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Nah, but your sig is. Look at him shake, shake, shake his booty. Haha, and that little peepee. Too funny and cute!
TNPTP has been pooped on by a dirty, birdy before.

TRUE!! It was horrible..devastating! When I worked in downtown San Francisco, I had my hair up in a huge bun, dressed in a business suit, waiting nicely for my sandwich at the pickup window outside a deli when WHAM something slammed the back of my head. Damn pigeon crapped right in my bun!! It was like a fried egg baking in the sun! I ran into the nearest Beauty Supply store (of course), and the sweet gay guy who worked there helped me blot my head with paper towels, and he said, "Honey, this is karma. You must've hurt a lot of men in your lifetime!" I called my work, said I was sick and took the next bus home. Shower never felt so good. 
TNPTP has accidentally exposed a breast(or breasts) in public before. (If you're a guy, make it a private part).


----------



## Mambz098

haha yes it was a sad moment

Tnptp is a huge Harry Potter Fan maybe even dressing up as their favorite character for halloween lol


----------



## Marisol

nope... can't even get past the second book. Need the cliff notes. LOl

TNPTP has fallen in front of a crowd.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP has walked around with toilet paper stuck to their shoe.


----------



## Mambz098

yes but on purpose

tnptp is an avid dancer


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

(Nicole, I must say that I got a big









out of your bird poop incidence. I'm sorry that happened but we can laugh now, right?)

TNPTP is gonna stay up past midnight.


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True.
(Nicole, I must say that I got a big









out of your bird poop incidence. I'm sorry that happened but we can laugh now, right?)

TNPTP is gonna stay up past midnight.

False. Going to lay in bed now..probably watch tv, though.
(Lisa, it was hilarious. Like I'm on a hidden camera show or something! Things like that happen to me all the time!)

TNPTP has met someone online before...:icon_love .


----------



## Marisol

Yes...

TNPTP is a reality TV junkie.


----------



## Marisol

TRUE!

TNPTP likes to have fun in da sun.


----------



## Geek

TRUE

TNPTP has had sex on an airplane


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* False (T, wouldn't it be cool to have this game in the sex forum?)
TNPTP has fallen in love before

True!! A few times in my lifetime..
TNPTP likes to have sex in public places


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

(Charmaine, I like your idea of having this in the sex forum.



)

TNPTP has kissed someone of the opposite sex before.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I think you are correct.

True.

TNPTP has done more than just kiss with someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## Marisol

Yes I am... sucking on something... a lollipop

TNPTP has a dirty mind.


----------



## Geek

Ahhh HA!!! CHAR!! the dirt is out

TNPTP is on many other boards other than MUT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehehe!! Sorry but not at the moment. I was just chewing my tongue if it's any consolation.

TNPTP has a tongue peircing.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dang, we are all on top of each other tonight with all the double/triple posting!

To Tony, i'm just on a few others but MUT is my only true love.


----------



## Geek

NOPE, no peircings.

TNPTP has wiped someone elses butt


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ewww, just a baby's not anyone elses. That's gross!

TNPTP has tossed the salad.


----------



## przmaticprinces

My tongue is pierced






TNPTP has acrylic nails.

Doiiiii to slow I tried.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP takes their jewelry off before going to bed.


----------



## cassiopeia37

nope - i leave my gold studs in and my watch on...

TNPTP is wearing red nail polish

xxxc


----------



## Geek

Well that would be NOPE on the nail polish LOL

TNPTP has done or DOES drugs


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Well that would be NOPE on the nail polish LOL
TNPTP has done or DOES drugs





true - that would have been in the far and distant past.
TNPTP is afraid of commitment


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP uses those teeth whitening strips.


----------



## **Jen**

False, they make my teeth hurt

TNPTP has a blue car

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False
TNPTP uses those teeth whitening strips.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP has a grandma with blue hair.


----------



## GreekLatina

is that the color it turns when you're cremated? (lol im horrible)

TNPTP has or had braces


----------



## cassiopeia37

nope - only have half my front tooth after a canoeing accident tho hehe - the dental work on that's almost as annoyingly time consuming and expensive lol

tnptp can translate Latin into English (my latin lesson just got cancelled - its on the brain hehe)

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

tnptp has had or would like to have a pet iguana.


----------



## GreekLatina

true..i would like to own 1 of every animal species in the world lol

TNPTP has nearly ran over a black cat before (or ran over)


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* true..i would like to own 1 of every animal species in the world lol
TNPTP has nearly ran over a black cat before (or ran over)

False!
TNPTP is going to dress up for Halloween!


----------



## GreekLatina

i plan on it





TNPTP watches americas next top model


----------



## cassiopeia37

i watched the one where eva the diva won





tnptp has just got home from work (i'm still at work and wanna go home!!!)

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

tnptp has gone to sleep in their makeup before.


----------



## Mambz098

True

tnptp had worn a mullet


----------



## Little_Lisa

I sort of had one when I was a butt, ugly child.

TNPTP is afraid of dark basements.


----------



## GreekLatina

lol only when i watch "most haunted"

TNPTP has stuck gum underneath a table or desk


----------



## **Jen**

true probably 25 years ago

TNPTP is not wearing a bra

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* lol only when i watch "most haunted"
TNPTP has stuck gum underneath a table or desk


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** true probably 25 years ago
TNPTP is not wearing a bra

False!
TNPTP flosses every night.


----------



## cassiopeia37

false - i hav one of those cool sonic toothbrushes instead so only floss twice or three times a week!!! naughty eh lol

tnptp gives blood


----------



## bocagirl

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* false - i hav one of those cool sonic toothbrushes instead so only floss twice or three times a week!!! naughty eh lol
tnptp gives blood

True
TNPTP shops at Ann Taylor


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

tnptp knows how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop.


----------



## cassiopeia37

false

the next person to post has been to amsterdam

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has a reoccurring nightmare.


----------



## GreekLatina

false, i have the same dream often, maybe it is a nightmare though

tnptp can touch their toes (as in bend over, legs straight)


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

tnptp has gotten their tongue stuck to something frozen before.


----------



## Marisol

true

TNPTP loves to gamble


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

tnptp has blown all their hard earned cash in Vegas before.


----------



## Marisol

HELL YEAH!!!!

TNPTP has a purse fetish.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Very true!

tnptp collects garden gnomes.


----------



## Marisol

nope... I am skeered of them!






tnptp stole something as a kid


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Marisol* nope... I am skeered of them!



Hahaha! Don't be scurred! Actually, I don't like 'em either. Creepy lil things.
False, i've never stollen anything ever. (Maybe a kiss.)

tnptp gets sweaty palms when nervous.


----------



## Marisol

nope... thankfully

tnptp dislikes public speaking


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP is afraid of snakes.


----------



## Marisol

yup

tnptp is afraid of the dark


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

TNPTP is afraid of owls.


----------



## cassiopeia37

false

tnptp hates spicy food

xxxc


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* false
tnptp hates spicy food

xxxc

False! love it!
tnptp wears glasses/contacts


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. I am blind w/o them. I don't wear them both at the same time but ya know what I mean.

TNPTP is a good storyteller.


----------



## Mambz098

trueish.. somedays i am somedays i'm not

tnptp loves scary movies


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP loves to pop bubble wrap.


----------



## lovesboxers

If I get started I cant stop.

TNPTP has pink flamingos in their yard


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* If I get started I cant stop.
TNPTP has pink flamingos in their yard

umm..false.
TNPTP has put up Halloween decorations in their home.


----------



## Geek

True!

TNPTP drinks beer


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* True! 
TNPTP drinks beer

TRUE!
TNPTP bites their fingernails.


----------



## Geek

False.

TNPTP bites their toenails


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* False.
TNPTP bites their toenails

Ick..false.
TNPTP loves to go out and dance all night!


----------



## lovesboxers

False ( I know, a crime)

TNPTP likes to camp.


----------



## Geek

True, but we don't do it anymore. LOL

TNPTP hates sports


----------



## Little_Lisa

True and false. I don't hate them all.





tnptp has locked their keys in the car before.


----------



## cassiopeia37

true :s oops

tntp thinks daniel craig (the new james bond) is good looking

xxxc


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *cassiopeia37* true :s oopstntp thinks daniel craig (the new james bond) is good looking

xxxc

kinda true...he's attractive, but looks too much like an old boyfriend of mine (who was psycho).
tnptp is going out on a date tonight.

:icon_love


----------



## GreekLatina

mmm not exactly...saw me bf for abit but had to come home early. going to grandads in the morning

tnptp has been on a blind date


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* mmm not exactly...saw me bf for abit but had to come home early. going to grandads in the morning
tnptp has been on a blind date

True...on a couple.
tnptp loves sushi.


----------



## Geek

BIGTIME. we eat it allot.

TNPTP likes cold pizza


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp likes anchovies on their pizza.


----------



## **Jen**

FALSE EWWWWWWWW (only greenpeppers that's it)

TNPTP is a shorty

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* true
tnptp likes anchovies on their pizza.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

tnptp is a smarty.


----------



## **Jen**

Smary Pants maybe

TNPTP is a sex pot..hahahaha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True
tnptp is a smarty.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Look at my picture over there &lt;. I'm sweet and innocent, I tells ya!

TNPTP tells white lies.


----------



## cassiopeia37

true *blushes*

tnpt watches csi

xxxc


----------



## Mambz098

true

tnptp likes mexican food


----------



## Geek

TRUE

TNPTP hates mixed drinks


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* TRUE
TNPTP hates mixed drinks

False. I like them!
tnptp loves horror films.


----------



## Geek

TRUE....Love them

TNPTP has a laptop


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* TRUE....Love them
TNPTP has a laptop

TRUE!!! My old one is archaic..so my hubby just hooked me up with a Gateway Notebook..the one with the "tablet" that you can actually write on.
tnptp speaks a 2nd/3rd language.


----------



## Mambz098

trueish.. i can speak some spanish

tnptp likes musicals.


----------



## lovesboxers

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* trueish.. i can speak some spanish
tnptp likes musicals.

True-ishsome are good

TNPTP goes commando


----------



## Mambz098

false..

tnptp is into man thongs (tony?)j/k


----------



## Geek

LOL! no no no sorry to disappoint ya!



Currently wearing Calvin Klien's (not boxers)


----------



## Little_Lisa

The last person to post forgot to leave something for the next person to post.








TNPTP knows how to do the Tango.


----------



## lovesboxers

False

TNPTP has kids


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

tnptp has alot of trees around their house.


----------



## lovesboxers

False, the neighbors do though (I rent and this place sucks)

TNPTP has surfed before


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes to play Scrabble.


----------



## eyesdancing

Yes! It is my favorite board game.

Next person needs a massage!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Scrabble is my favorite board game, too!



Have you ever played Literati on Yahoo? It's alot like Scrabble and alot of fun. We should play sometime!

True, I NEED a massage right now badly!

Tnptp has been to a zoo recently.


----------



## lovesboxers

False (but I used to work at one)

TNPTP decorates for halloween


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* False (but I used to work at one)
TNPTP decorates for halloween

True! Also both of my kids have their birthday the week of Halloween, so it's super fun and a week-long party!
tnptp loves getting their hair washed at the beauty salon.


----------



## lovesboxers

True! I love how they massage your scalp, it is so relaxing

TNPTP doesnt care for the Thanksgiving feast


----------



## **Jen**

False (love to eat)

TNPTP gets depressed during the holidays

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* True! I love how they massage your scalp, it is so relaxing

TNPTP doesnt care for the Thanksgiving feast


----------



## lovesboxers

False

TNPTP is going on vacation in the next 6 months


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has had the heimlich maneuver preformed on them before.


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True
Tnptp has had the heimlich maneuver preformed on them before.

False.
Tnptp hates loves to skydive.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True to the hates false to the loves. hehehehehe

Tnptp has hardwood floors in their house.


----------



## usersassychick0

True

Tnptp has been apart of mut for over a year now.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True but I don't eat them as often as I should.

Tnptp hates prune juice.


----------



## eyesdancing

true

next person has a pet fish


----------



## Geek

false

tnptp eat fish


----------



## **Jen**

False

TNPTP has a spotless house

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* false
tnptp eat fish


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp drinks protein shakes.


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP loves mangos.


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* False
TNPTP loves mangos.

true!
TNPTP wears acrylic nails.


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp has a nail bitting obsession.


----------



## Geek

Nope! No nail biting here.

tnptp has a face picking obsession


----------



## Little_Lisa

False! I used to but thankfully I broke that bad habit.

Tnptp has a habit of cracking their knuckles.


----------



## Geek

True!

tnptp has a habit of cracking their neck


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I broke that habit years ago.

Tnptp has a habit of peeing in their pants. (I'm still working at breaking this one myyself.)


----------



## lovesboxers

Thankfully False, I broke that one when I was real little






TNPTP driven drunk before


----------



## Little_Lisa

FALSE!

Tnptp has poured salt on a slug before.


----------



## Geek

false

tnptp has done something nasty in an Adult bookstore movie theater


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO False. (What'd you do in one, Tony? I have to know now!)

Tnptp ate paint chips when they were little.


----------



## Geek

False (I haven't done anything)

TNPTP has done bong tokes


----------



## Little_Lisa

FALSE! (And stop lying. PM me the real answer.)

Tnptp Has mixed pills with alcohol.


----------



## Geek

False

(not lying)





Tnptp likes Bill O'Riley


----------



## lovesboxers

True

TNPTP has been caught having sex in public


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP has turned their underwear inside-out instead of changing it.


----------



## GreekLatina

LOL false

TNPT has had underwear shoved in their mouth


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True
TNPTP has turned their underwear inside-out instead of changing it.





Eww, false!

TNPTP has had to 'drip dry' in the woods because you forgot the TP!


----------



## Chrystal

HAHA!! TRUE~





TNPTP Has been drunk enough to have to "drip dry" in the woods!


----------



## GreekLatina

lol false for me

TNPTP has peed in the shower


----------



## Sofia

false

tnptp is taking the day off tomorrow


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I always have the day off.

TNPTP is gonna do laundry tomorrow.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False. I always have the day off.
TNPTP is gonna do laundry tomorrow.

True! I have to; I've been avoiding it for too long now...
TNPTP likes to sunbathe naked


----------



## GreekLatina

false

edit

depends aha

TNPTP should do the laundy but isnt going to


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm doing it now.

TNPTP has eaten something that fell on the floor.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I'm doing it now.
TNPTP has eaten something that fell on the floor.

Yeah...hello, 5 second rule! Not at a public place though, gross
TNPTP is avoiding doing something by posting on MUT


----------



## Sofia

lolll true, I have lots of work to do.

tnptp lives on the west coast


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Sofia* lolll true, I have lots of work to do.
tnptp lives on the west coast

Nope, I have relatives that do, though!
TNPTP has had an organ removed (tonsils, appendix)


----------



## Little_Lisa

False!

TNPTP eats organs.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False!
TNPTP eats organs.

Um, I don't think so, unless someone played a cruel joke on me!
TNPTP is a vegetarian.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has never eaten liver and onions before.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False.
Tnptp has never eaten liver and onions before.





True. I don't really like either.
TNPTP is in love:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

tnptp feels like makin' :icon_love .


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True
tnptp feels like makin' :icon_love .

false. Lisa, sometimes you have a one-track, girl!




TNPTP thinks Lisa wants to make :icon_love


----------



## ikebana

HAHAHA True!

TNPTP is a good dancer.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has more than 40 pairs of shoes.


----------



## anne7

True.

TNPTP needs more closet space!


----------



## Little_Lisa

TRUE!

Tnptp is bootylicious.


----------



## ikebana

True to Anne and Lisa

tnptp likes vodka shots.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *ikebana* True to Anne and Lisa
tnptp likes vodka shots.

true, especially flavored vodka




TNPTP has done a body shot (either the shot taker or the body



)


----------



## ikebana

True!! Both the body and the shot taker, lol.

tnptp likes going to bars.


----------



## Sofia

false, I prefer lounges.



(yes, there is a difference



)

tnptp, has had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Marisol

false.. not recently

tnptp prefers a good martini to an ice cold beer.


----------



## Sofia

*Anytime!* I can't stand the smell of beer. blah

tnptp has a good memory, unlike myself.


----------



## Marisol

More like selective memory...lol

tnptp should be in bed instead is posting on one of the best sites around.


----------



## anne7

So true.

TNPTP drinks at least one soda every day


----------



## Marisol

True...

tnptp is an avid runner.


----------



## anne7

bwahahahahaha. So false; the words 'fun' and 'run' do NOT belong together! I so wish I was though, great exercise!






TNPTP has at least 1 piercing that isn't in their ears


----------



## yazzy

*False!*

TNPTP loves animals!


----------



## Geek

True but I am reasonable

tnptp love to DRINK beer instead of smelling it


----------



## Mambz098

ech beer.. blah

tnptp is not wearing any underwear..


----------



## Little_Lisa

*looks down*

True

Tnptp misses the hot Summer.


----------



## Geek

True. The Hot summer is still here when us guys think about LL w/ no undies on LOL

tnptp loves tylenol


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* True. The Hot summer is still here when us guys think about LL w/ no undies on LOL Hehehe!






:icon_love 

Quote:
tnptp loves tylenol False.
Tnptp uses the word loves loosely.


----------



## lovesboxers

Generally I am not loose with that word..

TNPTP wears flip flops in the winter


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I have cold feet and keep them covered with boots during the winter.

Tnptp gets sudden urges to smack people on the butt.


----------



## lovesboxers

False

TNPTP wears sexy bras


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. They don't make "sexy" bras for small chested people like me. I wear water bras which are kinda plain but give me some sexy cleavage.





Tnptp has junk in the trunk.


----------



## lovesboxers

more than I would like.

TNPTP has white walls in their home.


----------



## ikebana

False.

Tnptp likes Great Lash Mascara


----------



## anne7

Blech, Never! I spit on Great Lash!





TNPTP has a secret fetish....


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Nothing's a secret with me. I'm an open book.

Tnptp has set times that they eat their meals.


----------



## lovesboxers

False

tnptp has had poison oak


----------



## Little_Lisa

TRUE! I have to get shots to makes it go away b/c I get it so bad.

Tnptp has farted in the bath tub.


----------



## lovesboxers

True





tnptp likes peanut butter


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp likes HOT sauce.


----------



## lovesboxers

True, I love everything spicy






tnptp likes sushi?


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Actually, i've never tried it so I really don't know but I never wanted to.

Tnptp has been stung by a scorpion.


----------



## lovesboxers

False, that would frighten me

tnptp has been bitten by a snake


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, that would frighten me!

Tnptp is gonna watch Prison Break tonight. (it's on right now but i'm recording it.)


----------



## lovesboxers

False, I saw a little bit for the first time on fx the other day. I am hoping to get this season on netflix.

tnptp watches 24


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Never seen it.

Tnptp is stumped by my hinky pinky


----------



## lovesboxers

True, she sure is and keeps thinking about it....

tnptp has not been playing twisted movie titles.......


----------



## anne7

True



Just haven't got to that one yet!

TNPTP thinks Wentworth Miller (Prison Break) is a HOTTIE!


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, he is good looking.

(Jennifer, i'll go check out the twisted titles, sorry.)

TNPTP hasn't written a letter in the Open Letters To Various People thread yet.


----------



## Marisol

true

tnptp likes macadamian nuts


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True, he is good looking.
(Jennifer, i'll go check out the twisted titles, sorry.)

TNPTP hasn't written a letter in the Open Letters To Various People thread yet.

Did you know that is him in Mariah Carey's new videos? (We Belong Together and Like That)
True again



. I should though, I have a few shoutouts for people

Edit: I take way too damn long to post...

False to Marisol

TNPTP is a good singer


----------



## Marisol

false

tnptp thinks he/she is a good singer.


----------



## anne7

False, I know I sound terrible; I don't care though if I'm having fun!





TNPTP lives alone


----------



## Marisol

false

tnptp likes to go to the movies.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp calls doughnuts dognuts for the fun of it.


----------



## Mambz098

TRUE

tnptp has a crush on a celebrity.. I'm talking big crush.. maybe even stalkerish


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has stalked or been stalked.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False
Tnptp has stalked or been stalked.

True-ish. One of my old guyfriends used to follow me at school and stuff, so not full blown stalking...still wasn't having it, though!
TNPTP dresses their dog up (on a regular basis, not just holidays)


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes to sew.


----------



## anne7

False, I've tried and I'm horrible at it!

TNPTP likes to scrapbook


----------



## Little_Lisa

I would like to but never have so false.

Tnptp eats bran muffins.


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp struggles with constapation


----------



## anne7

false

TNPTP likes telling stories, and often gives TMI


----------



## lovesboxers

False

tnptp likes to decorate


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is cold right now.


----------



## Marisol

false

tnptp had a great dinner.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp had a great weekend!


----------



## anne7

False. "great" is a bit too enthusiastic, lol

TNPTP is wearing socks tight now


----------



## Little_Lisa

True and they have a farting dog on them and underneath it says, "You can have this." Seriously. I should take a pic of them b/c they are cuter than they sound.

Tnptp has blamed their fart on the dog before.


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* True and they have a farting dog on them and underneath it says, "You can have this." Seriously. I should take a pic of them b/c they are cuter than they sound.
Tnptp has blamed their fart on the dog before.

False. (and you should take a pic




)
TNPTP doesn't have a favorite color


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. I love so many different colors and i'm not really partial to just one.

My socks which are kinda blurry, sorry. I took like a million trying to get a decent one. My camera pisses me off sometimes.






TNPTP has toe socks.


----------



## Liz

true. they're striped!

tnptp has polish on their toes


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Liz* true. they're striped!
tnptp has polish on their toes

True, but it's looking pretty sad, all chipped and worn. 
TNPTP had deja vu today!


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

TNPTP has had their ear pierced twice on each ear.


----------



## anne7

False, want to though

LOVE THOSE SOCKS LISA! CHEEKY, JUST LIKE YOU!! lol





TNPTP has the TV on right now


----------



## Liz

true

tnptp has their tongue pierced


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I'm too chicken.

Tnptp has kissed someone with a tongue piercing before.


----------



## anne7

False.

TNPTP has a healthy self-esteem


----------



## lovesboxers

True

tnptp has colored their hair in the last 3 months


----------



## Chrystal

True

TNPTP needs to get a new hair cut


----------



## lovesboxers

True!

Tnptp has a yellow kitchen


----------



## Chrystal

False

TNPTP is getting excited for the upcoming holidays


----------



## Geek

True! I love the holidays

TNPTP eats fruit everyday


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp plays an instrument.


----------



## Chrystal

um...False (was going to say something dirty, but I stopped myself) lol

TNPTP is stuck inside because its rainy and cold


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. It's cold but not rainy.

Tnptp has never been to a concert.


----------



## ikebana

False.

tnptp reads the newspaper everyday.


----------



## yazzy

*False*

tnptp spends too much time on the 'puter

yaz


----------



## Mambz098

true

tnptp is "sneaking" on to MUT right now.ie:at work/school


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp is eating something right now.


----------



## yazzy

*false (but I am hungry!)*

tnptp is in love


----------



## Sirvinya

True

TNPTP has eaten sushi


----------



## **Jen**

False

TNPTP likes whoppers at Burger king

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* True
TNPTP has eaten sushi


----------



## Sirvinya

ewww, false

TNPTP has a pet cat


----------



## lovesboxers

True

tnptp likes to swim


----------



## Mambz098

True

tnptp likes bedtime stories


----------



## Sofia

False

tnptp drinks NyQuil straight from the bottle.


----------



## Chrystal

True

TNPTP gags at the thought of taking the nyquil


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP has had a mole removed.


----------



## yazzy

*False*

TNPTP has had a mamogram this year


----------



## Mambz098

False

TNPTP can pick their nose with their tongue..


----------



## Chrystal

HAHA! False

TNPTP can tie a cherry stem in a knot with their tongue


----------



## Mambz098

true

tnptp owns a straigtener


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp owns a George Foreman Grill.


----------



## lovesboxers

false

tnptp owns a blender


----------



## Geek

True!

tnptp wants to get in the MUT video section


----------



## Mambz098

hell yes!!!

Tnptp is super excited for halloween?!!


----------



## Chrystal

True (for my kids)

TNPTP still has to carve some pumpkins up!!


----------



## yazzy

*True!*

TNPTP has their costume ready


----------



## Sirvinya

True

TNPTP is going to be dressed as a vampire.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp collects belly button lint.


----------



## yazzy

*false*

TNPTP has a pierced belly button


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has a pierced nipple.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has blond hair


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has cut their own hair before.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp has highlights


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is Christina Aguilera?


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has a boob job done


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I want one, though!

Tnptp is a C cup.


----------



## lollipop

false, but I wish

Tnptp is a lesbian


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha! I am married to a man but I like women, too.

Tnptp is bi.


----------



## lollipop

false and/or true, you may guess






Tnptp wears men deodorant


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lollipop* false and/or true, you may guess



Hmm.
Quote:
Tnptp wears men deodorant False.
Tnptp has a girlfriend with benefits.


----------



## lollipop

false





Tnptp is cheating with a women


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp likes to lick lollipops.


----------



## lollipop

true





Tnptp loves to walk naked


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha! True. Not like around in public or something but around my house, sure.

Tnptp likes to be licked like a lollipop.


----------



## lollipop

Whahaha, yeah right by my dog

Tnptp does wear strings


----------



## Little_Lisa

G-strings? True, that's all I wear unless i'm not wearing any at all.

Tnptp doesn't wear a watch.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp does not wear a bra


----------



## Little_Lisa

True/false. Not right now nor anytime i'm home but always when I go anywhere.

Tnptp has matching bra and panties.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp watch porn movies


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp doesn't know that there is a TNPTP sex version in the sex forum. hehe


----------



## lollipop

haha true

Tnptp does not know that I have not been to the sex forum


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp is under 18?


----------



## lollipop

false, is 18

Tnptp wears grandma underwear


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, FALSE!

Tnptp likes to give people wedgies for the fun of it.


----------



## lollipop

hell yeah





Tnptp does pee in her pants


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. Just a little bit accidentally sometimes if i've been holding it and laugh really hard or if someone tickles me. I'm a pee pee monster.

Tnptp eats Belgium waffles. hehehe


----------



## lollipop

False, I eat Dutch waffles





Tnptp loves saying my real name


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ooohhh, YEEESSSS!! It's sex-ay!

Tnptp wants a pet "monkey".


----------



## lollipop

true, and I will name it Little_Lisa

Tnptp is drunk all the time


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *lollipop* true, and I will name it Little_Lisa
Tnptp is drunk all the time





False. Not ALL of the time




TNPTP drinks alone sometimes.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp sips on the cough syrup throughout the day.


----------



## anne7

False.

TNPTP hates cough medicine


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp loves cartoon porn


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha. False. Doesn't do anything for me.

Tnptp draws cartoon porn.


----------



## lollipop

false, I draw monkey porn





Tnptp drinks her own pee


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ewwwww! FALSE!

Tnptp is drunk right now and needs to go to sleep!


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp wants to try special bacardi .......


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahaha! True.





Tnptp has smelly feet.


----------



## lollipop

hehe false

Tnptp smells like alcohol


----------



## anne7

False

TNPTP is fixated on alcohol


----------



## lollipop

whahaha, its true

Tnptp is a junkie


----------



## Little_Lisa

Junk food junkie? True.

Tnptp holds the world's record for the longest butt hair.


----------



## anne7

Well, makeup clothes shoe jewelry junkie, but not drugs





EDIT TO LISA: ew! False! (who would admit something like that anyways



)

TNPTP has taken prescription pills that weren't prescribed to them


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp deals in drug


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp smelt it and dealt it.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp does have to kick off


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is going to have a bad hangover in the morning.


----------



## lollipop

hehe, false

Tnptp does have to go to the potty all the time


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp still likes someone to tuck them in at night.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wears pampers


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, false!

Tnptp has gotten an autograph from someone famous.


----------



## lollipop

false, I want to get it

Tnptp is famous


----------



## yazzy

*True, but only in my own mind......heehee*

TNPTP likes the beach


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp uses Rembrandt toothpaste.


----------



## yazzy

*False*

TNPTP likes Mexican food.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes Indian food.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp like Chinese food


----------



## yazzy

*true*

TNPTP wears jewelry every day


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp listens to Country music.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is a travestied


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lollipop* false
Tnptp is a *travestied*

Say what!? False.
Tnptp has had a monkey fling poo at them at a zoo.


----------



## lollipop

true, the monkey was Little_Lisa

Tnptp lives in the zoo


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.





Tnptp uses essential oils.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp felt of her chair


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm not sure what that means...hahaha....but you just made me feel my chair so, True!

Tnptp wishes their girlfriend was a freak like me.


----------



## lollipop

false, I want her to be a monkey like you

Tnptp is a clown


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is a night owl.


----------



## lollipop

uhm false

Tnptp does stand up comedy


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I prefer to sit down.

Tnptp is hungry.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp wants to buy new lipstick


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp wants to swap a makeup item with me.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp did dream of me last night


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehehe

I don't remember my dream last night.

Tnptp dreamed about a monkey last night.


----------



## lollipop

true, about a drunk one

Tnptp loves to bath in champagne


----------



## cassiopeia37

allergic to champagne (and wine boohoo lol) so false

tnptp likes aubergines!

xxxc


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp has a affair with Michael Jackson


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eww, false!

Tnptp likes to make their own jacuzzi by farting in the bath tub.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wants to meet me


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp wants to have a MUT party!


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp has never been to the Netherlands


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has never been to Texas.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp has a gold fish


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has a baby.


----------



## cassiopeia37

false

tnptp likes snow


----------



## lollipop

so false

Tnptp still sleeps with a teddy bear


----------



## cassiopeia37

false

tnptp owns more than 5 hats (that they wear!)


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes to ride motorcycles.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp collects bags


----------



## cassiopeia37

false

tnptp bites their nails


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has a swimming pool


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp almost drowned once.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp does not know what ik hou van jou means


----------



## Little_Lisa

True! (Tell me what it means!!)

Tnptp needs to post a picture of themself.


----------



## lollipop

it means I Love You :icon_love

my answer true

Tnptp is afraid of the dark


----------



## Little_Lisa

(Thanx for teaching me how to say I love you in your language!)

True, it freaks me out sometimes.

Tnptp has a cat.


----------



## yazzy

*true*

TNPTP has more than one cat


----------



## Divaofreality

False, I dont own a cat b.c I prefer dogs!!

TNPTP is over on cellphone minutes


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp does not know where I went to school


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has tried to lick their own elbow but failed.


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP is hungry


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I just finished eating a bowl of cereal.

Tnptp is able to lick their own elbow!??


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp loves to flirt with girls


----------



## bocagirl

MMMMM Actually I have girls flirt with me, so false

TNPTP likes drives a convertible.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has meet Elvis Presley


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes to be flirted on by girls.


----------



## lollipop

so true





Tnptp wants to marry me


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha! Well, I do know your first and middle name and several other things about you but there's so much more I need to know.





What do you look like?


----------



## lollipop

I like you






What would you like to get for your Birthday?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I like you



Thank you but you didn't answer my question.


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Thank you but you didn't answer my question.



I like laughing, bowling, watching comedy, listening music, Shakira, Jlo, Arjun Rampal (he is a Bollywood actor), Charmed, As the World Turns, play cards, glitters, water ice and I can not think of more!!!
Hope that is enough for your question





Who do you want to meet?


----------



## lollipop

Hey I just found out that this should be in the other thread, ooops, it is a little bit confusing


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I like laughing, bowling, watching comedy, listening music, Shakira, Jlo, Arjun Rampal (he is a Bollywood actor), Charmed, As the World Turns, play cards, glitters, water ice and I can not think of more!!!
Hope that is enough for your question





All that sounds very nice but my question was, "What do you *LOOK* like?" 

Quote:
Who do you want to meet? Sharna Lalnie so I can see what she looks like.


----------



## lollipop

So lets go on with Tnptp

Tnptp does not know how to swim


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lollipop* So lets go on with Tnptp Hahahahaha! I didn't realize I was posting questions in TNPTP thread. Sorry. Thanx, for setting me straight!





Quote:
Tnptp does not know how to swim True. I almost drowned once when I was a kid and i've been afraid ever since. I even have a pool but I stay in the shallow end. I feel retarded for not knowing how to swim.




Tnptp wants to teach me how to swim.


----------



## Geek

True! Let me teach you. I was "pilot rescue" qualified in the US Navy once....that is one of the highest ranking qualled swimmers. So I can sure swim!

TNPTP wants to post next in the TNPTP game


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp wants to meet lollipop


----------



## Little_Lisa

(I bet you're an excellent swimmer, T! I'd love for you to teach me!)

True.

Tnptp has milked a cow.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp does not know what music I have been listening today


----------



## Little_Lisa

True because you've not been playing the "in my pants" game.

Tnptp will now post in the "in my pants" game!


----------



## lollipop

false, I will post later, hehe

Tnptp did not expect that answer


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has a boyfriend.


----------



## lollipop

false, but I do like someone

Tnptp thinks I am cute


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has long hair.


----------



## lollipop

uhm middle long

Tnptp does not know when my birthday is


----------



## Little_Lisa

False! It's 1/25/1987.

Tnptp likes to get their freak on the dance floor.


----------



## lollipop

so not true

Tnptp wants me to treat special bacardi pee and poo


----------



## Little_Lisa

False!

Tnptp has a pee and poo fetish.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is a woman


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp doesn't like to play sports.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is a heavy smoker


----------



## Little_Lisa

No way, false! I don't smoke at all.

Tnptp smokes.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wants to buy me a Happy Meal


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehehe...Sure!

Tnptp would like fries with her shake.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp is just finished with eating


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. My dog snagged my last chip and is licking her chops right now.

Tnptp eats healthy.


----------



## lollipop

true, atleast I am trying

Tnptp loves playing baseball


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has never played racquetball.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is reading this right now


----------



## yazzy

*true*

tnptp likes to go golfing

yazzy


----------



## Little_Lisa

No, but I like minature golf.





Tnptp has been injured playing a sport.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has black clothes on today


----------



## yazzy

*false ( a miracle)*

tnptp has gotten a speeding ticket before

yaz


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has won the lottery


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has given money to charity.


----------



## yazzy

*true*

tnptp brushed their teeth this morning

yaz


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp is a drag queen


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is an Elvis impersonator.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wants to have a diamond


----------



## yazzy

*I have a diamond*

tnptp wants more diamonds


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP loves cherries


----------



## Divaofreality

False, i hate cherries

TNPTP hasnt shaved their legs in days.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp hates spinach.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wants to eat cockroaches


----------



## Little_Lisa

False! I HATE those nasty little things!

Tnptp writes poetry.


----------



## yazzy

*Used to.*

TNPTP keeps a journal


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is planning to give a big party


----------



## yazzy

*false*

tnptp is a good cook


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is on the internet


----------



## yazzy

*true*

tnptp has a desktop puter


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp is yazzy


----------



## yazzy

*TRUE!*

tnptp is lollipop


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp thinks I am funny


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes to wear leather.


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp wants to know my house adress


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha....TRUE!





Tnptp walks around their house naked.


----------



## lollipop

so false

Tnptp does not know that I have shaved my head


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, I did not know that but know I do so..false.

Tnptp is Natilie Portman.


----------



## lollipop

hehe false

Tnptp wants me to be Natilie Portman


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha...false.

Tnptp is wanting to role play with me.


----------



## lollipop

yeah true

Tnptp is touching herself right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ummm....





TNPTP needs to take this to the sex forum.


----------



## lollipop

false, I didn`t mentioned where you are touching yourself





Tnptp wants to have a dinner with Bill Clinton


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lollipop* false, I didn`t mentioned where you are touching yourself




Tnptp wants to have a dinner with Bill Clinton

LMAO
False

Tnptp has prank called someone before.


----------



## lollipop

Uhm false

Tnptp has a big house


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is close to her family.


----------



## lollipop

uhm not always

Tnptp has 7 dogs


----------



## cassiopeia37

false

tnptp prefers cucumbers to tomatoes


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp is a makeup artist


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has more than 10 lipsticks.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp is playing this game


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is clever.


----------



## lollipop

true, I think

Tnptp likes my new avatar


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has a shaved head.


----------



## lollipop

false, I was kidding

Tnptp is not mad at me


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, I could never be mad at you!

Tnptp doesn't get mad, they get even.


----------



## lollipop

whaha so true, you know me very well





Tnptp is the queen of The Netherlands


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has been in a beauty pageant.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wants to know my mobile number


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sure, true.

Tnptp has a 1 900 number.


----------



## lollipop

nope false

Tnptp has no phone


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp hasn't gotten Yahoo messenger yet.


----------



## lollipop

true





Tnptp does know what ik means


----------



## lovesboxers

true

tnptp hates rainy days


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes singing in the rain.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp does sing in the bathroom


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. I sing everywhere!

Tnptp has never had lice.


----------



## lovesboxers

I'm sorry but WTF does that mean?





apparentyl my post was posted at the wrong time.


----------



## lollipop

Tnptp is Dolly Parton


----------



## Geek

False my boobs are not quite that big.

tnptp drank coffee today


----------



## lollipop

false, I never drink coffee, maybe 1 time in a year





Tnptp sings in a boy band


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp deletes their posts frequently.


----------



## lollipop

hehe true

Tnptp likes to tease me


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes to striptease me.


----------



## lollipop

false





Tnptp wants me to striptease her


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I'm already stripped.

Tnptp wants me to put my clothes back on.


----------



## lollipop

true





Tnptp wears a bra on her head


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp believes in aliens.


----------



## lollipop

hehe true

Tnptp has been kidnapped by aliens


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has been probed by an alien.


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp wants to be an alien


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp is a procrastinator


----------



## lovesboxers

true

tnptp likes winter sports


----------



## Geek

Bigtime skiier/snowboarder.

tnptp like am radio


----------



## Mambz098

False

tnptp hates spam


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp hates getting those itches that move when you scratch them.


----------



## Geek

true!

Tnptp loves tear jerkers


----------



## cottoncandy

false! i dont love them, nor do i hate them.

tnptp has a pet.


----------



## Mambz098

true my dog Lucy Pearl

tnptp is allergic to cats


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has a brother


----------



## terrigurl2004

false - no brother

tnptp just bought some new shoes


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp ordered something online


----------



## cottoncandy

true! got gorgeous boots off ebay last week :icon_love

tnptp is a vegetarian


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

tnptp hates pink


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp collects shoes


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp likes ducks


----------



## lollipop

true

Tnptp has a parrot


----------



## cottoncandy

false






tnptp is afraid of the dark


----------



## terrigurl2004

false or hmm.....sort of ture






tnptp does not like to exercise


----------



## lollipop

true, although I like to play tennis and football

Tnptp wears nothing now


----------



## terrigurl2004

False (at work!)

Tnptp has a belly button ring


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp like to wear like a punk


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lollipop* false
Tnptp like to wear like a punk

false
Tnptp once had or has a mohawk.


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp has or has had a mullet


----------



## mrsbyteme

true





TNPTP has been to a Bon Jovi concert


----------



## lollipop

false

Tnptp has a crush on Bill Clinton


----------



## cottoncandy

eww false! lol

tnptp drinks too little water!


----------



## terrigurl2004

Yeah, How did you know?

TNPTP watches too much TV


----------



## lollipop

Yeah it`s true

Tnptp is at home now


----------



## terrigurl2004

Not

TNPTP's shoes are off


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP had orange juice today


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp is on a diet


----------



## Mambz098

haha i should be .. false

tnptp likes italian food


----------



## bocagirl

Hell Nooooooooooo

TNPTP loves to eat


----------



## lollipop

nope false

Tnptp is a chocolate freak


----------



## bocagirl

True

TNPTP loves ice cream


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP takes long, hot showers.


----------



## lollipop

long, but not hot

tnptp has more then 21 eyeshadows


----------



## Mambz098

true

tnptp loves mac


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP wants a dog


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp had icecream in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Mambz098

true mint chocolate chip

tnptp has talked on the phone in the last hour


----------



## bocagirl

True

TNPTP will be Mambz


----------



## lollipop

false, it`s Lolli






Tnptp is bocagirl


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.





Tnptp will be Lolli.


----------



## lollipop

hehe true

Tnptp is kinky Little_Lisa


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp hates insects


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP is crazy


----------



## lollipop

uhm false

Tnptp has been to a Madonna concert


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP loves Elton John


----------



## lollipop

false, but I don`t` hate him either

tnptp wears men underwear


----------



## cottoncandy

er, false

tnptp owns a corset


----------



## bocagirl

True

TNPTP is not in the US


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp does not know where the Netherlands is


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has never been abroad


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP is hungry


----------



## lollipop

uhm false, not hungry yet

tnptp has just eat something


----------



## cottoncandy

true, icecream

tnptp has a younger sibling


----------



## bocagirl

True

TNPTP has an older sibling


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is in love


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has played in babewatch


----------



## cottoncandy

false (whats babewatch)

tnptp has piercings


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* false (whats babewatch)
tnptp has piercings

Oh, I change some letters from baywatch (sounds funny) 
true, in my ears

tnptp is a movie director


----------



## bocagirl

True (in XXXX)

TNPTP has dimples


----------



## cottoncandy

false..

tnptp loves animals


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp has more than 3 animals


----------



## cottoncandy

false, have none

tnptp works on weekends


----------



## bocagirl

False

TNPTP loves to read


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp loves reality tv


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp likes strawberry jam.


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp does know someone who has been on Idols


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is married


----------



## bocagirl

True

tnptp loves alcohol


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp is a parent.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is drunk now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is skipping things.


----------



## bocagirl

LOL false

tnptp is a virgo


----------



## tashbash

false (pisces)

tnptp wants plastic surgery


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp believes in god


----------



## lollipop

false, not anymore

tnptp owns an airplane


----------



## bocagirl

true

tntp wants a plasma tv


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp prefers manicures over pedicures


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has been to school today


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is playing hooky from work today.


----------



## cottoncandy

uni, thank you






tnptp likes president bush


----------



## bocagirl

FALSE

tnptp wants to go on a cruise


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp wants to go on holiday


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp wants to go with me.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has purple hair


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp had pizza last night


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is hungrier than a hippo right now.


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp doesnt eat enough veggies


----------



## lollipop

false, but I am eating

Tnptp is a great cooker


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is a great baker.


----------



## bocagirl

so false

tnptp has read pride and prejudice


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp loves to watch Grease


----------



## cottoncandy

false, never seen it

tnptp has a roomate


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp has made out with their roomate.


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp owns loads of jewellery


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp has a closet full of clothes they don't wear.


----------



## cottoncandy

true! two suitcases in fact






tnptp is a shopaholic


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp likes their underwear to match their outfit even if nobody sees it.


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* true
Tnptp likes their underwear to match their outfit even if nobody sees it.

False (Only once in a while do I do this)
TNPTP likes the smell of burnt popcorn


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes the smell of skunk.


----------



## cottoncandy

what kind of skunk? the herb or the animal?

tnptp has more than 3 sources of light in their bedroom


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP has holes in their socks


----------



## cottoncandy

false, but getting there on some of them

tnptp loves wearing boots


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* false, but getting there on some of them
tnptp loves wearing boots

true
TNPTP makes faces at themselves in the mirror


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP is wearing no jewlery


----------



## redrocks

false

TNPTP is bored at work and wants to go home


----------



## cottoncandy

false, im always wearing jewellery

tnptp worked out today


----------



## terrigurl2004

not yet, after work

TNPTP is having a birthday this month


----------



## cottoncandy

true! in 10 days!

tnptp loves danger


----------



## terrigurl2004

Hey, happy B-Day!!!!

but NO, I am a wimp

TNPTP loves roses


----------



## cottoncandy

like, em but dont love em





tnptp prefers outdoors to indoors


----------



## terrigurl2004

outdoors

TNPTP writes poetry


----------



## cottoncandy

true, but very rarely

tnptp has never been to france


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP loves to fly


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp prefers natural skincare


----------



## bocagirl

Um false??

tnptp drives a minivan


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is longer than 5.3


----------



## bocagirl

false, you missed by 1/2 inch

tnptp wore braces


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is named Kelly


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *lollipop* false
tnptp is named Kelly

False - Cindy
TNPTP likes sleeping with one foot or leg above the covers


----------



## lollipop

uhm false, but sometimes I do that

tnptp wants to go to Italy next year


----------



## bocagirl

True, I am going actually

tnptp had an apple today


----------



## lollipop

false, I had orange

tnptp is going to spent a lots of money to buy clothes in Italy when she will go


----------



## bocagirl

TRUE

tnptp loves rod stewart


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp hasnt had sex this week


----------



## bocagirl

TRUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

tnptp loves lollipops


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is a diabetic


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is listening to music right now.


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp is watching tv


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp needs a shower.


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp likes to download music


----------



## bocagirl

False

tnptp didn't have breakfast


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp is drinking water now


----------



## bocagirl

Lol true

tnptp loves shopping


----------



## lollipop

false, although I like clothes and makeup and so, but hate to go and shop






Tnptp is 20 years old


----------



## bocagirl

False 33

tnptp does not smoke


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp has highlights in her hair


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp colours her hair


----------



## lollipop

uhm sometimes I do

Tnptp has golden highlights


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp likes coffee


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp drinks to much coffee


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp likes donuts


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp has a dog


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp wants a pet


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp has a garden


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp likes hot showers


----------



## jet

True! -- hot showers are the best.

TNPTP is a Republican.


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp has fake nails


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp wears false eyelashes.


----------



## Chrystal

True...sometimes

TNPTP is going away for Thanksgiving


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has a lot of sweaters in her closet


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I keep those in my dressers.

Tnptp has alot of mirrors in her house.


----------



## lollipop

hmmm is 4 to much

tnptp has posted more than 2777 times here


----------



## cottoncandy

i wish

tnptp hasnt been outdoors today.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True...I need to get out!

Tnptp has their windows open today.


----------



## cottoncandy

true, well i did earlier, now they are closed

tnptp likes madonnas music


----------



## yazzy

*false*

tnptp likes old time rock n roll


----------



## mrsbyteme

true

tnptp Highly recommends the South Beach diet.


----------



## Never2muchMU

false.

tnptp is a barfly






Originally Posted by *mrsbyteme* true
tnptp Highly recommends the South Beach diet.


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp was drunk last night


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp doesn't hold their liquor very well.


----------



## lollipop

uhm false

tnptp had got a email with a hug


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!



:icon_love

Tnptp gives kisses on the cheek with her hugs.


----------



## lollipop

uhm most of the times

tnptp does watch the program Lost


----------



## Little_Lisa

TRUE! I :icon_love it!!

Tnptp has never watched Lost.


----------



## lollipop

false, my brother watches it, so then I watch too





tnptp has never watched a Dutch program


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has curly hair.


----------



## lollipop

uhm more wavy hair

tnptp is 5.5 inch


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp likes to draw.


----------



## lollipop

true, not that i`m good at it

tnptp would like to have a dolphin as a pet if it would be possible


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sure, why not.

Tnptp has been to Sea World.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp does know who queen Beatrix is


----------



## bocagirl

True

tnptp loves pepsi


----------



## cottoncandy

false, dont drink fizzies

tnptp dislikes broccoli


----------



## yazzy

*false*

tnptp wears her hair up a lot


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp is single


----------



## yazzy

*false*

tnptp works in a city


----------



## Tussan

false! (full time student)

tnptp likes wp mascara more than regular one

//Jenny


----------



## Phillygirl

True

TNPTP wears lip liner along with her lipstick.


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp had crisps today


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp is going shopping today


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp is getting drunk tonight


----------



## bocagirl

false LOL

tnptp has seen star wars III


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp enjoys the matrix


----------



## bocagirl

trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, the first one only though

tnptp like watching History channel


----------



## Mambz098

mostly true

tnptp likes scary stories


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes U2.


----------



## lollipop

yeah sure

tnptp has been to Portugal


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is wearing makeup right now.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp hates taking makeup off


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I _always_ take it off before bed.

Tnptp has plans for this weekend.


----------



## lollipop

actually not really

tnptp is going away for the weekend


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Staying in town this weekend.

Tnptp is gonna eat popcorn and watch a movie tonight.


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp will not be cooking tonight


----------



## lollipop

true, my mom is cooking now

tnptp is not afraid of snakes


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp played sports in school


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp bought shoes this week


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp loves chicken


----------



## cottoncandy

true, but just the breast

tnptp hasnt drank water today.


----------



## yazzy

*false*

tnptp drank too many sodas today


----------



## cottoncandy

false, dont drink sodas

tnptp has a cat


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp took the train today


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has a car.


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp wants to go on vacation


----------



## cottoncandy

true, who doesnt, lol

tnptp likes black


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp likes chocolate


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp likes steak


----------



## bocagirl

trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

tnptp likes omelets


----------



## cottoncandy

true, just had one for dinner





tnptp has something pierced beside her lobes.


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp has bangs


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp likes tennis


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp likes racquetball


----------



## lovesboxers

True

TNPTP lives in a big city


----------



## Never2muchMU

FALSE!!!!

TNPTP has lice

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* True
TNPTP lives in a big city


----------



## yazzy

*FALSE*

TNPTP went out last night


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, it was girls night out!





Tnptp has a coo coo clock in their house.


----------



## cottoncandy

false, but my grandparents do.

tnptp will stay at home this weekend.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has their hair pulled back.


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp likes banana milkshakes


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmm, very true!

Tnptp is a vegetarian.


----------



## cottoncandy

false, but almost

tnptp hates doing laundry


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. It's not that bad.

Tnptp eats fish?


----------



## cottoncandy

true but only cod

tnptp likes salmon


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has never eaten charro beans.


----------



## jeterbugg

True

tnptp loves to dance and sing in front of the mirror to (the old) Michael Jackson!


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp makes faces at themselves in the mirror


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, sometimes.

Tnptp puts panty hose on their head sometimes just for the fun of it and because it looks hilarious.


----------



## cottoncandy

omg, how did you know, i used to do that all the time when i was a kid! i played i was a bunny!





tnptp has a stalker


----------



## yazzy

*false*

tnptp knows self-defense


----------



## cottoncandy

only verbally, lol

tnptp cant swim


----------



## yazzy

*1/2 true (it's been a loong time!)*

tnptp has to get ready to go out...........

TRUE!

Bye, CC!

yazzy


----------



## cottoncandy

lol, false in my case

tnptp is addicted to mut


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* omg, how did you know, i used to do that all the time when i was a kid! i played i was a bunny!



I still do it but I play i'm a bank robber.
VERY TRUE! I'm soooo addicted!!!

Tnptp has used panty hose to strain tea.


----------



## Sirvinya

False!

TNPTP eats their greens


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* False!
TNPTP eats their *greens

*Boogers

True!
Tnptp likes to jump rope for exercise.


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has a mean boyfriend


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has a mean boyfriend


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp is allergic to milk


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp smokes


----------



## bocagirl

False

tnptp drink alcohol more than 5 times a week


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp loves clubbing


----------



## terrigurl2004

Yes and No

TNPTP loves sailing


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has stepped in dog poop before.


----------



## Tussan

True! (but a long time ago)

tnptp has been to Sweden

//Jenny


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, but would love to someday!

Tnptp takes vitamins everyday.


----------



## Tussan

True! when I remember them



and Omega-3

tnptp wish she was taller

//Jenny


----------



## terrigurl2004

False, I am way too tall already (almost 6')

TNPTP bought some new clothing this past weekend


----------



## Chrystal

False

TNPTP is still in P.J's


----------



## Little_Lisa

False....robe.

Tnptp has cartoon PJ's.


----------



## Chrystal

haha True!

TNPTP still watches cartoons


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, sometimes.

Tnptp's favorite doll was Barbie when she was a little girl.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Loved my Barbie

TNPTP still has her Barbies


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp had one of those big barbie doll heads that you could fix her hair and put makeup on.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Shared on with my sister

TNPTP tried cutting her Barbie's hair in an early attempt at hairstyling


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp took her barbie doll heads, arms, and legs off and switched them around.


----------



## terrigurl2004

False - never that daring!

TNPTP has a teddybear on her bed


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but I used to always keep one on there.

Tnptp sleeps with a teddybear.


----------



## Tussan

False, never had a teddybear!

tnptp had My Little Ponys as a child

//Jenny


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp had My Buddy as a child. (Now I have the My Buddy song in my head, "My buddy, my buddy, my buddy and me." )


----------



## Tussan

False! (donÂ´t know what that is




)

tnptp is taking a horrible Calculus course right now





//Jenny


----------



## Little_Lisa

False!

Tnptp loves math.


----------



## Tussan

False! (but 3 weeks ago before this course started it was True)

tnptp has a desperate need for some new e/s

//Jenny


----------



## MacForMe

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* False!
Tnptp loves math.

Big time False!!!
TNPTP talks to me on IM...


----------



## Little_Lisa

False to the last two.

Tnptp is meeting someone for lunch.


----------



## Tussan

False (itÂ´s time for dinner here, so not today)

tnptp has to do the dishes



and hates that

//Jenny


----------



## karrieann

False. They are already done.

tnptp loves her job.


----------



## Tussan

False (donÂ´t have a job, fulltime student)

tnptp never goes out without makeup on

//Jenny


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is gonna go late to bed today


----------



## Little_Lisa

Most likely, true.

Tnptp has done strip aerobics before.


----------



## lollipop

nope

tnptp wears mostly red clothes


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp wears mostly no clothes.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp likes to play tennis for fun


----------



## terrigurl2004

Sometimes

TNPTP is wearing sweatpants


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp is gonna watch Lost tonight!


----------



## MacForMe

False-a-rooney! I dont even know that is!

TNPTP is gonna bring me a big cup of coffee.. (please?)


----------



## terrigurl2004

Would if I could, but can't so - False

TNPTP really really wants a pedicure


----------



## Tussan

True!!!

tnptp really wants a massage


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yesss, PLEASE!!

Tnptp, owns Tupperware.


----------



## glamslam

True!

TNPTP is putting off doing the dishes


----------



## terrigurl2004

Nope

TNPTP can't wait for the weekend


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp is going to the movies this weekend


----------



## Little_Lisa

Perhaps, true.

Tnptp has been to Las Vegas.


----------



## terrigurl2004

True, but I can't tell you what went on there

TNPTP like to gamble


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *terrigurl2004* True, but I can't tell you what went on there Hahaha! You can PM it to me. I'm going for my first time next month and i'm excited!

Quote:
TNPTP like to gamble False
Tnptp has something blue on today.


----------



## Tussan

False

tnptp is determined to start eating more healty

//Jenny


----------



## redrocks

Should be true, but I have to say False!

TNPTP is going to have a glass a wine when they get home.


----------



## Tussan

False (itÂ´s 23:20 here, so itÂ´s time for bed already)

tnptp sews her own window curtains

//Jenny


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp has read a book by stephen king


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes dirty martinis.


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp has been on a cruise


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has sunbathed topless.


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp likes the beach


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp has surfed.


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp likes to bungey jump


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I never have b/c i'm too chicken.

Tnptp likes scary rollercoasters.


----------



## Tussan

True and False (likes, but mostly to afraid




)

tnptp knows why Sweden has much warmer climate than Alaska (eventhough they both are as close to the north pole and should have similar climate)

//Jenny


----------



## moonlightmysts

False - but I am curious now.

TNPTP is in love.


----------



## glamslam

False false false...





TNPTP bites her toenails!


----------



## Tussan

Originally Posted by *glamslam* False false false...




TNPTP bites her toenails!

Yuck!!! False!
tnptp bites her fingernails

moonlightmysts &gt;ItÂ´s because of the "Golf stream" (not really sure about the translation) that brings up all this warm ocean water from the south warming up the whole Scandinavia (and I think britain too). If this seized to work (witch the global warming might do), we would have the same climate as Alaska :|

//Jenny


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tussan* tnptp bites her fingernails False!
Tnptp bites their lip when nervous.


----------



## lovesboxers

false

tnptp likes wheaties


----------



## karrieann

false

tnptp has gotten speeding tickets in the last 3 years


----------



## terrigurl2004

False, although I have probably deservied a few

TNPTP loves scary movies


----------



## glamslam

False!





TNPTP has a reptile as a pet.


----------



## Tussan

False! scared of reptiles





tnptp is a good chef

//Jenny


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp likes fish


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. Had it for dinner.

Tnptp gambles.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is good in playing card games


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP knows a really good card trick


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp wants to learn card tricks


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP loves to play Monopoly


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp hates losing games


----------



## terrigurl2004

False (well, sometimes true)

TNPTP has a pool table


----------



## lollipop

false, but i want it very bad





tnptp can beat everyone with bowling


----------



## Tussan

False!!!!

tnptp is good at horseback riding


----------



## moonlightmysts

False

TNPTP wanted a pony when she was little

(Thanks for the explanation Jenny)


----------



## terrigurl2004

True (still do!)

TNPTP has had a ride on a camel


----------



## lollipop

false, but i would love to do that

tnptp has hair extensions


----------



## terrigurl2004

Nope

TNPTP is wearing hoop earings today


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has more than 5 pieces of jewelry on today.


----------



## Tussan

False! none

tnptp needs a haircut :|


----------



## cottoncandy

false, just had one!

tnptp needs to buy lightbulbs


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp needs to buy toilet paper.


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP needs new underwear


----------



## glamslam

Oh, totally TRUE!!!

TNPTP told someone to shut up today.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp was told to shut up today.


----------



## starrppl

LOL False

tnptp has someone they cant stop thinking about


----------



## moonlightmysts

True

TNPTP has at least one pet


----------



## glamslam

True!

TNPTP is going to be standing in line at 6 am at the mall the day after Thanksgiving to start her Christmas shopping!


----------



## cottoncandy

false, ive alreday done it!

tnptp ate fruit today.


----------



## Tussan

False!






tnptp love cats


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has candles in her bedroom.


----------



## Sirvinya

True

TNPTP has fish


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, I have some in my freezer.

Tnptp loves to play in the new arcade!


----------



## Sirvinya

True!

TNPTP has a high score in one of the games


----------



## cottoncandy

false, if ure talking about MUT games. i am however an expert at solitaire and minesweeper






tnptp owns a pair (or more) of miss sixty jeans


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp does not like walking on heels


----------



## greeneyedangel

False thats all I wear!

TNPTP likes sushi


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has fake nails


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP is married


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp likes reality tv


----------



## greeneyedangel

true

TNPTP likes to play tennis


----------



## cottoncandy

false, cant play it





tnptp likes to jog


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP has a cat


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is afraid of bugs


----------



## greeneyedangel

True!

TNPTP has been to Europe


----------



## sheubear

HUh? What is the discussion about?


----------



## Little_Lisa

This is how it works...

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* In this game you will make a statement and then the next person to post will say whether it's true or false concerning them. They will then leave a statement for the next person. You may use TNPTP instead of typing the whole thing.
Ex:

TNPTP is wearing white undies.

next person replies: False, i'm not wearing any undies!

they then leave this: TNPTP has a pet.

next person replies: True

and on and on and on....

*TNPTP sometimes picks their nose.*

Continuing on,False, i've never been to Europe.

TNPTP likes to cook.


----------



## cottoncandy

true and false

tnptp likes milk


----------



## Phillygirl

false

TNPTP eats sushi


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP owns a cellphone


----------



## Phillygirl

true we have 5 in our house

TNPTP wears UGGs


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has been to Disney World


----------



## Phillygirl

false

TNPTP graduated from college


----------



## Sirvinya

false (education system works differently over here)

TNPTP drinks wine


----------



## moonlightmysts

false

TNPTP loves thick black eyeliner


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP has 6 cats


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP likes the color pink


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp is a vegetarian


----------



## glamslam

False

TNPTP believes in love at first sight:icon_love


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has a sister


----------



## karrieann

true

tnptp was a tomboy


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP prefers showers over baths


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has never been to a chiropractor.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False I work with one!

TNPTP is logged on from work right now


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is lazy


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, especially right now b/c i'm sick.

Tnptp has been chased by a mean dog before.


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP can swim


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP is afraid of spiders


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP loves chocolate


----------



## Mokie

True

TNPTP has never worn thigh-high boots.


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP owns a leather jacket


----------



## moonlightmysts

True

TNPTP has leather pants


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP smokes cigarettes


----------



## Little_Lisa

False!

Tnptp shaves their arms.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp wax her eyebrows herself


----------



## Phillygirl

false

tnptp

has been to the melting pot


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP had her nails done today


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP wears glasses


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. I have them on right now and I hate them.

Tnptp wears toe rings.


----------



## greeneyedangel

True.

TNPTP knows how to skate


----------



## Sirvinya

false

TNPTP has something other than their ears pierced


----------



## greeneyedangel

True.

TNPTP is married


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp goes to a tanning salon.


----------



## terrigurl2004

true (sometimes)

TNPTP has a tatoo


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has watched a comedy yesterday


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP is in the Millennium club


----------



## lollipop

not "yet"






tnptp is on a no m/u buy


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP owns a red lipstick


----------



## karrieann

true

tnptp has caught a fish


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP loves glitter


----------



## greeneyedangel

True.

TNPTP owns a pair of stilettos


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp don`t like wearing a bra


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has highlights


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp did dyed her hair once with henna


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has or has had henna tattoos.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has been to Niagra Falls


----------



## lollipop

false, would love to go

tnptp real name is Allie


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is in the millenium club!


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp wishes they were in the millenium club


----------



## cottoncandy

false, i already am muahaha





tnptp has been bungy jumping


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has Mexican jumping beans.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP has had sex in a public place


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, but nobody was around.

Tnptp likes to play practical jokes.


----------



## lollipop

haha, false

tnptp takes more then 3 vitamins supplements


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp drinks protein shakes.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has been to the Euromast


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP went to the gym today


----------



## lollipop

false, but i really do need to exercise





tnptp exercises every day


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP watches Desperate Housewives


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp did watched Buffy the ... when it was on tv


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has a headache


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has a upset stomache


----------



## cottoncandy

lol, false

tnptp had cookies today


----------



## lollipop

nope, not today

tnptp is addicted to chocolate


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP drank alcohol this weekend


----------



## Mambz098

True

tnptp likes scrubs the tv show


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP bought makeup within the last 3 days


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has hair extensions.


----------



## bocagirl

false

tnptp is going clubbing this weekend


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tptp lives in america


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp wants to learn Dutch


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP is very hungry right now


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is drinking water now


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP drove a car today


----------



## cottoncandy

false, i cant drive

tnptp stayed in today


----------



## Sirvinya

false, I was at work

TNPTP is going away this weekend


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has been to Hawaii


----------



## bocagirl

true

tnptp is travelling for the holidays


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has blue eyes


----------



## Sirvinya

False (but my boyfriend does)

TNPTP colours their hair


----------



## lollipop

false, not anymore, but maybe i will do highlights when my hair is a little longer again






tnptp owns more then 50 eyeshadows


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp prefers lipgloss over lipstick


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp doesn`t wear eyeliner


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has MF lash perfection mascara


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp doesn`t wear purple eyeshadow


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp likes the colour purple


----------



## KittySkyfish

True

tnptp prefers multi-color lights over white lights on their Christmas tree.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP is wearing makeup right now


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp prefers matte blushes over shimmer/shine blushes


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp prefers body butter over body lotion.


----------



## bocagirl

True

tnptp likes going to The Body Shop


----------



## Little_Lisa

How ironic! I was just looking at their website, for real!

Tnptp has a sixth sense.


----------



## bocagirl

LOL I guess

tnptp is going on vacation soon LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes! I'm leaving thursday.

Tnptp is wearing something purple today.


----------



## bocagirl

LOL True I love that colour

tnptp likes to travel by plane


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP loves their job


----------



## terrigurl2004

ture, but sometimes false

TNPTP has a birthmark they hide


----------



## Sirvinya

false, I don't really have any

TNPTP has green eyes


----------



## Chrystal

True, but also false lol I have Blue eyes but they can be green at times.

TNPTP loves the holidays?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Love the holidays!

TNPTP has all her holiday shopping done


----------



## cottoncandy

false, 1 to go

tnptp will be abroad for new years.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has gifts under their tree right now!


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP has a new holiday outfit all picked out


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has their birthday in december


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has their b-day in January


----------



## terrigurl2004

false

TNPTP straightens her hair


----------



## Chrystal

True

TNPTP is eating something right now


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is taking a bath.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, I do everything while i'm on MUT. (Now, where's my blowdryer?)

Tnptp has blonde hair.


----------



## Chrystal

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, I do everything while i'm on MUT. (Now, where's my blowdryer?)
Tnptp has blonde hair.

OMG LMAO!!! 

True

TNPTP is getting stressed from the holidays


----------



## charish

true

tnptp is sitting on the toilet


----------



## greeneyedangel

How did you know? I just got a wireless keyboard lucky me.

TNPTP had sex today!


----------



## Little_Lisa

TRUE!! I just finished!

Tnptp is spying on me via live web cam!


----------



## greeneyedangel

False! (BTW i'm happy you got laid, at least one of us is happy)

TNPTP is going X-Mas shopping tommorrow


----------



## cottoncandy

maybe! not sure yet.

tnptp is going to bed soon


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has fallen asleep while talking to someone on the phone.


----------



## cottoncandy

no but my boyfriend has! lol

tnptp sleeps naked


----------



## greeneyedangel

Only in the summer!

TNPTP has a tan right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is about to use a new sunless tanner.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is brushing teeth right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but I should since I just got through eating.

Tnptp can hold a pen with their toes and write their name.


----------



## charish

false, but ive never tried it.

tnptp is reading the computer.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!





Tnptp is now attempting to write with their foot.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False, I'm not that talented.

TNPTP is not wearing a bra right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

Tnptp has a pet in their lap.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP is going skiing this winter


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is going crazy over her kids


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I don't have any.

Tnptp has changed a few diapers today.


----------



## charish

true

tnptp is drinking wine to relax


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but i'm about to have a hot toddy.

Tnptp used to watch Three's Company.


----------



## SmartStyle437

True

TNPTP grew up in the 70's


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but I was born in 1976.

Tnptp has dyed their hair down there.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has shaved hair down their


----------



## SmartStyle437

TRUE

TNPTP has never shaved down there


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has teased hair on top


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has made a mohawk down there.


----------



## SmartStyle437

True, lol

TNPTP has had a mohawk on thier head


----------



## charish

true with shampoo

tnptp has shaved hair in butt


----------



## Little_Lisa

HAHAHA! I'm kinda embarrassed to answer this one. I don't have a hairy butt but I do have a few stray hairs here and there that I shave.






Tnptp has one butt hair that seems to grow really long and they are keeping it to see if they can be put in the Guinness Book of World Records.


----------



## charish

EWW false ha ha

tnptp has no dingle berries in butt


----------



## Little_Lisa

*Checks* True...._now_.





tnptp has been called a dingleberry before.


----------



## charish

true when i was little lol

tnptp has had a pimple on her butt


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, true and it hurts!

Tnptp has had someone kiss a boo boo on their boo boo.


----------



## Mambz098

hell yes lol

tnptp perfers diet drinks


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP does not like beer


----------



## Sirvinya

True

TNPTP is working this weekend


----------



## terrigurl2004

False - Yay!!!!

TNPTP is spending this weekend shopping


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP is going to a work christmas party this weekend


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP is a Vegetarian


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP is wearing a warm sweater today


----------



## canelita

True

TNPTP saw an accident today


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP ate chicken today


----------



## terrigurl2004

Not yet

TNPTP is in need of a good haul


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP loves glitter


----------



## hs769

FALSE

TNPTP will have a drink or 2 this weekend


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP takes a multi vitamin everyday


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP has had hair extensions


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP likes to wear hats


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP goes to a gym


----------



## greeneyedangel

True.

TNPTP watches America's Next Top Model


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp is on vacation


----------



## Sirvinya

True!! I am back at work on 29th!

TNPTP has done all their xmas shopping.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has a xmas tree up in their home


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP in moving to another country (




)


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has lived in another country other than the one in which they currently reside


----------



## Mambz098

false

tnptp is married


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP drives a green car


----------



## clairey

False - it's red

TNPTP has been to Australia before


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has been on a helicopter


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP has been to Italy


----------



## gemini

False

TPBM agrees that me and my boyfriend are cute 2gether :icon_love (Couldn't think of anything else)

The pic of me and my bf is in my sig, btw.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Agree - you two are totally cute!!!!

TNPTP has a totally cute BF/husband/SO


----------



## canelita

True my bf is hot :icon_love

TNPTP finished their Christmas sopping


----------



## Sirvinya

true - just done!!!

TNPTP still has shopping to do!


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP has xmas gifts under their tree right now!


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP has a laptop


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP has fish net stockings.


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP loves high heel shoes


----------



## terrigurl2004

I do!

TNPTP's favorite holiday outfit is PJ's


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP can see snow if they look out their window


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp wears glasses


----------



## greeneyedangel

true

TNPTP is wearing thongs right now


----------



## canelita

True

TNPTP is feeling relaxed


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP ate a huge meal today


----------



## canelita

True

TNTP had turkey for dinner.


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP is still full from their holiday meal


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP went shopping today


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP bought something from the new Mac Collection!


----------



## canelita

False but I want to

TNPTP has a big headache


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has bought something on Ebay before


----------



## Elisabeth

True.

TNPTP has Never Seen the Golden Gate Bridge in my hometown, San Francisco.


----------



## Sirvinya

True, never been

TNPTP is scoffing choccies they got for christmas.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has to go back to work tommorrow


----------



## canelita

False

TNPTP hates doing the laundry.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, sometimes.

Tnptp is sitting cross-legged in their computer chair right now.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has an animal in the same room as them right now (hubbies and bfs and siblings don't count)


----------



## GraceGirl7

False

TNPTP is wearing a blue shirt.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP once wore braces


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp needs to shave their legs.


----------



## greeneyedangel

Damn, yes I do!

TNPTP loves ketchup


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't mind it but I don't love it either so, false.

Tnptp can do the splits.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has had sex with 2 people...AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## kocho_uketomeru

False - I have enough trouble with 1 - lol. TNPTP is in their PJ's.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Half true. I have the bottoms on.

Tnptp can write their name backwards.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has been to hawaii


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.






Tnptp has been to South America.


----------



## canelita

True





TNTP is going to wait for the New Year to enter


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

TNPTP is going to kiss someone right at that very moment.


----------



## greeneyedangel

If he's lucky





TNPTP will be staying home for New Years


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is gonna get hammered on New Years.


----------



## greeneyedangel

Very very true

TNPTP sings in the shower


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hell YEAH!

Tnptp has had sex in the shower.


----------



## greeneyedangel

True-- not a big fan of this though i must admit

TNPTP has had sex in a public restroom


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eww, no!

Tnptp has mooned someone before.


----------



## canelita

Yeah now






TNTP is feeling sexy


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *eleinys* Yeah now





LMAO!!!








Quote:
TNTP is feeling sexy TRUE!
Tnptp is feeling frisky.


----------



## canelita

True

TNTP is home alone


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is home alone?


----------



## canelita

True





TNTP can't sleep but want to


----------



## Little_Lisa

Trueish

Tnptp is consuming an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## canelita

False (I wish)

TNPTP is going to get drunk


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP was hungover today


----------



## Little_Lisa

hehe, false

TNPTP can whistle a tune.


----------



## canelita

True

TNPTP made a New Year resolution list


----------



## lollipop

so false

tnptp has a bad breath


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has told someone that their breath stinks before.


----------



## greeneyedangel

false

TNPTP has had braces


----------



## Elisabeth

False.

TNPTP has been to a Lenny Kravitz concert


----------



## terrigurl2004

false

TNPTP is wearing heels


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has walked on stilts.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Been on them, but could not walk, so technically False

TNPTP is barefoot but not pregnant


----------



## Little_Lisa

haha True

tnptp knows what the hokey pokey is all about.


----------



## terrigurl2004

I admit, I have put my whole self in and taken my whole self out!

TNPTP is humming the Hokey Pokey to herself right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

Very true!! LOL!

Tnptp has stuck a gummi bear in their belly button and pulled it out with it wearing a lint toupee.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Tnptp has stuck a gummi bear in their belly button and pulled it out with it wearing a lint toupee.





You are soooo funny. Nope, I have not tried that, but maybe tonight....

TNPTP has a serious inney


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. It's an inney but not a deep one.

Tnptp thinks outies look like Vienna Sausages.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Now thats a serious outtie - maybe like a litte one

TNPTP has a belly button peircing


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp has something other than just her ears pierced.


----------



## terrigurl2004

False, but am thinking about it

TNPTP is considering a tatoo


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has a tattoo?


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP is wanting to get off work early today but can't


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I'm home alone.

Tnptp is wanting to get off at work today but can't.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Oh how true! But I'll be off soon





TNPTP has gotten off already


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's kind of a personal question but it's true.

Tnptp likes to get off.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Oh yes! I look forward to it every day.

TNPTP gets off whenever she can


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp wants to get off at the same time as me.


----------



## Sirvinya

Of course

TNPTP is going to get off


----------



## terrigurl2004

Yes, perferably with both of you

TNPTP is dreaming of getting off right now


----------



## Sirvinya

Hmmm, yep

TNPTP is getting off right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

yes

Tnptp is having a hard time typing with one hand.


----------



## Sirvinya

absolutely

TNPTP is going to get help


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL False, i'm home alone. There's no one to help me.

Tnptp has someone sitting beside them right now.


----------



## Sirvinya

False (he's gone out)

TNPTP s home on their own


----------



## terrigurl2004

false, at work






TNPTP is thinking of using her nose to type


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp has been caught at working getting off.


----------



## terrigurl2004

i dont think so, but today might be a first





TNPTP gets off at work all the time


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I don't work.

Tnptp wants a pair of remote controlled vibrating panties to wear to work.


----------



## terrigurl2004

hmmmm...... not sure I need em, I'm about to get off without em

TNPTP gets off whenever she wants


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp gets off to girl on girl action.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Why certainly

TNPTP does too


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, ma'am!

Tnptp is finished and has the evidence on her fingers.


----------



## terrigurl2004

nearly true

TNPTP likes helping other get off


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp's real name is Terri?


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP is really little?


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. 5"1' and 93 lbs.

Tnptp is going to fill out their profile with pics included!!


----------



## terrigurl2004

I will

TNPTP is smiling


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yay! True!

Tnptp is just 19.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is gonna go to bed right now


----------



## terrigurl2004

20 as of last October

TNPTP does not think that 20 is too young


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp thinks i'm old.


----------



## terrigurl2004

NO Way!

TNPTP is a perfect age!


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, I guess. I'll never feel or act my age no matter what it is.

Tnptp likes to dance.


----------



## PopModePrincess

I do!

TNPTP is afraid of heights


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp is afraid of the dark.


----------



## terrigurl2004

only when alone

TNPTP likes company at night


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has it cold right now


----------



## PopModePrincess

false

tnptp doesn't own a cell phone.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP is wearing jeans right now


----------



## PopModePrincess

False

TNPTP is an animal lover.


----------



## greeneyedangel

True :icon_love

TNPTP hates pets


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is a model


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is a mom


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp sings in the bathroom


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp watched porn today


----------



## lollipop

haha false

tnptp is back from her vacation


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp is lollipop


----------



## lollipop

no I`m not a lollipop





tnptp has bought a MAC lipstick today


----------



## cottoncandy

i didnt say u were "a" lollipop





false

tnptp got makeup for xmas


----------



## lollipop

I did get nothing





tnptp is home alone right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has more than one blanket on their bed.


----------



## terrigurl2004

True

TNPTP has more than one person in thier bed


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp always go`s late to bed


----------



## charish

true

tnptp is going crazy over her kids


----------



## livlegacy629

false - i dont have kids

tnptp loves to eat


----------



## Little_Lisa

True! I LOVE it so much that i'm often accused of sounding like i'm having an orgasm while I eat.

Tnptp thinks chocolate is better than sex.


----------



## greeneyedangel

true hehe-- but putting them together is even better

TNPTP watched dr phil today


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp danced naked in front of the mirror today.


----------



## charish

false, but i'll have to try it.

tnptp has sunbathed naked before


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp has skinny dipped.


----------



## livlegacy629

true

Tnptp is sick


----------



## charish

true

tnptp has fooled around in water before


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sick, physically - False. Sick, in the head, - True.

Tnptp is full.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehe, did it again!

Originally Posted by *charish* truetnptp has fooled around in water before

True!
Tnptp has peed in a swimming pool.


----------



## livlegacy629

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sick, physically - False. Sick, in the head, - True.
Tnptp is full.

LOL


----------



## livlegacy629

false

Tnptp has shopped today


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp plays an instrument.


----------



## charish

false, use to though

tnptp is bored


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, yall are keeping me entertained.






tnptp liked the movie Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## livlegacy629

false

tnptp has a boyfriend


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has a girlfriend.


----------



## livlegacy629

false

Tnptp has blond hair


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp's carpet matches the rug.


----------



## Blondtgr

Haha finally true...I've gone back to my natural hair color.

tnptp has shaved today(any body area counts!)


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, not today.

Tnptp cut themself shaving today.


----------



## livlegacy629

false

tnptp likes cheese


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp likes peanut butter.


----------



## livlegacy629

true

tnptp likes the moon


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like to moon.

Tnptp is going to bed soon.


----------



## livlegacy629

true

tnptp loves someone very much


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp has played Truth or Dare Jenga.


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP went to the gym today


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp ate Twizzlers today.


----------



## greeneyedangel

true

TNPTP is on the rag


----------



## charish

false

tnptp needs a bath


----------



## litlbitprincess

false

tnptp loves wine


----------



## livlegacy629

true

tnptp is happy right now


----------



## litlbitprincess

true

tnptp wants to go out


----------



## livlegacy629

TRUE

tnptp likes coffee


----------



## litlbitprincess

false

tnptp has short hair


----------



## livlegacy629

false'

tnptp has a dog


----------



## litlbitprincess

true

tnptp has a greyhound


----------



## livlegacy629

false

tnptp is going out today


----------



## litlbitprincess

true

tnptp boyfriend drives her crazy


----------



## livlegacy629

false

tnptp wears a wig


----------



## litlbitprincess

false

tnptp loves diamonds


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp has seen King Kong. (The new version.)


----------



## litlbitprincess

false ( not yet)

tnptp is a girlie girl


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp is a tom boy.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

tnptp is blonde


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp spent over $600 on makeup in the last 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing red nail polish


----------



## litlbitprincess

True






tnptp spends lots on mu too


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has curly hair


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, it's wavy but not curly.

Tnptp uses Rembrandt toothpaste.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing lipstick right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I just got through eating and prior to that I only had lip balm on.

Tnptp exfoliates their lips regularly.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp loves sushi


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp carries a small purse.


----------



## Squirrel27

false, medium purse

tnptp bites their nails


----------



## greeneyedangel

True

TNPTP has to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp hates their job


----------



## greeneyedangel

false

TNPTP drinks coffee


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is wearing blue eyeshadow


----------



## terrigurl2004

False

TNPTP is wearing a skirt


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp has worn a skirt with nothing under it before.


----------



## terrigurl2004

How'd you know?

TNPTP often checks to see if skirts are being worn with nothing underneath


----------



## charish

false

tnptp isn't wearing a bra


----------



## maluchic86

False

tnptp loves spicy food


----------



## charish

true

tnptp likes cotton candy


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *terrigurl2004* How'd you know?TNPTP often checks to see if skirts are being worn with nothing underneath

Hehehe!




False, I loved it back in the day but I think it's too sweet now and a cavity waiting to happen.

Tnptp has never had a cavity.


----------



## charish

false, though i wish were true

tnptp has bad breath(hee hee)


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has pimples


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has a hairy butt


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has yellow toe nails


----------



## charish

false, pink

tnptp has long hair


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp dyes their hair


----------



## livlegacy629

false (i used to)

tnptp has a filling


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP is working this weekend


----------



## GraceGirl7

True!! I'm a SAHM, so I work EVERY WEEKEND!! (and EVERY DAY!!!)

TNPTP is 27 years old.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

tnptp has a cat, a dog and 2 birds


----------



## Little_Lisa

False! I used to!

Tnptp walks around the house naked with the curtains open.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

Tnptp loves Chinese food


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, I like it.

Tnptp has never broken a bone.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

Tnptp is buying something from Mac's chromeglass


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I wasn't planning on it.

Tnptp watches tv while playing games on MUT.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

Tnptp loves music


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has had some sort of dance lessons.


----------



## litlbitprincess

True

Tnptp thinks Johnny Depp is kind've hot


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I think he's TOTALLY HOT!! :icon_love

Tnptp is cold right now.


----------



## litlbitprincess

True...frozen

Tnptp has a favorite movie


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I have alot of faves so one doesn't stand out more than the other.

Tnptp has a yellow highlighter near them.

(I just made tnptp look around them.)


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

Tnptp wants a vacation


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has a dog.


----------



## litlbitprincess

True

Tnptp has kids


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP skipped breakfast this morning.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

TNPTP loves water


----------



## looooch

true

TNPTP has been in a car accident


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp doesn't hold grudges.


----------



## litlbitprincess

True

Tnptp has long nails


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. They're kinda short right now because I cut them back recently.

Tnptp likes to ride horses.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False, well haven't reall tried.

Tnptp had chicken for supper


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, haven't eaten supper yet.

Tnptp salts their food before tasting.


----------



## greeneyedangel

false

tnptp has had a penis in their mouth in the last 24 hours


----------



## litlbitprincess

False lol

tnptp is wearing something sexy


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has long hair


----------



## litlbitprincess

true

tnptp has been on here a year or more.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is happy


----------



## litlbitprincess

Kind've true

tnptp has a sister


----------



## greeneyedangel

false

tnptp is currently wearing a thong


----------



## litlbitprincess

false

tnptp is in her pj's


----------



## charish

false, will be though

tnptp has stinky feet


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp likes to stick their hands under their armpits and smell them.


----------



## litlbitprincess

false lol

tnptp is tired


----------



## Little_Lisa

Very true! I am in desperate need of sleep!

Tnptp doesn't have trouble sleeping.


----------



## litlbitprincess

False it is almost 2:00 here and I am soooo tired

Tnptp has to get up early


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp is addicted to MUT!


----------



## looooch

true

TNPTP tells everyone about MUT


----------



## litlbitprincess

true

TNPTP is watching the Tyra Show


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp doesn't have a tv


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

tnptp looks out their window and sees rain


----------



## Squirrel27

false, it's cold, but no rain yet.

tnptp is talking on the phone right now


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

tnptp is listening to music now.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is bored


----------



## litlbitprincess

true

tnptp likes pizza


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes ice cream


----------



## litlbitprincess

true but very few flavors

tnptp likes water


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has never been on an airplane


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

tnptp is in love


----------



## GraceGirl7

True, true, true!!!

TNPTP has a pet.


----------



## litlbitprincess

True 4 of them :icon_love

tnptp loves to sew


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has crocheted something.


----------



## looooch

True

Tnptp has broken a bone in the past


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp's motto is fart loud and proud.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is watching tv


----------



## looooch

false

Tnptp is bored


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a pet


----------



## looooch

true 4 kitties:icon_love :icon_love

Tnptp has met someone they know from online


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing perfume


----------



## looooch

true

Tnptp is addicted to makeup


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has more than 50 lipsticks


----------



## looooch

true:icon_love

Tnptp has bought makeup today


----------



## Squirrel27

false, bought some last week

tnptp is going to buy some make up this weekend


----------



## looooch

true, the new mac collection

Tnptp has orange eyeshadow in her stash


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has red eyeshadow


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has yellow e/s.


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp has orange lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has green lipstick


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has blue lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has black lipstick


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp lives by the ocean


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp lives in the mountains


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has been on a cruise


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has been to africa


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has been to italy


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has been to china


----------



## Killah22

false

tnptp has real big feet


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has a degree


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is tired


----------



## looooch

so true

tnptp has a headache


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is hungry


----------



## looooch

true haven't had lunch yet






tnptp is thirsty


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp isn't wearing a bra


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp is cold


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has been online for over 5 hours


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp has also been online over 5 hrs


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is on a laptop


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp is going to bed


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp is listening to music right now


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is watching tv right now


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp puts on makeup just for fun (experiements)


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is wearing black nail polish


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has long nails


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp paints their nails a different color everyday


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has never had a wart.


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp went to church today


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing a skirt


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp had a salad with their dinner tonight.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp doesn't know how to swim


----------



## looooch

false, not dinner yet

tnptp is going out tonight


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is at home alone


----------



## Ashlee

False. TNPTP loves bubblegum ice cream!


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP is an early bird


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is bootylicious!


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp hasn't taken a shower today


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp is listening to music


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, listening to the tv but i'd rather be listening to the radio.

Tnptp has satellite radio in their car.


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp listens to howard stern


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp listens to death metal


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp listens to elevator music. haha


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp listens to ozzy


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp listens to rap


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp listens to jazz


----------



## Little_Lisa

true, sometimes

tnptp listens to the voices in their head.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp listens to britney spears


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp listens to music from the 80's.


----------



## Squirrel27

true, sometimes

tnptp listens to music from the 50's


----------



## SqueeKee

False, but I like music from the 60's

tnptp likes kung fu movies


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp likes to dance


----------



## SqueeKee

TRUE!

tnptp likes PIZZA!


----------



## greeneyedangel

true!!!!!!!!!!!!

TNPTP loves to try new ethnic foods


----------



## SqueeKee

definitely true!

tnptp likes musicals


----------



## Little_Lisa

A few but for the most part, not really.

Tnptp, used to stuff their bra back in the day.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp dyes their hair a different color every week


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has a body piercing


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is gothic


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp is drinking coffee


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is chewing gum


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has a tatoo


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing mascara


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has a ring on


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is bored at work


----------



## looooch

false about work, true about bored

tnptp has eyeliner on


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp isn't wearing any make up


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp hasn't had lunch yet


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp loves chocolate


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp likes cheesecake


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes bananas


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp likes apricots


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes bubblegum


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp likes beer


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes vodka


----------



## looooch

only if the taste is completely covered up

tnptp likes captain morgan spiced rum


----------



## SqueeKee

True

tnptp likes Margaritas


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is drunk right now


----------



## SqueeKee

false!

tnptp like to wear footy PJ's


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp sleeps naked


----------



## SqueeKee

true

tnptp likes italian food


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes german food


----------



## SqueeKee

False (haven't tried it yet)

tnptp likes puppies


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a puppy


----------



## SqueeKee

true!






tnptp likes kittens


----------



## looooch

TRUE!!:icon_love :icon_love

tnptp has kitties


----------



## Squirrel27

false (used to have one, but she died



)

tnptp has birds


----------



## looooch

false, and awww to the kitty dying part






tnptp has a turtle


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a spider


----------



## looooch

no

tnptp has a snake


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has been bitten by a snake


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has been camping


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is afraid of the dark


----------



## monniej

false

tnptp bite his/her nails


----------



## SqueeKee

false

tnptp likes to bite their toe nails


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has a habit they'd like to share


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a headache


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp has taken meds for their headache


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is annoyed by their coworkers


----------



## SqueeKee

False (I do no h ave co-workers because I don't work



)

tnptp does have coworkers and wishes he/she didn't


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes scented candles


----------



## SqueeKee

true

tnptp likes sex


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp has done it in public


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has sex on their mind all the time.


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp would do it all day if they could


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sooo true!

Tnptp wants to have an orgy.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp hasn't had sex for over 5 years


----------



## looooch

Quote:
little_lisa Sooo true!

Tnptp wants to have an orgy.

true
tnptp is turned on right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp isn't wearing panties.


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp isnt wearing a bra


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing a red bra


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp likes ice on her nipples.


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp has done body shots


----------



## SqueeKee

True

tnptp likes booze


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp wears glasses sometimes.


----------



## SqueeKee

True

tnptp likes to dance


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

Tnptp is listening to music right now.


----------



## SqueeKee

TRUE! (I like the way you Move - Bodyrockers)

tnptp is dirty minded like all the rest of us


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp wants to go to Vegas


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. I want to go back!

Tnptp wants to go with me.


----------



## looooch

hells yeah

tnptp is going there this year


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp thinks we should have a convention.


----------



## looooch

yeah again

tnptp thinks a convention would kick ass


----------



## SqueeKee

for sure

tnptp wants to buy all of our air fair to Vegas


----------



## looooch

HA! if i were rich

tnptp is rich


----------



## SqueeKee

LOL! I wish

tnptp has resolved to go out and buy a lotto ticket


----------



## looooch

True

Tnptp has won $$ in vegas


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I don't gamble. I like to blow money other ways.

Tnptp likes Madonna.


----------



## SqueeKee

False. Madonna is rancid.

tnptp likes skydiving


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Well, i've never done it.

Tnptp likes to bungee jump.


----------



## SqueeKee

False - I'm scared of falling






tnptp is very friendly


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp likes to play board games.


----------



## SqueeKee

True &lt;3 Scrabble

tnptp likes to read


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* True &lt;3 Scrabble OMG! That's my favorite game ever! We are so much alike!

Quote:
tnptp likes to read Not really.




Tnptp has some compulsive tendencies.


----------



## SqueeKee

ya

tnptp is a neat freak


----------



## Little_Lisa

*looks around* Apparently not.

Tnptp repeats things over and over in her head.


----------



## SqueeKee

No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont No I Dont






tnptp is................LISA!


----------



## Little_Lisa

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

True!!





Tnptp is hilarious!


----------



## SqueeKee

I have my moments





tnptp likes to swim


----------



## looooch

true

tnptp can do underwater flips


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp doesn't know how to swim


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

tnptp has swam with dolphins


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has swam with sharks


----------



## SqueeKee

false

tnptp has eaten shark


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has been attacked by a shark.


----------



## looooch

false

tnptp has been scuba diving


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has snorkeled.


----------



## SqueeKee

true, but only in the bathtub when I was a kid






tnptp likes spinach


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* true, but only in the bathtub when I was a kid




tnptp likes spinach

Haha! You're funny!
True, I love spinach!

Tnptp likes to fart in the bath tub.


----------



## SqueeKee

false

tnptp is going to say true


----------



## Little_Lisa

If you're thinking what i'm thinking....TRUE!

Tnptp is gonna stay up all night.


----------



## SqueeKee

I hope not, but probably true





tnptp is hungry


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has low self esteem


----------



## SqueeKee

false

tnptp thinks courtney love is a douch bag


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haa! True.

Tnptp can touch their tongue to the tip of their nose.


----------



## SqueeKee

False





tnptp can tie a cherry stem with their tongue


----------



## Little_Lisa

False but i'm still a very good kisser.





Tnptp has attempted to lick their own elbow.


----------



## SqueeKee

True!

tnptp is a good singer


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp collects something.


----------



## SqueeKee

True, Anne Rice books and Historical Romance novels





tnptp likes beer


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp drinks Molson.


----------



## SqueeKee

TRUE!





tnptp likes disco


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has danced in the rain naked before


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but it sounds like fun.

Tnptp has a green thumb.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has little fingers


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, size 3 ring finger.

Tnptp likes Aerosmith.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a cold


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but I have very bad allergies so I feel like I do.

Tnptp likes squirrels.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes raccoons


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp likes skunks.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes foxes


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

Tnptp is a fox!


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is furry


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha, false!

Tnptp likes to mark her territory.


----------



## charish

hm false if you're referring to peeing.

tnptp likes dogs


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a dog


----------



## charish

false

tnptp likes horses


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp doesn't like snakes.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is afraid of spiders


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp has eat apple pie today


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing green eyeshadow


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp doesn`t like green eyeshadow


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp likes green lipstick


----------



## lollipop

depends on what kinda green it is

tnptp is lemming more than 5 makeup items


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is lemming more than 50 make up items


----------



## lollipop

false, 49 (joking)

tnptp is posting in this thread


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp has teeth that are sensitive to extreme hot and cold.


----------



## SqueeKee

I don't think so . . . but maybe?

tnptp likes coffee too much


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp is horny.


----------



## SqueeKee

True &gt;.&lt; Stupid hubby's @ work too






tnptp likes ketchup chips


----------



## greeneyedangel

true

tnptp is on a diet


----------



## SqueeKee

Hell No! LOL

tnptp likes Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes to eat at mcdonald's


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has done some form of exercise today.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has walked their dog today


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

tnptp has a swing on thier front porch.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp lives in an apartment


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp almost has 800 posts!


----------



## Squirrel27

true





tnptp has most of their posts in the games forum


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ummm, I have no idea. Could be true or false.

Tnptp doesn't know what a cornhole surprise is.


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp does not know where the Euromast is


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

The next person to post has never been to Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has been to africa


----------



## litlbitprincess

False

The next person to post has a husband and a bF


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp is related to someone famous.


----------



## charish

true, well sort of. ronnie rogers, the guy who wrote most of alabama's songs. the country singers.

tnptp wants to be famous


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp wants to a model for their favorite make up brand


----------



## charish

true,

tnptp is or has been a model


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has had nude (professional or otherwise) photographs taken of them.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has been to Seaworld


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP has been scuba diving


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp had guests today


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has been to Hooters.


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is good at bowling


----------



## Little_Lisa

I haven't bowled in ages! Last time I did I wasn't all that good but it was fun.

Tnptp knows how to ice skate.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp knows how to ski


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp knows how to write a haiku.


----------



## greeneyedangel

false

TNPTP day dreams about having sex while at work


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp used to daydream about having sex with their teacher when they were in high school


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahahaha! False.

Tnptp has been felt up on a dance floor.


----------



## cottoncandy

true but against my will

tnptp had doughnuts today


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has never been to a concert


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has a cold


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a slow computer


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp likes melon


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is wearing their hair up


----------



## birdwing

false

tnptp has planned a trip to europe this year


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a pet rabbit


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp is afraid of seagulls.


----------



## clairey

Haha a little bit true!!

TNPTP has been to Australia before.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, but i'd love to!

Tnptp is wearing something black today.


----------



## Summer

False

tnptp is under 5'6


----------



## Squirrel27

true, 5'4

tnptp loves mexican food


----------



## Summer

true

tnptp loves makeup


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has bought some new make up today


----------



## Summer

false

thptp plans to travel by plane this year.


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp plans to travel by train this year.


----------



## Summer

false

nptp plans to go shopping on the weekend


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmm...possibly. I have a wedding to go to so I need to go shopping before but knowing me and how I wait 'til the last minute for everything it's probably gonna be true.






Tnptp has goose bumps right now.


----------



## Summer

you sound like me when I have to go xmas shopping, lol

false,

nptp did not have a pasta dish this week.


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has eaten cheesecake within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Summer

I think true, might of been two weeks or so, lol

nptp has a red car


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. Used to, though.





Tnptp drives a Honda.


----------



## Summer

true





nptp likes to listen to rock over country music


----------



## litlbitprincess

False I like them both





TNPTP just watched American Idol


----------



## dragueur

False, i used to watch the past seasons tho' but not anymore

TNPTP can speak french.


----------



## SqueeKee

True

TNPTP can speak english


----------



## dragueur

True

TNPTP can bake blueberry cheesecake


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP drank milk today


----------



## dragueur

False

TNPTP slept well last night?


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp just reapplied their make up


----------



## dragueur

FALSE

tnptp loves her boyfriend


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp loves men who wear make up


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp loves to chat over the phone


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp speaks three or more languages


----------



## dragueur

true

nptp loves to party


----------



## maluchic86

true

tnptp is going on v-day with her girls


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp is sick


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has accidentally put their g-string on backwards whilst dressing in a hurry and been forced to wear it that way all day.


----------



## greeneyedangel

Thankfully false lol

TNPTP actually forgot to put a bra on one day before work and had to stay braless all day


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp just woke up


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp loves to cook


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp loves to eat


----------



## Little_Lisa

YESSS!

Tnptp has a cool new avie!


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a very cute dog


----------



## Little_Lisa

True



(and so do you



)

Tnptp is thirsty.


----------



## CamaroChick

True.

TNPTP has big Valentine's Day plans.


----------



## dragueur

False

TNPTP skips breakfast


----------



## Ley

False

tnptp is a movie freak


----------



## CamaroChick

True.

TNPTP is in a good mood today.


----------



## dragueur

true

TNPTP has her monthly period today


----------



## Ley

lol false






TNPTP has children


----------



## CamaroChick

False.

TNPTP loves her job.


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP wakes up early every day


----------



## Little_Lisa

FALSE!

Tnptp doesn't like it when people smack with their mouths open.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is listening to music right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, the tv is on in the other room, though.

Tnptp likes to put sticky notes with "Kick Me" written on them on people's backsides.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp got straight A's in school


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

tnptp likes the smell of their own armpits.


----------



## Squirrel27

true, sometimes

tnptp likes the smell of their boyfriend's/husband's armpits.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Uhm, not really.

Tnptp likes the smell of puppy breath.


----------



## lavender

False

Tnptp is wearing pink lip gloss today


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing purple eyeshadow


----------



## eightthirty

False. I'm not wearing any makeup today.

TNPTP forgot to wear deoderant today.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I didn't forget, I just don't wear it.

Tnptp gets those little white crescent shaped things in their nails.


----------



## eightthirty

True.

TNPTP ate Hot Pockets for lunch today.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehe, false.

Tnptp shipped some VEG FIBR SHT today.


----------



## eightthirty

True.

TNPTP only wears underwear on Tuesday.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp never wears underwear


----------



## dragueur

False

TNPTP likes to sing


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

tnptp has a jar of pickles in their fridge.


----------



## Squirrel27

True

tnptp has never posted a FOTD.


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp is going to post OOTD.


----------



## dragueur

False (coz i can;t get a decent shot...lol)

tnptp sings well


----------



## Squirrel27

false, i wish i could






tnptp can dance well


----------



## dragueur

False

tnptp loves to eat


----------



## Ley

true

tnptp has no zits on their face right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has a pimple on their buttcheek.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is cold


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp has 2 boyfriends


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP likes all their neighbours


----------



## dragueur

true

TNPTP wears braces


----------



## Ley

true (in 2 weeks time!)





TNPTP has worn braces before


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp lives with their parents


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP hates flying


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp loves animals


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp loves to study


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp loves their job


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP has hairy legs


----------



## dragueur

false (i used to)

TNPTP is on a diet


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP has a driving license


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp went shopping today


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP woke up before 9am today


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is having a boring day


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP likes strawberry icecream


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has never been to a beach


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP has suffered from acne


----------



## dragueur

True

TNPTP is watching a movie


----------



## FrillyChimps47

False

TNTP likes to give herself a pretty manicure and pedicure


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP watches TV 2+ hours a day


----------



## FrillyChimps47

True (watch 5+ lol)

TNPTP Surfs the net at least 2 hours a day


----------



## dragueur

TRUE (more than 2 hours actually)






TNPTP can drink whole bottle of tequila


----------



## Squirrel27

false, don't like tequila

tnptp was late for work today


----------



## cottoncandy

false, i dont work

tnptp likes candy


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp likes to pop bubble wrap.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes to shop online


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp likes to draw.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes to paint their nails


----------



## dragueur

false, i dont paint my nails

tnptp eats 5x a day


----------



## Squirrel27

true, sometimes

tnptp likes to eat in restaurants


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp likes to drink soda


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes chocolate


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP is scared of heights


----------



## dragueur

false

TNPTP kisses her dog


----------



## Ley

false (no dog!)

TNPTP has been swimming in the last month


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp took a bath today


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has at least 3 teddybears


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a barbie doll


----------



## dragueur

false ....never got interested w/ dolls

tnptp is wearing lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp went to work today


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp is wearing a thong


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is hungry


----------



## dragueur

false (i just ate)

tnptp loves MAC


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP spends 3+ hours on MUT per day


----------



## dragueur

true

TNPTP has a long hair


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP goes to bed before midnight


----------



## Little_Lisa

Not always true.

Tnptp blushes easily.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes to take pictures of their pet(s)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, true.

Tnptp is embarrassed to change clothes in front of their dog.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp's dog likes to chew on their clothes


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, not chew...lick!






Tnptp hates the sound of fingernails scraping down a chalkboard.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has 3 or more tattoos


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is american


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp is 5'8" tall


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is at home right now


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp wants to lose weight


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp has manicured nails


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has long hair


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp likes to bowl


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp sleeps late, past 1am


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp cant swim properly


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp wakes up early


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp is online 5hrs a day


----------



## cottoncandy

probably true

tnptp goes to uni


----------



## Ley

false, not any more!

TNPTP has to wear glasses/contacts


----------



## dragueur

very true

tnptp has 2 pets


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP has a flat stomach


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp wishes today was saturday


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP doesn't wear foundation regularly


----------



## dragueur

true

TNPTP watched Big Brother


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp ate lunch today


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp watches tv series


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp prefers tv over the internet


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has more than one computer


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP has been to the theatre within the past year


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has never been to the zoo


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP sleeps in a double bed


----------



## dragueur

false

TNPTP has a pimple


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP has blackheads


----------



## Kelly

false...not at the moment

TNPTP had crabs once


----------



## Ley

no!

TNPTP has had headlice in the past 10 years


----------



## Kelly

Ummmm false!

TNPTP likes running around the house naked on double dares.


----------



## Ley

lol false

TNPTP has received a parking ticket


----------



## Kelly

false

TNPTP has long hair


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shoulder length so, false. I'm trying to grow it out, though!

Tnptp has passed a kidney stone.


----------



## Kelly

true...several and one while pregnant

TNPTP has fake boobs


----------



## Little_Lisa

True...







I'm kidding, false. I want them but not as big as th^at because i'd be top heavy and fall flat on my face everytime I stood up.

Tnptp has had some kind of plastic surgery.


----------



## Kelly

LMAO.....could you imagine with your huge 298 lb. body. (oh weight, this is not the lie to me thread)....he he

False.

TNPTP has had a finger nail come completely off (like slammed in a door or something....the whole darn nail).


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL!

False to a fingernail but I have had a toenail ripped completely off which was awful!

Tnptp has stepped on broken glass with barefeet.


----------



## noheaeighty8

ouch! false

tnptp likes to color their hair every month.


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP goes to the gym regularly


----------



## Kelly

Absolutely.....true, I mean false.....whats a gym?

TNPTP loves a good fart.


----------



## Little_Lisa

HAHA, true!

Tnptp has accidentally pooped themselves when they thought they just had to fart.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a paper cut on their finger


----------



## Kelly

False

TNPTP has a phobia of bugs.


----------



## cottoncandy

i wouldnt call it a phobia, but yeah somewhere near that... *shivers*

tnptp is going shopping this week


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp's birthday is this month


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp is having a bad hair day


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has cut their hair this month


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, just a trim and shaping up, though.

Tnptp likes cherry vanilla ice cream. (I just got through eating some, btw.)


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has been a member of mut for over a year


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has a mirror in the room she's in right now.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has more than one cell phone.


----------



## Ley

true

TNPTP has had insomnia


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp ate cereal for breakfast


----------



## piinnkkk

false.

tnptp has fake nails.


----------



## KISKA

false

tnptp peed her pants when she was little


----------



## dragueur

lol..of course, we all do!






tnptp has 2 sisters


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has lived in 2 or more countries.


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp has curly hair


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp feels sad today


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has a cold


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has more than 1,000 posts


----------



## Kelly

False

TNPTP does armpit checks to be sure he/she's fresh.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is wearing deodorant.


----------



## Little_Lisa

*sniff* *sniff*

False.



But seriously, I don't wear it b/c I don't sweat and when I do I don't stink.

Tnptp doesn't believe me and thinks I am stopped up and all going around with stinky arm pits thinking I don't smell.


----------



## Squirrel27

false





tnptp has been to the grocery store today


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp hasn't been anywhere today except the bathroom.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is listening to music


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp is still in their pj's.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has to go to the bathroom every five minutes because they drank too much water


----------



## Kelly

False, not lately.

TNPTP love to pick dead skin off of other people.


----------



## noheaeighty8

eeww false.

tnptp loves to go clubing.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp would rather listen to music on a cd than go to a concert


----------



## Kelly

True &amp; False depends on the music.

TNPTP just took a dump....man sometimes I can be gross....woops, it's all in love!


----------



## Squirrel27

false





tnptp has farted today


----------



## Kelly

Ummmm FALSE....I don't fart (ok I do....but nothing good today to write home about).

TNPTP loves their thick hair (if you have it).


----------



## Squirrel27

false, i have very thick hair, but it's so annoying and hard to brush and wash it

tnptp ate ice cream today


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I have thin, scraggly hair and I hate it!






EDIT: I'm too slow!

False, but I did eat it last night.

Tnptp has ordered a pizza within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp loves mcdonald's hamburgers


----------



## cottoncandy

FALSE, i HATE mcdonalds lol. and yes i feel very strongly about it.

tnptp is a vegetarian


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp likes cupcakes


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp eats japanese food


----------



## Squirrel27

false, never tried it

tnptp is at home


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp wakes up at 7am


----------



## beaugael

true

tnptp is wanting to be a video access queen


----------



## dragueur

false, i'm alraedy a video access queen





tnptp sleeps at 1am


----------



## Squirrel27

true, sometimes

tnptp has 5 or more pets


----------



## piinnkkk

false, i own 1 chihuahua, 1 frog. but i live with 2 other dogs and 3 cats.

tnptp loves penguins.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has had more than 20 boyfriends


----------



## dragueur

false, i dont even have 1





tnptp is wearing boxer's short


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing black pants


----------



## beaugael

true

tnptp is picking her nose


----------



## SqueeKee

false

tnptp has overgrown toe nails


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is happy


----------



## Becka

true

tnptp skipped breakkie today


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *Becka* true
tnptp skipped breakkie today

false
tnptp loves liver - RAW!


----------



## cottoncandy

FALSE! lol

tnptp has a huge pimple


----------



## SqueeKee

false, I don't get pimples






tnptp has cronic diarrhea


----------



## Squirrel27

false





tnptp shaves their butt


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp has a tatoo


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing a necklace


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp has long nails


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has long eyelashes


----------



## SqueeKee

True

tnptp has long legs


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp has pierce navel


----------



## SqueeKee

True

tnptp has pierced nipple!


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a pierced eyebrow


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp dyes their hair


----------



## Squirrel27

false, i used to

tnptp knows how to play chess


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp reads a lot


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp likes to read the dictionary


----------



## cottoncandy

only when im really really bored

tnptp owns their own set of encyclopedias


----------



## Squirrel27

true, but I lost one of them





tnptp has a messy room


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has over 10 handbags


----------



## Ley

false

TNPTP can touch their toes


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp doesnt work out


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp is afraid of rats


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp likes snakes


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp has more than 6 pairs of jeans.


----------



## dragueur

true

Tnptp pick her nose in public


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has never worn high heels


----------



## LVA

false

TNPTP has a dog


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp paints their nails bright colors


----------



## cottoncandy

just my toes sometimes

tnptp gets regular manicures


----------



## Elisabeth

false. used to.

TNPTP has never gone Scuba Diving.


----------



## dragueur

true

TNPTP bites her nails


----------



## Little_Lisa

Used to a long time ago from nerves but not at all now.

Tnptp has caught lightening bugs.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has been online for over 5 hours


----------



## dragueur

true...altho not for 5 consecutive hours

tnptp shaves her legs


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp lives by the ocean


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp collects sea shells from the sea shore.


----------



## lovesboxers

when I go

TNPTP has food allergies


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp works out at least twice weekly


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp likes crossword puzzles


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp likes regular puzzles


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp is left handed


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp is wearing nail polish


----------



## Elisabeth

false

TNPTP likes to drink herbal teas.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a brother


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp has a boyfriend


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has lived in the same city her whole life


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP owns a motorbike


----------



## dragueur

false

TNPTP has 2 pimples


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp knows how to knit


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP has purple nail polish on their toes


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, it's pink.

Tnptp likes Pecan pie.


----------



## Elisabeth

False...well, never tried it...

TNPTP eats the parsley that they garnish your plate with.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

Tnptp likes raw carrots.


----------



## goddess13

True. I love raw carrots!

TNPTP is wearing black pants


----------



## Lipstick_junkie

*False*

*TNPTP is wearing pajamas*


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing lipstick


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP has freckles on their face


----------



## Little_Lisa

True.

Tnptp has freckles on their chest.


----------



## dragueur

false

Tnptp wears braces


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has worn braces


----------



## dragueur

true

tnptp likes to eat street foods


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has been to an iridologist.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp ate some ham today


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP has carpet in their bedroom


----------



## Sarah84

false

TNPTP is hungry


----------



## lavender

false

TNPTP watched a movie today.


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp lives at home with their parents


----------



## noheaeighty8

false

tnptp is married


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has kids


----------



## noheaeighty8

true, well not kids but a kid

tnptp has 5 kids


----------



## dragueur

false

tnptp swears a lot


----------



## lavender

false

tntp is wearing sweater today.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has more than 100 CDs


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp has more than 1000 mp3s


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is listening to music


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp has a dog


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp still has a toy that they played with when they were a kid


----------



## cottoncandy

true

tnptp sleeps on lots of pillows


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has more that 20 necklaces


----------



## cottoncandy

im sure i do lol, ive never counted though

tnptp has more than 5 rings


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp collects jewelry


----------



## Sarah84

true I guess

TNPTP has blonde hair


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP owns a pair of black Havaianas


----------



## lavender

True

TNPTP has a Nokia cellphone


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

Tnptp has a dog.


----------



## goddess13

True

TNPTP has a book about skincare and make-up


----------



## lavender

True

TNPTP has more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp is wearing shoes right now


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP is wearing make-up now


----------



## lavender

True

TNPTP had coffee this morning


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp had tea this morning


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP doesn't like spiders


----------



## lavender

True

TNPTP had sandwich for lunch today.


----------



## elljmz

False

TNPTP just got home from work.


----------



## lavender

False






TNPTP is still at work.


----------



## noheaeighty8

false

tnptp is off today


----------



## elljmz

true

TNPTP has children.


----------



## Elisabeth

False.

TNPTP has attempted to make love in a movie theater.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP has a secret they've never shared with anyone.


----------



## dragueur

true

TNPTP like to swim


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. I



to swim!

TNPTP has only had one true love.


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp draws well


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* true
tnptp draws well

True!
TNPTP owns at least 3 MAC Lipglasses


----------



## Squirrel27

false, just one






tnptp owns at least 5 mac eyeshadows


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP enjoys working in their garden.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP has been to the mall this week.


----------



## Elisabeth

Ha..Ha..!!! Naturally!..I mean, of course.

TNPTP has had phone sex...


----------



## KathrynNicole

TNPTP has made love on a train cross-country.

OMG! How I hope TNPTP is 18 or older.



We listened to vintage Madonna last night.


----------



## Elisabeth

No, but this sounds like it could be interesting..I'd probably end up yanking the emergency stop cord!








TNPTP hates tunafish sandwiches.


----------



## Squirrel27

false

tnptp has a bra from Victoria's Secret


----------



## cottoncandy

false

tnptp owns a corset


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP has a TV in their bedroom


----------



## Squirrel27

true

tnptp has a computer in their bedroom


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. (I guess. We bring our laptops from room to room.)

TNPTP is burning a candle.


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP has curly hair


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP has a ghost living in their home.


----------



## lavender

False - I hope!





TNPTP has a dog


----------



## KathrynNicole

I couldn't think of anything to ask. We were watching a scary movie.





False.

TNPTP has three siblings.


----------



## lavender

False

TNPTP has a sister


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP has nominated someone for MOTM (member of the month).


----------



## dragueur

false

TNPTP wears eyeglasses


----------



## Little_Lisa

true

tnptp watches SNL.


----------



## KathrynNicole

True and False.

TNPTP has done something completely insane and will never _ever_ share it with another human being.


----------



## Kelly

Huh....true I think (I mean I think it's insane...but the next person may not)

TNPTP has peed their pants laughing


----------



## posterofagirl

True... good times... good times

TNPTP has been to Australia


----------



## lavender

False

TNPTP has been to Europe


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. I




London.

TNPTP has had girl crush in the past?


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has one right now.


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP has a hot friend


----------



## KathrynNicole

True.

TNPTP has shaved their arm hairs before.


----------



## lavender

True

TNPTP has shaved their facial hair before.


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL False but I have had dermaplaning.





Tnptp has shaved the hair off their big toe before.


----------



## eightthirty

True.

TNPTP has been divorced before.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has big weekend plans.


----------



## goddess13

Nope.

TNPTP had slept in this morning.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has been given a wet willy before. (If you don't know what a wet willy is then you're probably thinking i'm being dirty but not this time.)


----------



## SexxyKitten

False

TNPTP is allergic to strawberries


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP belongs to more then one internet forum.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp posts regularly at more than 2 internets forums.


----------



## SwtValina

True!

Tnptp is a fan of the tv show FRIENDS.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has seen an episode of Little Britain.


----------



## SexxyKitten

False!

TNPTP has dyed their hair


----------



## makeupfreak72

false its natuarally black,

tnptp is a virgin


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp never goes to sleep in their makeup.


----------



## goddess13

True!!!

TNPTP has 3 children and no pets.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has ridden a camel.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP admits to watching MTV Real World EVERY season...


----------



## -Liz-

False..i don't get MTV

TNPTP wears acrilic nails


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP enjoys summer more than winter?


----------



## karrieann

True

TNPTP has gone skinny dipping


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp is afraid of garden gnomes.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP drinks coffee...


----------



## Little_Lisa

False!

Tnptp is 5'2".


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP loves Indian food.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've never had it so I can't really say.

Tnptp has eaten atleast one snow cone in the last few weeks.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp watches Nip/Tuck.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has long hair.


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP loves spiders.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is wearing blue socks.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp is afraid of heights.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is afraid of zombies.


----------



## zombies8myheart

HAHA false.

Tnptp takes vitamins.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

Tnptp has flipped someone off before. :frech:


----------



## zombies8myheart

true.

Tnptp has had lice before...


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has had crabs....and I don't mean the kind you eat.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False!!

Tnptp has been arrested before


----------



## Little_Lisa

False but i've been with someone when they were. (my ex.)

Tnptp watches So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False...

Tnptp watches baseball games


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has Friends on DVD.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp is a vegetarian


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP bites their nails


----------



## zombies8myheart

True.

Tnptp has more than three pets.


----------



## Aquilah

False, but I used to

TNPTP eats sushi


----------



## zombies8myheart

I've never tried it so... False.

Tnptp spends 5 or more hours at the computer everyday.


----------



## SexxyKitten

sometimes true...

tnptp is watching the world cup


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP is additcted to chocolate


----------



## goddess13

Hell yes!






TNPTP only started collecting make-up in the past 18 months?


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp has older siblings...


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes walking along the beach.


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP prefers Pepsi over Coca-Cola


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp spends more than an hour getting ready everyday


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. (I don't leave the house every single day.)

TNPTP owns an insane amount of makeup brushes.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP colors her/his hair


----------



## goddess13

False. I've never coloured my hair.

TNPTP gets a new mobile phone every 6 months.


----------



## SwtValina

False. (Had the same phone for a year now)

TNPTP has hit on a friend's boyfriend.


----------



## KimC2005

True

TNPTP has cheated with her friend's boyfriend


----------



## zombies8myheart

False

Tnptp has played Dance Dance Revolution.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes to play in the rain.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False... it ruins my hair hahah

Tnptp likes McDonalds


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, although they do have good salads I recently discovered.

Tnptp has a chihuahua.


----------



## zombies8myheart

True =]

Tnptp is very religious


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP has bought a new car recently


----------



## zombies8myheart

False

Tnptp likes going to concerts


----------



## Maude

True






TNPTP likes IKEA.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False...

tnptp dyes their hair


----------



## Little_Lisa

True...well, I don't do it. I have it done.

Tnptp has vanilla scented candles in the house.


----------



## zombies8myheart

True. I love them...

Tnptp has visited someone in jail


----------



## Maude

False.

TNPTP is allergic to some food.


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP hates cheesecake


----------



## Little_Lisa

False! I love it!

Tnptp has painted a room in their house recently.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP balances their checkbook regularly


----------



## zombies8myheart

False...

Tnptp has more than 4 piercings


----------



## Aquilah

False (I used to though)

TNPTP prefers sweet pickles over dill pickles


----------



## makeupfreak72

false i hate pickles PERIOD! LOL

tnptp has gone bungy jumping


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp has seen the nightmare before christmas


----------



## Maude

True.

TNPTP will be visiting Europe this summer.


----------



## Aquilah

False, but I wish I was

TNPTP likes Gumbo


----------



## zombies8myheart

False

Tnptp wishes they lived somewhere else


----------



## Aquilah

True, so very, very true!

TNPTP prefers Miller over Budweiser


----------



## charish

false, when i did drank beer it was bud.

tnptp loves strawberry daiquiries.


----------



## vickysco

false. i'm a captain &amp; coke girl.

tnptp loves the new york yankees!


----------



## Aquilah

False, I hate baseball in general *lmao*

TNPTP enjoys watching hockey


----------



## charish

false, i think it's boring.

tnptp likes to play volley ball


----------



## Maude

True.

TNPTP likes to go at the beach.


----------



## charish

true, love it!

tnptp likes to swim


----------



## zombies8myheart

True

Tnptp has disected an animal before


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP eats liver &amp; onions


----------



## Maude

True.

TNPTP has eaten insects before.


----------



## monniej

true!

tnptp can do the moon walk!


----------



## Aquilah

True... I'm a child of the 80s!!!!!!!!

TNPTP can break dance...


----------



## goddess13

Nope.

TNPTP has tulips in their garden.


----------



## Aquilah

False.. No garden here, although there were two outside off the deck...

TNPTP prefers daisies over roses


----------



## zombies8myheart

False, I'm obsessed with roses...

Tnptp likes going to concerts


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP eats bleu cheese dressing on their pizza


----------



## LilDee

false

tnptp knows a dog named Spot


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP doesn't have a fear of spiders


----------



## LilDee

EEK! false

tnptp has been to Egypt


----------



## Little_Lisa

False but I would LOVE to someday!

Tnptp plays tennis and/or racquetball.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP used to be a cheerleader


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes sing in the rain.


----------



## zombies8myheart

False...

Tnptp likes roller coasters


----------



## LilDee

True!!

tnptp has an uncle named Bob


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP has coffee from Dunkin' Donuts everyday


----------



## monniej

false

tnptp sniffs toe jam!


----------



## charish

false, but i did when i was little.

tnptp sniffs her or his armpits


----------



## Aquilah

TRUE! Especially when I think I stink *ew*

TNPTP sleeps w/ their makeup on at least twice a week


----------



## goddess13

False!!!

TNPTP is going shopping today.


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. I have a few errands to run.

TNPTP has experienced an anxiety attack.


----------



## goddess13

Nope.

TNPTP will be doing exams soon.


----------



## LilDee

False

tnptp is going to be at the beach today


----------



## zombies8myheart

False... tomorrow though =]

Tnptp is in love.


----------



## Maude

Yes...

TNPTP loves music.


----------



## goddess13

Yep.

TNPTP is listening to music at the moment.


----------



## Aquilah

False...

TNPTP had chicken for dinner


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP loves receiving PMs.


----------



## charish

true as long as they're nice.

tnptp loves to dance.


----------



## Maude

True.

TNPTP is going to be wearing a blue shirt.


----------



## Aquilah

True... Actually, it's more like teal...

TNPTP prefers Gap jeans over Express jeans?


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. I like both, equally.

TNPTP was born in the 70's. Yeah, baby! Yeah!


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes to stay up late?


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP likes Nutella


----------



## goddess13

Oh yes!!! Sooo good!!!






TNPTP is making pasta for dinner tonight?


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP has been in love more than once.


----------



## Aquilah

False... At least not like I love John...

TNPTP eats sushi


----------



## makeupfreak72

ugh!! not true!!!! lol

tnptp just pulled a booger out their nose


----------



## Aquilah

OMG! SO not true!!!!!

TNPTP does laundry once a week on a specific day


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp bought fireworks this weekend.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is having smoked cod for dinner?


----------



## zombies8myheart

False.

Tnptp likes country music


----------



## charish

true and false, i like some but mostly old country.

tnptp hates fire ants. i just stepped in a pile of them ouch.


----------



## LilDee

true! lol all bugs!

tnptp has been outside all weekend enjoying the summer


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP used to bite her/his finger nails.


----------



## charish

false i hate that.

tnptp has held a lighter to there butt and farted to see if the flame got bigger.


----------



## LilDee

hahaha false

tnptp is a dogperson


----------



## charish

true, i love dogs

tnptp likes blow pops


----------



## Aquilah

True... Especially Sour Apple

TNPTP likes jawbreakers


----------



## KathrynNicole

That's kinda true. I used to.

TNPTP is carefully planning out his/her next shopping spree.


----------



## charish

hey funny i've been thinking about that. true

tnptp is getting her hair done soon


----------



## Aquilah

True... Or at least I hope so!!!

TNPTP gets her nails done professionally


----------



## goddess13

Nope.

TNPTP is baked an apple pie today?


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP ate a candy bar today?


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. I had chocolate covered almonds.

TNPTP watches MTV on a daily basis.


----------



## Aquilah

False... My husband makes us watch VH1 Classic *lmao*

TNPTP likes Blackened Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## charish

maybe true, i've never had it but sounds yummy.

tnptp likes banana splits.


----------



## Aquilah

True, but without the whipped cream

TNPTP likes pork chops?


----------



## Little_Lisa

True, especially with cinnamon apples! Mmm!

Tnptp sleeps on a feather bed topper.


----------



## Aquilah

LMAO!!!!! Did you figure I'd post next??? TRUE w/ a down comforter even!!!

TNPTP is 5'1" tall...


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP has a Nokia mobile phone?


----------



## Aquilah

False, but I used to...

TNPTP bites her/his nails


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is getting a new car tomorrow.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is eating chocolate now?


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP has either two dogs or two cats


----------



## charish

true

tnptp has a pet fish


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP loves eating beets!


----------



## charish

false, at least i don't think so

tnptp has her nails painted


----------



## Aquilah

Oh, so false *lol*

TNPTP is drinking coffee ATM


----------



## charish

false, close, but tea

tnptp likes pepsi


----------



## Aquilah

False, it's too sweet for me

TNPTP likes Root Beer


----------



## charish

true

tnptp loves chocolate


----------



## LilDee

OMG true!

tnptp is in love with dr.Pepper


----------



## monniej

false

tnptp has more than 40 pairs of shoes!


----------



## Aquilah

Oh so TRUE!!! Probably have more than that... Or at least I definitely did at one time!

TNPTP color-coordinates her closet...


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is wearing makup right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp is wearing a belt right now.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP loves wearing hot pants


----------



## -Liz-

False(ech on me lol)

TNTP is currenty watching the world cup quarter finals


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP has been watching the new show "America's Got Talent"


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has an eye booger


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going on a holiday soon?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Maybe!

TNPTP has a pedicure appointment next week.


----------



## -Liz-

She wishes!!

TNTP is going dancing tonight


----------



## Aquilah

False, but I wish!

TNPTP has been to The Bahamas


----------



## charish

false, so funny my husband and i have been talking about and one of our friends.

tnptp is going to bed


----------



## goddess13

Nope, now right not.

TNPTP put a new bag on lay-by today?


----------



## LilDee

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Nope, now right not.
TNPTP put a new bag on lay-by today?

Now right not?





False

TNPTP is allergic to bees


----------



## Aquilah

True! Nasty buggers!

TNPTP is allergic to tomatoes?


----------



## goddess13

Originally Posted by *LilDee* Now right not?




False

LOL, I meant to write 'Not right now'.

TNPTP has a collection of cook books?


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP loves scary movies


----------



## Little_Lisa

True. Well, if they are scary in a suspensful, thrilling way and not gory, slasher flicks.

Tnptp has walked out of a public restroom with toliet paper unknowingly stuck to their shoes.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP wears flip-flops/thongs in winter.


----------



## Nox

Yep. I live in SoCal, so I can do that. Not when I lived in Minnesota though...brr.

TNPTP has had plastic surgery of some sort.


----------



## makeupfreak72

false! i wish!! my boobs couls use a lift!LOL

tnptp is a topless dancer.


----------



## pla4u

false ...I couldent pay the bills doig thst! he he

TNPTP likes to shower with a friend


----------



## Aquilah

True... But only my best friend aka my DH, John

TNPTP has children or wants children


----------



## goddess13

False and False.

TNPTP likes watching the news.


----------



## KathrynNicole

True, but not constantly (unless something is happening that interests me).

TNPTP has a whole lot going on in his/her life, at the moment.


----------



## charish

so completely true.

tnptp has came out of the bathroom with her skirt or dress tucked in her panties.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp is going to bake cookies this week.


----------



## Aquilah

False... Unless you want me to and send you some... I've been thinking about it though... Oatmeal Raisin...

TNPTP likes wearing hats


----------



## charish

true,

tnptp likes to wear dresses or skirts


----------



## pla4u

I most certinly DO! Feels good to wear a skirt...





TNPTP will use the stairs rather than the elevator whenever posible


----------



## Little_Lisa

False! You might want to use the stairs instead of the elevator if i'm on it, though. *PFFFT*

Aquilah, I LOVE oatmeal raisin!

Tnptp knows over 10 uses for duct tape.


----------



## Aquilah

False... Duct tape is only good for hostages *lmao* j/k!!!!!!!

TNPTP prefers Care Bears over Rainbow Brite

*I'll send you some Lisa... Priority mail even *lol*


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL

True

Mmm, thanks!

Tnptp has satellite radio in their car, house, or both.


----------



## charish

true

tnptp use to play with cabbage patch kid dolls


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, and I still have one.

Tnptp had a Wonder Woman costume when they were younger.


----------



## Aquilah

Oh, false... But I did have a nightgown! Gotta love that Linda Carter!

TNPTP used to play with He-Man and She-Ra


----------



## charish

true, funny i did

tnptp played with gi joe


----------



## pla4u

well yea I did that too..

TNPTP likes peanut butter and bannana sandwiches


----------



## Aquilah

Ew, false!

TNPTP LOVES pot roast!


----------



## charish

true, had some last night.

tnptp likes mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## goddess13

Oh yes, that is sooo good!!! Wish I had some now...

TNPTP loves to SMS/text message their friends and family.


----------



## LilDee

well.. not really, i'm to lazy.. i phone and speak live






tnptp, is totally addicted to MuT and it's the first thing they do when they come home!


----------



## makeupfreak72

umm, not true first ebay THEN MUT!!! LOL!!!! i switch back and forth!!!

tnptp thinks their pregnant


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is trying to conceive.


----------



## Aquilah

FALSE!!!!!!! You'd definitely lose an MuT member! John would be sure to post my obituary for you all though *lmao*

TNPTP watches NASCAR Nextel Cup races


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is loves to watch sport no matter what it is.


----------



## pla4u

False, dont watch a lot of sports...

TNPTP uses diffrent color nail polish for each finger...


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going out to celebrate July the 4th.


----------



## Aquilah

FALSE!

TNPTP has an anniversary coming up soon


----------



## charish

false, well its 3 months away.

tnptp wish she was still sleeping.


----------



## Aquilah

TRUE, TRUE, TRUE!!!

TNPTP likes wearing bright red lipstick


----------



## pla4u

sigh...nope not at the moment...

TNPTP has fallen to sleep in a trafic jam...


----------



## monniej

false

tnptp is double jointed!


----------



## makeupfreak72

i wish!!! false

tnptp is going to dye their hair platinum blonde!


----------



## Aquilah

False, false, false! I'd look kinda funny, don't you think? *lol*

TNPTP is going out of town this weekend


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has been on a around the world holiday.


----------



## Aquilah

False... I wish though!

TNPTP just woke up not too long ago


----------



## pla4u

False...been up for 17 hours

TNPTP has watches Star Wars more than 5 times allready just this year...


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is a fan of Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## Aquilah

True!

TNPTP likes chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream


----------



## KathrynNicole

True.

TNPTP knows who Janelle Pierzina is.


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP loves Judge Judy


----------



## charish

definitely false. she always seems to have an attitude.

tnptp had to go to court recently.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP owns their own company.


----------



## LilDee

True






tnptp is spending lots of money this weekend


----------



## Aquilah

False... I wish on that too!

TNPTP eats pickles whole from the jar


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP loves Peanuts


----------



## PinkRibbons

true

TNPTP has been to prison.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP has been to London.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP wants to move to another country.


----------



## pla4u

false..

TNPTP has a skimpy string bikini


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP has worn braces before


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes shopping for swimsuits/bikinis.


----------



## pla4u

False....I'm not much to look at in a bikini...giggle..

TNPTP took archery in gym class


----------



## charish

true

tnptp has had lip injections before


----------



## LilDee

False

tnptp likes to jump into lakes off high cliffs..


----------



## charish

false i'm too scared

tnptp has gone skinny dipping


----------



## LilDee

true






tnptp is good at poker


----------



## PinkRibbons

True!!

TNPTP is a fan of Hanson.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is currently watching the BB7 live feeds.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP has a zit on the tip of their nose


----------



## mylaiva

FALSE (THANK GOD!)

TNPTP can't cook...


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP owns an A. Kurtz Military Hat.


----------



## Aquilah

False...

TNPTP still loves watching Tom &amp; Jerry *lol*


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is a member of PETA. (FYI: I'm not.)


----------



## PinkRibbons

False. Though I am against animal cruetly, I'll still eat venison if my dad kills it and cooks it lol

TNPTP has spend over $500 in one day.


----------



## Aquilah

False...

TNPTP loves having their picture taken


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP has more than 2 computers in their house


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## pla4u

true

tnptp went to an amusement park this past month


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP love shopping on eBay


----------



## charish

false, i haven't done it yet.

tnptp likes pb&amp; jelly sandwiches


----------



## LilDee

False! I know i'm weird! lol

tnptp is wearing pink underwear


----------



## Aquilah

True *lmao* Well, they're not 100% pink, they have other colors too, but the main color is pink *lol*

TNPTP only wears a certain brand of lingerie


----------



## pla4u

False...just any plain ol jamies

tnptp has 3 or more pairs of sneakers in diffrent colors...


----------



## charish

false,though i need them.

tnptp is eating pepperidge farm gold fish


----------



## pla4u

false...sure sounds good though

tnptp likes fantasy movies


----------



## Aquilah

Hmmmm...... False mostly

TNPTP loves Snapple


----------



## PinkRibbons

TRUE!

TNPTP has stripped for money (or free, for that matter! LoL)


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.




I've never been a stripper.

TNPTP never wants to get married, ever.


----------



## KimC2005

False! I want to





TNPTP has been married for more than 3 years.


----------



## mylaiva

FALSE! I don't even have a boyfriend =(

TNPTP is a virgin


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is burning a candle.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is eating right now


----------



## PinkRibbons

False. Though I am hungry.

TNPTP has more than 3 children.


----------



## mylaiva

False

TNPTP wears contacts


----------



## -Liz-

um...sometimes lol

TNTP likes butterscotch


----------



## mylaiva

False, I hate it.

TNPTP likes to dance


----------



## -Liz-

True

TNTP is scared of the dark


----------



## pla4u

false...I like the dark

tnptp likes heavy metel music


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP eats cottage cheese w/ olives


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is in a make-up ban at the moment.


----------



## Aquilah

Does that mean a no-buy? If so, then true...

TNPTP is married or engaged


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. I've been married for almost 10 yrs.

TNPTP ordered a 2B Free outfit today.


----------



## Aquilah

False... WTF is that? I'm lost today *lol*

TNPTP is going to bed within the hour


----------



## LilDee

False.. just got up






tnptp is having breakfast


----------



## pla4u

false...I am having lunch...

TNPTP likes watersking


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp knows how to bellydance.


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP is a stay at home mom


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp hates grocery shopping.


----------



## mylaiva

FALSE

TNPTP has fake boobs


----------



## LilDee

False

tnptp owns a bicycle


----------



## mylaiva

True (I only use it at school cuz our campus is sooooo big)

TNPTP has kissed a girl


----------



## pla4u

true a good many in my time I might add...

TNPTP sleeps in the nude...


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP wore flip flops today.


----------



## pla4u

false...did ware my sandals though

TNPTP has in line skates


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going to the movies later on today.


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I wish I was though

TNPTP is going on vacation soon.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP returns more than he/she keeps.


----------



## kerri_greenuk

true int it always the way its the lights in the shop

TNPTP remembers the 70`s


----------



## KimC2005

False..

TNPTP graduated highschool before 2000.


----------



## mylaiva

False, 2003!

TNPTP has been to Los Angeles


----------



## -Liz-

False (i wish!)

TNTP carefully folds their toilet paper before wiping their delicate bum....


----------



## pla4u

false...

TNPTP has a tatoo where the sun never tans...


----------



## LilDee

False





tnptp doesn't know how to drive a standard (manual transmission)


----------



## mylaiva

TRUE! =( I'm gonna learn this summer though!

TNPTP is allergic to peanuts


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP loves to go to the beach.


----------



## pla4u

true

ynptp likes to tie there hair in a ponytail


----------



## -Liz-

True

TNTP prefers bikinis to one peices


----------



## charish

true

tnptp likes to tan nude.


----------



## Aquilah

True, whenever I do tan (which hasn't been in a LONG time)

TNPTP eats their steak rare


----------



## mylaiva

FALSE! (well done, please)

TNPTP is a natural blonde


----------



## Aquilah

False, false, false!!!

TNPTP wears contacts


----------



## mylaiva

TRUE

TNPTP has brown eyes


----------



## Aquilah

False (some days I wish I did though)

TNPTP owns a big screen TV


----------



## mylaiva

TRUE (well it's my mom's, lol)

TNPTP is in love


----------



## Aquilah

TRUE!!!!!!!!!! VERY, VERY, VERY TRUE!!!!!!!!!!

TNPTP hates skim milk


----------



## mylaiva

TRUE (although i have never tried it, i'm sure i'd hate it)

TNPTP likes to dance


----------



## charish

so true, i love it

tnptp is getting sick


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP wants a ferret


----------



## -Liz-

False!

TNTP has a digi cam


----------



## pla4u

true

tnptp hates there job


----------



## mylaiva

False

TNPT has really long hair


----------



## Aquilah

True... Half way down my back... Maybe a little more

TNPTP prefers their hair short


----------



## mylaiva

FALSE ( i actually prefer long hair) (your hair is beautiful, aquilah!)

TNPTP has never been to california


----------



## goddess13

True!

TNPTP is not cooking dinner tonight and is getting take away of their choice.


----------



## mylaiva

False (my mom cooked




)

TNPTP has 2 sisters


----------



## charish

false, i have 2 brothers though

tnptp is an aunt


----------



## LilDee

False! I wish! i wan't a cute little nephew too!! but my brother is only 16.. lol

tnptp has a goldfish


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP is going to a bar this weekend.


----------



## charish

false, though i'd love to do something.

tnptp needs a nap.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I don't take naps. Naps are for babies! lol I'm kidding but seriously i'm not a napper.

Tnptp has accidentally gone out with two different socks on.


----------



## LilDee

True! lol a light yellow one and a blue one.. could tell i wasn't paying attention



lol!

TNPTP is working this weekend


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I don't work.

Tnptp has given food or money to someone with a "Will Work For Food" sign before.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is hungry


----------



## Aquilah

Sorta true... Sorta false *lol*

TNPTP ate pizza at some point this last week


----------



## charish

true

tnptp likes sloppy joe's


----------



## pla4u

true

tnptp has a jar of change on there dresser


----------



## charish

true, well more like a little chest.

tnptp is going to bed.


----------



## pla4u

TRUE real soon

tnptp has more than 1 cell phone


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has a large collection of DVDs.


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I only have like 6

TNPTP has more than 50 CDs


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes Carrot Cake.


----------



## pla4u

False....

TNPTP had some old vinal records


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has gas right now. eww.


----------



## LilDee

haha false

tnptp has tried bungy jumping


----------



## Aquilah

False! I'm scared of heights *lmao*

TNPTP would go skydiving?


----------



## pla4u

yep I would...

tnptp exedcises at least 3 times a week


----------



## Aquilah

False, although I should

TNPTP likes grapefruit


----------



## KimC2005

Ick. False

TNPTP is in college


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP graduated (magna or summa) cum laude


----------



## charish

false

tnptp took a dance class


----------



## LilDee

true! loved it and would totally do it again!

tnptp is engaged


----------



## -Liz-

False

TNTP has children


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP wants to lose weight


----------



## mylaiva

true! at least 10 pounds! wish me luck

TNPTP has more than 3 piercings


----------



## KimC2005

True.. atleast 3 in each ear

TNPTP has 2 or more tattoos


----------



## LilDee

false.. none






tnptp has the power pink background


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP loves to go camping


----------



## -Liz-

True

TNTP likes artichokes

*** haha guys i just noticed ive been forgetting a 'p' in TNPTP soooorrry!!!! xoxo


----------



## pla4u

YECH!!! False...

tnptp likes to go bowling


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP likes to cook for their partner.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't really like to cook so false.

Tnptp has a nikon digi cam.


----------



## -Liz-

False, it's a Fuji Film

TNPTP is blonde


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP wishes she was blonde


----------



## mylaiva

false

TNPTP has small hands


----------



## Aquilah

True

TNPTP has long legs?


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I wish

TNPTP has short hair


----------



## pla4u

yea , got a wig though...

TNPTP has had braces on there teeth


----------



## LilDee

false..

tnptp owns colored contacts


----------



## -Liz-

trueeeeeee

TNPTP has mosquito bites (God knows i do!!!!)


----------



## Aquilah

Ugh! Yes! As of today I do!

TNPTP is allergic to ants


----------



## KimC2005

False..

TNPTP has gotten stung by a bee, hornet, wasp etc.. recently


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is *not* allergic to anything.


----------



## -Liz-

True

TNPTP has mini-me's running around


----------



## Aquilah

LMAO! Well, Kylie's attitude is definitely one... She's half way there on looks






TNPTP has at least two magazine subscriptions


----------



## pla4u

yea guess I do...

TNPTP has at least 5 hats


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP loves to wear high-heels.


----------



## pla4u

well sure! True

TNPTP Likes to go clubing on friday nite..


----------



## Aquilah

True, but it never happens anymore





TNPTP plans on going on vacation soon


----------



## mylaiva

True!

TNPTP sleeps naked


----------



## KimC2005

True, but I haven't recently.. too many people live at my house!!

TNPTP has roommates


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. (I have a husband and a cat.)

TNPTP knows who Will Kirby is.


----------



## goddess13

False. I've got no idea who Will Kirby is.

TNPTP can play the guitar.


----------



## mylaiva

False, I wish!

TNPTP has long nails


----------



## pla4u

False...

TNPTP has live house plants


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is obsessed with Sephora.


----------



## SwtValina

TRUE!

TNPTP has shaken their booty to a Sean Paul song.


----------



## mylaiva

TRUE!!!!

TNPTP has purchased music from iTunes


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. (My husband has. I think.)

TNPTP needs to make several phone calls today.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP sent off a couple of e-mails today.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP hasn't left their home today.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going to a birthday party this weekend.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is seriously sleep deprived.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP knows how to cook a turkey


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. (I refuse to touch it.)

TNPTP has already started their holiday shopping.


----------



## charish

false, but my little boy tells me everyday what he wants for christmas.

tnptp loves eggnog


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True!

TNPTP has not took a shower/bath today?


----------



## mylaiva

false

TNPTP shaved today


----------



## lynnda

True

TNPTP is hungry


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is not feeling well.


----------



## charish

true,

tnptp wants to go out and have some fun!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

Tnptp wants a hot pocket.


----------



## ivette

true

tnptp wants to have a sexy bod


----------



## LilDee

true (who doesn't)

tnptp is bored


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes

Tnptp always sleeps with socks on.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp sleeps naked when can


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, always!

Tnptp has had an alcoholic beverage tonight.


----------



## pla4u

true

TNPTP had to much to drink friday night


----------



## charish

true, or somewhat

tnptp is bored.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yeah, kinda.

Tnptp knows which movie the line, "it puts the lotion in the basket," is from.


----------



## charish

false, not a clue

tnptp is watching a movie right now


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. (And that quote is from Silence of the Lambs.)

Tnptp always wears their seat belt.


----------



## mylaiva

True

TNPTP is vegetarian


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes to go fishing.


----------



## LilDee

false

tnptp used to watch the Care Bears


----------



## charish

true

tnptp use to watch or have a hugga bunch dolls


----------



## Aquilah

False...

TNPTP collects Barbies


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP wants to learn a new language.


----------



## LilDee

true (i'd love to learn italian)

tnptp is cleaning clutter this week..


----------



## KimC2005

False.. too lazy

TNPTP starts college in a few weeks.


----------



## Aquilah

False, I'm still in as we speak

TNPTP hates chocolate ice cream


----------



## pla4u

False ..I like lots of ice cream...

TNPTP wants to try hang gliding...


----------



## KathrynNicole

True.

TNPTP slept until noon.


----------



## michko970

False, only 9:30

TNPTP loves buying gadgets


----------



## Aquilah

Nope, just e/s!!!

TNPTP spends WAY too much time on MuT lately *lol* (Or is that all of us?)


----------



## KathrynNicole

OK! You're giving me a complex, Aquilah.




I'm seriously considering going MIA.





TNPTP enjoys making lists.


----------



## KimC2005

True.. I make lots of them.. I try to be organized

TNPTP never goes to bed before midnight


----------



## mylaiva

sad, but true

TNPTP has an older brother


----------



## LilDee

False.. i have a younger one





tnptp grew up in a large family


----------



## mylaiva

false, it's big, but i wouldn't call it large

TNPTP is wearing a skirt


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going to have lunch soon?


----------



## michko970

false.

TNPTP has been to Mexico.


----------



## mylaiva

True. I've been to Cancun!

TNPTP has green eyes


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP has never been out of the US


----------



## mylaiva

False

TNPTP can't swim


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP likes to cook


----------



## LilDee

true, although i'm still learning i don't mind it.. but nobody else can be in the kitchen 





tnptp has cliff-jumped into a lake before


----------



## pla4u

Fals no cliffs where I grew up...would like to somtime though

TNPTP Likes frozen yogert better than ice cream...


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP extra spicy food.


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I don't like anything spicy really

TNPTP likes to write poetry


----------



## michko970

True

TNPTP has moved/will move within 2 months.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP doesn't wear make-up.


----------



## LilDee

haha false

tnptp has an aquarium


----------



## pla4u

false....

TNPTP likes to flash some cleavage to the cute guys....


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I'm not all about showin' everything off, the bf wouldn't really appreciate it either

TNPTP has been married for more than 2 years.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is reading is in the middle of reading a book.


----------



## KimC2005

True

TNPTP hates to read books


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is interested in cars.


----------



## pla4u

true...

TNPTP likes fast food for lunch


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is in a crappy mood.


----------



## KimC2005

Kinda true

TNPTP likes pepperoni pizza


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. I love pizza!

TNPTP placed an order with Sephora moments ago.


----------



## goddess13

False as we don't have Sephora in Australia! *stamps foot on ground*






TNPTP is knitting a scarf at the moment.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP dislikes felines.


----------



## WhitneyF

Absolutely false!

TNPTP has eaten frog’s legs.


----------



## KimC2005

Ewww, False!

TNPTP never wakes up before 11 AM


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp woke up before 7:00 this morning.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is watching the news.


----------



## semantje

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* False.
TNPTP is watching the news.

False
TNPTP is browsing other MU Sites beside MUT


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP hates thunderstorms


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is going out tonight.


----------



## mylaiva

TRUE

TNPTP is wearing pink right now


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP has an Aloe Vera Plant.


----------



## KathrynNicole

False. (I need one.)

TNPTP needs to go grocery shopping.


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP is addicted to Coca-Cola


----------



## mylaiva

False, hate it

TNPTP wears contacts


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP hasn't shaved their legs in at least a week


----------



## pla4u

true ready to again though

TNPTP has mre picturs to hang than they have wall space


----------



## charish

so true

tnptp just had a doughnut knowing they shouldn't had b/c they're dieting.


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP is buying concert tickets today


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is going shopping this weekend.


----------



## fickledpink

True

TNPTP watches Dr Phil daily


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp likes to make their own nachos.


----------



## pla4u

true

TNPTP has hert themself when they sneezed before


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP will workout this weekend!


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has been stung by a bee.


----------



## KathrynNicole

True. (Did a bee recently sting you, Lisa?)

TNPTP is pissed off at their significant other. (GRR!)


----------



## michko970

True!

TNPTP has curly hair.


----------



## pla4u

well yes it is TRUE

TNPTP has 2 children


----------



## KathrynNicole

False.

TNPTP is about to play with his or her makeup.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True! (No, I haven't been stung in awhile, Katie.)

Tnptp is gonna have a 3-way soon.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP will color their hair this month.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Umm...probably false since I had it colored recently.

Tnptp has been caught sniffing their armpits.


----------



## michko970

Umm not that I am aware of.. so false

TNPTP still has a crush on a boy band member.


----------



## KathrynNicole

Thank goodness, Lisa. I was worried about you.




Aww.

True. (Nick Lachey.)

TNPTP loves frozen margaritas.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP has had public lice!


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP has had a bad experiance with an auto mechanic


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True.

TNPTP has not bathe in three days.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ewww....naasty! False! It's been 4. Kidding.

Tnptp had pizza this weekend.


----------



## michko970

False.

TNPTP does a really good fake accent.


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I wish I did though

TNPTP watches more than 4 hours of TV a day


----------



## charish

false, mostly just listen to music.

tnptp just had ravioli


----------



## pla4u

False....wish I did though, just had a handfull of carrots

TNPTP wants to take a trip to Origon


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP will have a passionate erotic weekend!


----------



## michko970

Maybe...

TNPTP loves playing video games.


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has a passport


----------



## KimC2005

False, never been out of the country

TNPTP has been to New York City


----------



## goddess13

Nope.

TNPTP is a fan of true crime books.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp needs a new hair style


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

Tnptp still rides the rides outside of Walmart.


----------



## pla4u

false....sounds like fun though...maybe next visit

TNPTP has lunch by themself durring the work week


----------



## charish

false, i'm always at home with my little ones

tnptp is eating lunch right now.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True! Well, just finishing up.

(LOL Paula! I want pics!!)

Tnptp is going to play my new game, "Memorable Member Quotes."


----------



## pla4u

True

TNPTP Goes to Church almost every Sunday


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm ashamed to say, False. I used to.

Tnptp has had pee squirted on them while changing a baby diaper.


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I' ve been puked on though

TNPTP has short hair.


----------



## Aquilah

False!

TNPTP eats Pringles


----------



## charish

true, love em

tnptp is eating pretzels right now.


----------



## pla4u

nope... False do like them though

tnptp likes wrking in there garden


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False..do not have one

TNPTP is eating pizza for dinner!


----------



## KimC2005

Kinda true.. I ate pizza rolls






TNPTP likes sushi


----------



## pla4u

false

tnptp has am exercise plan


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP sleeps in their contacts


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True (even though their not extended wear..oops) but only if I am really tired.

TNPTP does not wash their makeup off their face before bed?


----------



## goddess13

False, I always wash my face before going to bed.

TNPTP likes fishnet stockings.


----------



## KimC2005

Ew, false

TNPTP doesn't like to wear skirts or dresses


----------



## mylaiva

FALSE!

TNPTP hates to wear thong underwear


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP has had a bird poop on them


----------



## pla4u

true

tnptp has had a baby pee on them


----------



## mabelwan

true...my youngest sister did on me! LOL.

TNPTP likes Cherry color kitchen cabinets.


----------



## KimC2005

True

TNPTP has tan carpet in their house


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP is going out to dinner tonight!


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has purchased a heap of DVDs/CDs over the last week.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp eats peanut butter on apple slices.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS

False

Tnptp is a super genius


----------



## Aquilah

LMAO! I'll be vain and say true! LOL!

TNPTP likes thunderstorms.


----------



## goddess13

Yes for sure!






TNPTP is going out to a bar tonight.


----------



## pla4u

False..

TNPTP Likes really spicy hot food


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP drinks coffee every morning


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP takes birth control pills!


----------



## -Liz-

True!

TNPTP is using MUT power Pink


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP can change a car tyre.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP has a membership at Bally's


----------



## sm91396

So very false.

TNPTP is very confident.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True.

TNPTP likes iced tea.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False. I only drink hot tea.

Tnptp hates cottage cheese.


----------



## pla4u

False ...

tnptp likes to read the last chapter of a book first ...


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has a collection of magazines.


----------



## mylaiva

False

TNPTP has polished nails


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has tried a dog biscuit before


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha! False. I did eat cat food on a dare a long time ago, though.

Tnptp owns a treadmill.


----------



## KimC2005

False.. I need to own one though

TNPTP has more than 50 CDs


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True.

TNPTP will play powerball this week.


----------



## pla4u

false...

tnptp works on saturdays


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp wore green eyeshadow today.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP likes Tulips.


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP likes to watch Animal Planet


----------



## pla4u

true

tnptp likes to watch Mythbusters


----------



## WhitneyF

Hmm, mostly false but every once in a while I get sucked in. lol...

TNPTP has visited http://www.aspca.org before.


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP visits other forums besides MUT


----------



## pla4u

true

heres one of my favorits

http://groups.msn.com/AnniesSignatur..._whatsnew.msnw

TNPTP digd great in high scool archery class


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp has written alot of poems.


----------



## michko970

True

TNPTP wanted a pony.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP watches porn!


----------



## pla4u

false...notreally make my own with my sweetie

YNPTP has a doll collection


----------



## Little_Lisa

Well, I don't collect anymore but I still have alot of my dolls from when I was a kid so I guess, true.

Tnptp collected Garbage Pal Kids.


----------



## goddess13

I wouldn't say collect the, but I did have a few.

TNPTP has more than 130 DVDs.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP Likes getting up early in the AM


----------



## Little_Lisa

False!

Tnptp eats a high fiber diet.


----------



## KimC2005

False..

TNPTP lives in an apartment


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has fainted before.


----------



## pla4u

False...

tnptp likes yogert


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has tried to microwave their pop tarts while leaving the packaging foil on.


----------



## pla4u

false

TNPTP Is a workaholic


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP does not know how to cook.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going to get married within the next 6 months


----------



## KimC2005

True

TNPTP lives near the beach


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP doesn't own any Christian Dior makeup.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has had 3 Nokia mobile phones in the last 8 years.


----------



## Nox

False.

TNPTP

has lived life as a blonde, a redhead, and a brunette.


----------



## SwtValina

False.

TNPTP is in love with someone he/she can't be with


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp can function well on 5 or less hours of sleep.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True, but barely

TNPTP is good at singing!


----------



## goddess13

Hell no!

TNPTP can spend hours on the phone.


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP has tried Mineral Veil before


----------



## ShelbyLynn

TRUE

TNPTP drinks more water than soda!


----------



## goddess13

True. I don't like fizzy drinks.

TNPTP likes herbal teas.


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP wears thong underwear on a regular basis


----------



## pla4u

False...they just pinch me in the wrone places

TNPTP likes to hang out at the local bowling ally


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

tnptp has never smoked.


----------



## pla4u

false ...smoked various things for a loone time...gave them all up years ago though

TNPTP has had there car break down on them on the interstate


----------



## WhitneyF

False...*knocks on wood*

TNPTP has been in a fist fight


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yeah, I was trying to protect myself, though. Generally i'm a lover not a fighter.Tnptp has a big back yard.


----------



## pla4u

False, not really

TNPTP likes to wander through cemitaries reading tombstones


----------



## Little_Lisa

False...not anymore but I used to do that all the time.

Tnptp has had something scary happen to them while in a graveyard.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is painting their toenails today.


----------



## LilDee

not today




no time





tnptp has a prada purse/bag


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has cried within the last 2 days


----------



## SwtValina

True- man problems

TNPTP is going partying this weekend.


----------



## pla4u

true ...but not the wild crazy kind,,(hey Im going on 50)...

TNPTP likes large hoop earings


----------



## Little_Lisa

True!

Tnptp likes to wear bracelets.


----------



## WhitneyF

True....I like to but I don't wear them as much as I do other jewelry.

TNPTP likes Pasta Roni.


----------



## pla4u

true

tnptp has a lucky bra..


----------



## chrgrl

false.

TNPTP has shoplifted.


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP is an only child.


----------



## pla4u

False...3 brothers and a sister, I'm smack dab in the midle

TNPTP goes out to the movies at least once a month


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has seen the movie "Silent Hill"?


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP likes salt &amp; inigar potato chips


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP is looking forward to winter.


----------



## WhitneyF

So true...

TNPTP has at least 5 or more concert t-shirts.


----------



## Nox

False.

TNPTP wears flip flops in winter.


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP went shopping this weekend.


----------



## terrigurl2004

Thats easy, of course!

TNPTP has gotten a speeding ticket in the last month.


----------



## pla4u

False.. I'v been good..(well more elusive)

TNPTP puts gas in there car 2 or more times a week..


----------



## Nox

False.

TNPTP buys mostly organic foods.


----------



## WhitneyF

False...although I'm slowly working towards it

TNPTP has peed in a back alley before.


----------



## SwtValina

Trueee...haha (drunk college memories)

TNPTP worked out today


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True...

TNPTP has had sex today!


----------



## snowp14

True!






the next person to post has resorted to wearing a hat after getting a bad hair cut


----------



## Nox

Does a bandana count? LOL! True!

TNPTP has bumped into someone they know while shopping in an adult novelty store.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True...

TNPTP needs to go grocery shopping since they have no food in the house.


----------



## pla4u

False ...just got that done over the weeked

TNPTP likes black jellybeans


----------



## goddess13

Yes, I love Black Jellybeans (and other black sweets)!

TNPTP has gone duck hunting?


----------



## terrigurl2004

never

TNPTP is in need of a new car


----------



## pla4u

True...my little Toyota has well over 130000 miles on it

TNPTP has both a Dog(s) and Cat(s)


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP uses mouthwash every morning and evening!


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP wants to be Dentist.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP owns a cellphone.


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP has a small CD collection.


----------



## pla4u

False ...my CDs are average size..

TNPTP has talked there way out of a trafic ticket


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP will travel out of the country this year.


----------



## pla4u

False....dont think so

TNPTP tikes all kinds of gadgets


----------



## WhitneyF

I'm on the fence.. I only like gadgets if I can figure them out, which is almost never. But I do like to have the latest stuff. Geez Paula, why do you have to make it so complicated for me?! hahaha...j/k

TNPTP has a cold or feels like they're getting one right now?


----------



## blackmettalic

Not really no.

TNPTP likes reality tv.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has House on DVD


----------



## blackmettalic

No

TNPTP likes rap.


----------



## pla4u

False...some is OK.depends on the learics

TNPTP likes toast and honey


----------



## halzer

False...much prefer marmite on toast instead

TNPTP doesnt shave their legs


----------



## blackmettalic

False (although I don't as much during the winter).






TNPTP is bare down there.


----------



## pla4u

False...do like to trim tings up a bit though

TNPTP has gotten a profeshonal bikini wax ..


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope

Tnptp has shaved or waxed someone else before.


----------



## Sarah84

Nope

TNPTP has a good signing voice


----------



## pla4u

LA le LA dA de

errr FALSE!!!!

TNPTP has changed a flat tire before


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False...

TNPTP sings in the shower.


----------



## goddess13

No

TNPTP is planning to buy a house.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP is cooking Thanksgiving dinner this year.


----------



## charish

false,might help though

tnptp drank way too much alcohol last night.


----------



## terrigurl2004

no - thank goodness!

TNPTP is wearing new earings


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has a new job.


----------



## terrigurl2004

yeah I do!!!






TNPTP is glad she does not work


----------



## charish

true, with everything else i have to deal with would be too much.

tnptp works at night.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kinda

Tnptp got a sunburn this summer.


----------



## terrigurl2004

nope, did not - yay!

TNPTP is going to the gym later today


----------



## charish

nope, too tired

tnptp has her own gym in her home


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp knows sign language. (and the middle finger doesn't count.)


----------



## terrigurl2004

false

TNPTP knows body language


----------



## pla4u

No not really...

TNPTP has been to a fortune teller


----------



## terrigurl2004

nope

TNPTP luvs to have her fortune told


----------



## charish

false, never had it done so i don't know

tnptp can tell people's fortune.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP goes to Church regularly


----------



## charish

false, never anymore though i know i should.

tnptp is a preacher's daughter


----------



## terrigurl2004

definately not

TNPTP had a crush on a preacher as a kid


----------



## charish

uh, no, false

tnptp is married to a preacher


----------



## pla4u

False ...i'm a preachers kid though..

TNPTP knows somone with a false leg


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False...

TNPTP dyes their pubic hair?


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I don't have any to dye.

Tnptp has attempted to braid their pubes.


----------



## terrigurl2004

never done it

TNPTP has braided hair today


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP dreams of being a supermodel.


----------



## pla4u

what! I am a supermodle!

(no not really, like to goof off though)

TNPTP has lost there swimsuit top in a public swiming pool..


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP goes to church.


----------



## pla4u

True

TNPTP has watched mythbusters on TV


----------



## goddess13

No.

TNPTP has cut their foot on a shell at the beach.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP cooks dinner every night.


----------



## pla4u

false we kinda play it by ear,,,

TNPTP has a hangout they go to every Friday nite


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False...

TNPTP uses fabric softner.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, for certain loads.

Tnptp likes chardonnay.


----------



## -Liz-

Yes

TNPTP likes frozen icecubes made of soda (an if u havent, try it! its so fun!)


----------



## WhitneyF

True, but only if they're good and hard, none of those slushy cubes!

TNPTP likes mechanical pencils better than regular pencils.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP writes with their left hand.


----------



## pla4u

false..

Likes to doodle when talking on the phone


----------



## goddess13

Sometimes.

TNPTP has a black car?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True.

TNPTP has high speed internet service.


----------



## pla4u

true...

tnptp spends at least 2 ours a day on the internet


----------



## ShelbyLynn

true.

TNPTP had coffee this morning.


----------



## pla4u

Yep mostly every morning...

TNPTP has to poke there SO in the middle of the night cus they snore


----------



## -Liz-

false, i kick him






TNPTP likes s'mores


----------



## pla4u

true





TNPTP has fallen asleep while searching the internet ...


----------



## Little_Lisa

Almost but not yet.

Tnptp has fallen asleep in the bath tub and woken all pruned up.


----------



## pla4u

nope came close a few times...

TNPTP has changer ther own oil in there car ,or helped there SO change it..


----------



## MacForMe

TRUE!!!

TNPTP has burnt popcorn in their workplace's microwave!


----------



## pla4u

nope ....dont really get to the office much, work out of my car and home

THPTP is going to dress up for Haloween...


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False....

TNPTP is going away for the weekend.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is hosting a dinner party on Saturday night.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP likes to wear skirts and hose


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP is going to eat pizza tonight.


----------



## pla4u

nope...... had steak &amp; gyater tots

TNPTP is going clubing tonite


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP uses bath gel instead of plain soap.


----------



## goddess13

True, I always use Shower Gel.

TNPTP knows how to make their own lipbalm.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.....that would be cool, though.

Tnptp's favorite animal is a monkey.


----------



## pla4u

I Like MONKEYS!!!!




....oh you said animal.... (i like a lot of animals really)

TNPTP likes to sleep in the nude


----------



## flychick767

True, both me and my guy sleep au natural

TNPTP is leaving work early today.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False....don't work.

Tnptp has freckles.


----------



## -Liz-

false

TNPTP has worn fake eyelashes


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP speaks Spanish


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is interested in Art.


----------



## WhitneyF

True

TNPTP cried at their high school graduation.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP has been to beaches on both the east and west coast of the US


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nope, never been to the West coast.





Tnptp has stepped on a peice of glass.


----------



## pla4u

True among other nastythings too..

TNPTP can stand on there head...


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has at least one certified organic food product in their kitchen.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP works 8-4:30 Monday Thru Friday.


----------



## pla4u

false 8:30 to 5:00 m-f

TNPTP has driven an old VW beatle...


----------



## -Liz-

false

TNPTP likes to eat crabcakes on sundays


----------



## WhitneyF

True.... but not just exclusively on Sundays..






TNPTP has never held a frog.


----------



## pla4u

false...have frogs all over my place durring rainy season...if all the snaks didn't eat them we would be over run!

TNPTP likes to go ATV ing


----------



## -Liz-

TRUE

TNPTP calls their s/o a nickname


----------



## pla4u

TRUE!!!

TNPTP has a nickname


----------



## KimC2005

True.. I always get called Kimmy or Kimbo

TNPTP has a bachelor's degree.


----------



## Clouded_Storm

False:

TNPTP knows Java script and is a makeup artist.


----------



## WhitneyF

False

TNPTP has never smoked a cigarette.


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP is under 25


----------



## Blaize

True!

TNPTP hates cats


----------



## pla4u

fals I have 3 cats..

TNPTP likes wood floors better than carpet


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True.

TNPTP has a fire place in their home/apt.


----------



## -Liz-

false but i wish

TNTP likes uv lights


----------



## pla4u

true

TNPTP likes to hang out at the local pool hall


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False...

TNPTP shampoos their cat/dog three times a week.


----------



## pla4u

False,,,brush them from time to time though

TNPTP has a set time they play on the internet


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False...

TNPTP dyes their hair every month.


----------



## goddess13

Nope, my hair colour is all natural.

TNPTP has spotted a few grey hairs.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True..

TNPTP has long finger nails?


----------



## pla4u

false I keep breaking them at work

TNPTP has multiple peircings in there ears


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has designed their own tattoo.


----------



## -Liz-

False (i don't have one)

TNPTP has a peircing in a fun place


----------



## pla4u

False no peircing on me... but I have a lot of FUN PLACES!!!

TNPTP has goten lost at an amusment park


----------



## -Liz-

false

TNPTP has long eyelashes


----------



## xjudyx

true

tnptp has been to the gyno in the past 6 months

..lol


----------



## -Liz-

false

TNPTP has been to the dentist in the past 6 years (you'd b surprised)


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP flosses their teeth every morning and night.


----------



## pla4u

false....just brush brush brush.....

TNPTP wants to remodel there kitchen


----------



## venetiakim

true...

TNPTP hasn't had a facial in along time.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Vvery true!

TNPTP needs to clip their toenails.


----------



## venetiakim

Not true! HAHA!

TNPTP has had a wonderful day! (unlike me!)


----------



## pla4u

it was OK wouldent call it wonderful though...sorry you had a bad day Venetiakim






TNPTP works 6 days a week for an employer


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp owns some essential oils.


----------



## janetsbreeze

true.

TNPTP loves to dance


----------



## pla4u

not really....just dance around the house in my high heels








TNPTP has gotten locked out of there house in there pajamas


----------



## Little_Lisa

false

Tnptp has stolen a neighbor's newspaper.


----------



## pla4u

false

TNPTP has gone on a date with a skirt but no panties


----------



## Shelley

false.

TNPTP has visited Canada


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP wants to visit Canada.


----------



## Clouded_Storm

True

TNPTP wataches Avatar: The Last Airbender on Nickelodeon. (If you can tell by _my_ avatar, I do watch it. )


----------



## janetsbreeze

false. (sorry!)

TNPTP just LOOOOVES rainy days


----------



## pla4u

If Im not driving in it!

TNPTP goes to the Mall every weekend


----------



## janetsbreeze

true. i work in one!

TNPTP is annoyed right now


----------



## pla4u

FALSE

TNPTP has partisipated in a Bannana eating contest


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP has already started x-mas shopping!


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has brown hair with blonde highlights.


----------



## mabelwan

False.

TNPTP likes jewelry.


----------



## janetsbreeze

true.

TNPTP likes penguins


----------



## pla4u

True penguins ar COOL they really know how to CHILL out!

TNPTP likes to go skinny dipping


----------



## janetsbreeze

false. i get self-conscious

TNPTP has had a fight with their SO today

(that would be me




)


----------



## pla4u

false (sorry you had a fight sweetie



)

TNPTP is looking forward to daylight savings time


----------



## janetsbreeze

TRUE! an extra hour!

TNPTP likes to sleep late


----------



## ShelbyLynn

true.

TNPTP is addicted to the internet!


----------



## pla4u

true.....hehe

TNPTP has hitchhiked before


----------



## goddess13

No.

TNPTP likes to wear green shirts.


----------



## pla4u

False dont think I have a green one...

TNPTP wears long thermal underwear when its cold out..


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp ate some kind of fish this weekend.


----------



## pla4u

False...

tnptp sings when showering


----------



## janetsbreeze

false.

TNPTP lines up their bills the same way in their wallet


----------



## pla4u

true...

tnptp uses a check card rather than writing checks


----------



## janetsbreeze

true!

TNPTP wears a watch.


----------



## abesmom

False, they seem to vanish right off my arm every single time I get one






TNPTP is blonde


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP has a tan.


----------



## abesmom

False, I need one though!

TNPTP is hungry


----------



## goddess13

No, I just had something to eat.

TNPTP can drive a manual car.


----------



## pla4u

True! lerned to drive on a "stick"

TNPTP has owned a motorcycle or scooter at one time


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP ate pizza in the last two days.


----------



## Little_Lisa

False, I haven't had it in forever.

Tnptp has seen or plans to see Borat.


----------



## pla4u

False..

TNPTP is ready to have dinner


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP owns MAC makeup


----------



## StrangerNMist

NOT TRUE!

TNPTP doesn't even know what it is!


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP has a book on knitting


----------



## StrangerNMist

False! TNPTP is a nudist! What?! You didn't know?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Just around my house. Tnptp has purposely walked around naked with a neighbor watching through a window.


----------



## pla4u

False...well maybe not on purpose TNPTP has watched a neighbor walk aroung naked through a window


----------



## charish

Oh false, they could have seen me before though. tnptp has walked in on someone on the toilet.


----------



## Little_Lisa

True

Tnptp has run out of toilet paper and had to use the leftover roll thingy. hehe


----------



## pla4u

False can,t say I have used the roll thing

TNPTP records LOST on TV


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yes, true!

Tnptp is lost without Lost.


----------



## pla4u

True i think it a cool show

TNPTP has lived or vacationed on an Island


----------



## StrangerNMist

False! Wishes do come true sometimes though.

TNPTP is so afraid of heights that they had a bowel movement when they reached over 680ft.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP has really used edible underware


----------



## swimchick35

False haha

TNPTP hates tuna fish.


----------



## charish

false, love it

tnptp needs to really shave her legs.


----------



## pla4u

true they do tend to get a bit hairy

TNPTP has an emergency stash of makeup in there car!


----------



## Shelley

False

TNPTP likes winter


----------



## charish

true, but only until christmas.

tnptp is not a morning person


----------



## pla4u

True...takes me a while to get going..

TNPTP likes to stay up late


----------



## charish

true,i sleep better.

tnptp has walked out of a public bathroom w/ t.p. stuck on their shoe.


----------



## StrangerNMist

False. But my aunt had toilet paper still stuck to her butt when exiting a restroom. It was actually poking out through the top of her jeans!

TNPTP Has had a serious case of Athlete's foot in the past six months, and they scratched so hard that they almost gave themselves an infection.


----------



## pla4u

false,,

TNPTP eats a good breakfast


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP travelled out of town for Thanxsgiving.


----------



## StrangerNMist

True. But not true anymore.

TNPTP enjoys eating raw cookie dough more than eating an actual, finshed cookie.


----------



## pla4u

tough one like both...

FALSE

tnptp uses false eyelashes regularly


----------



## StrangerNMist

True and False. I do wear them sometimes, but I get aggarvated and throw them away.

TNPTP has recently broke wind within the past 6-10 hours.


----------



## pla4u

true...shhhhhh dont tell everyone

TNPTP was flirting with somome other than ther SO this week


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP has dyed their pubic hair.


----------



## StrangerNMist

Naw. I pretty much leave that part alone as far as haircolor goes.

TNPTP Has been recently been caught picking their nose and flicking their boogers at various strangers.


----------



## pla4u

FALS noone knows it me...haha

TNPTP has at least 1 wet dreem a week


----------



## Gvieve

Uhhh pretty much yeah but...

TNPTP just wakes her husband up and...well you know


----------



## pla4u

false (my wife) I wish it were so easy

TNPTP sleeps on top of the covers


----------



## Gvieve

Nope, always under a sheet only.

TNPTP has major porn stash hidden and mislabeled


----------



## pla4u

Nope...I just look at Littl Lisa's posts thats enough porn for me!

TNPTP uses a laptop insted of a desktop PC


----------



## Gvieve

Yep.

TNPTP is wearing shorts


----------



## pla4u

false when I show off my legs I like to wear skirts hehe






TNPTP plays on the internet more than they watch TV


----------



## StrangerNMist

Hell yes! I can't stand watching it anymore, there's more interesting things on the television!

TNPTP owns at least ONE pair of patent leather 5-6 inch heels.


----------



## pla4u

sigh I wish...

TNPTP has a french maid outfit..


----------



## Gvieve

False

TNPTP sleeps in the buff


----------



## pla4u

false well sometimes

tnptp likes playing in the snow


----------



## StrangerNMist

True and False. I like looking at it, but I don't necessarily like playing in it. I can't stand to drive in it either - it drives me insane!

TNPTP Has an additcion to frappucinos.


----------



## Gvieve

False.

TNPTP snores with their mouth opened and closed


----------



## speerrituall1

False, that was the dog!

TNPTP farted.


----------



## pla4u

True how did you know from way over there????

TNPTP would like to help me try on and pick out some lingere'


----------



## Gvieve

True

TNPTP is a shopaholic


----------



## charish

false, but would be if i could

tnptp just had or went to a b-day party for someone


----------



## Kathy

True - my stepdaughter turned 15

TNPTP likes to watch Medium, which is coming on in 5 minutes here.


----------



## pla4u

false havent really watchet it...should check it out somtime

TNPTP has a special nighty for when shes "In The Mood"


----------



## StrangerNMist

False. Nightgowns are just another barrier. It's better to just get naked! LOL!

TNPTP has major laser breath in the morning!


----------



## pla4u

err true.....

TNPTP wakes up cheerfull in the AM


----------



## Kathy

False

TNPTP has never been in love


----------



## pla4u

FALSE have had a few LOVES I have been in LOVE with my wife for 25 years!

TNPTP has had a dream recently about a past LOVE


----------



## Kathy

False - I haven't remembered any dreams in awhile.

TNPTP loves to walk around their living room naked with the shades open.


----------



## Aquilah

False

TNPTP likes to laugh at others' misfortunes...


----------



## charish

oh so false

tnptp has a dog


----------



## goddess13

True.

TNPTP has been to the Zoo in the last 6 months.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has been skiing before


----------



## pla4u

Only Water Skiing....and thats been a number of years...

TNPTP has been to a party that served a novlty sex oriented cake


----------



## cdwdnw

True - it was for my significant other...a woman's torso complete with cherry nips and scruffy muff LOL

TNPTP is going on vacation in January...


----------



## pla4u

sigh...nope I wish I could sure use one..

TNPTP has has participated in nude sunbathing at a nude beach


----------



## charish

ah, man, false, but maybe if i wasn't so insecure i might.

tnptp could use a really good body massage.


----------



## pla4u

TRUE! After moving all that furniture into my Sons house I ach all over,,

TNPTP like to give ther SO fullllll body massages


----------



## Kathy

True...sometimes. Hee hee, if he's a good boy.

TNPTP had a boring New Years Eve this year.


----------



## pla4u

false nothing fun though...

TNPTP spends an hour or more a day on MUT


----------



## sushi-gal

True. I'm slow to read and type.

TNPTP drinks coffee at Starbucks at least once a week.


----------



## MacForMe

nah- I hate starbucks. it tastes burnt..

TNPTP: Has an addiction to pasta..


----------



## Kathy

False: I like it, but it's not an addiction

TNPTP: Has had an argument with their SO regarding how much time they spend on mut?


----------



## Sonia_K

False...I'm on at work

TNPTP: Sings in the Shower


----------



## AnnaBelle

True.

TNPTP is watching Lifetime.


----------



## stolenbaby

False

TNPTP has children


----------



## AnnaBelle

False. Unless you count my dog!

TNPTP loves chocolate mint chip ice cream.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I haven't had it in many years since I gave up chocolate.




But back in the day it was my absolute fave!

TNPTP has spilled hot coffee on themselves while driving.


----------



## AnnaBelle

So true. It burns like hell too!

TNPTP has over 20 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Shelley

False. I own 10 pairs.

TNPTP likes to drink Pepsi.


----------



## charish

true, i live it

tnptp went to a birthday party today


----------



## AnnaBelle

False.

TNPTP is going to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP is buying makeup tomorrow.


----------



## stolenbaby

False

TNPTP has tried Bliss Shock Therapy


----------



## pla4u

false

tnptp like to watch entertainment tonite


----------



## FeverDream

false

tnptp is addicted to reality shows


----------



## Little_Lisa

False.

Tnptp prefers crunchy granola bars over the chewy kind.


----------



## pla4u

false...

TNPTP gets all grouchy if the are not on the internet for a day


----------



## AnnaBelle

True.

TNPTP watches CourtTV.


----------



## Sonia_K

False.

TNPTP wears contact lens.


----------



## AnnaBelle

True.

TNPTP is wearing pink nail polish.


----------



## Little_Lisa

On my toe nails so, true.

TNPTP is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## Sarah84

false

TNPTP isnt wearing makeup


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehe...true.

Tnptp never leaves the house w/o makeup.


----------



## Sonia_K

Fasle...I usually put it on in the car






TNPTP is afraid of spiders.


----------



## AnnaBelle

True.

TNPTP is really bored right now.


----------



## charish

true

tnptp needs to go shopping


----------



## pla4u

true just did but thers allways somthing else to get!

TNPTP just got some new underware


----------



## charish

false, but i need some.

tnptp needs a girls/guys night out.


----------



## Sirvinya

True!

tnptp has been to the cinema in the last week


----------



## cynpat2000

*False*

*TNPTP is afraid of heights.*


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has been caught picking their nose at a traffic light.


----------



## charish

false, but have caught someone else.

tnptp, has cut the cheese in class before .


----------



## Little_Lisa

True dat!

Tnptp has given or received a wet willy.


----------



## charish

true both

tnptp has had someone tell them to smell there finger b/c it smelled like fircracker. really they stuck there finger up there butt.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif true bothtnptp has had someone tell them to smell there finger b/c it smelled like fircracker. really they stuck there finger up there butt.

LMAO! They didn't tell me it smelled like firecracker just, "Smell my finger!" Yes, I fell for it and yes it smelled like ass!
TNPTP has used "pull my finger" prior to farting.


----------



## charish

true, funny

tnptp has licked there snot in the cold whether accident or not


----------



## Kathy

True-when I was like....5 lol

TNPTP has not taken a shower yet today


----------



## pla4u

sigh true....been on the roar since 6AM...

TNPTP has the day off work tomorow...(MLK Day)


----------



## PaperFlowers

True.

TNPTP needs a manicure.


----------



## pla4u

true..

TNPTP, likes to watch Smallville on TV


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

Tnptp has never changed a poopy diaper.


----------



## charish

oh, so false just did actually a little while ago.

tnptp has sharted before(thinking you have to fart , but instead ..)


----------



## Kathy

Uhh..true. But only a little tiny bit. LMAO!!

TNPTP has never met another muter face to face


----------



## charish

sad, but true

tnptp is hungry.


----------



## FeverDream

False. I'm very thirsty though!

TNPTP is also having trouble falling asleep =/.


----------



## charish

false, no probem

tnptp just got done working out. whew


----------



## krazykid90

False, I just woke up

TNPTP is afraid of spiders


----------



## charish

true, but it's not bad

tnptp just got back from somewhere


----------



## cynpat2000

true.

TNPTP has a pet cat


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp is going to shave her/his head


----------



## Little_Lisa

False

TNPTP has two heads.


----------



## pla4u

well yea....

TNPTP likes Scary Movies...


----------



## lollipop

true

tnptp is* scary*!!!


----------



## cynpat2000

Without makeup- TRUE








TNPTP loves to watch American Idol


----------



## Shelley

Yes!

TNPTP loves winter


----------



## stolenbaby

False!

TNPTP is pregnant


----------



## pla4u

false...at least I dont think so....beter get one of those home tests....

TNPTP knows how to check there oil in the car and fill up the windshield washer bottle


----------



## jessiej78

Yes, thank God!

TNPTP has annoying in-laws


----------



## charish

false, not really anyways, thank god.

tnptp got a good workout this morning


----------



## Sarah84

false

TNPTP is feeling hungry right now


----------



## la_moni

false, i just ate.

TNPTP loves veggies


----------



## Gvieve

True

TNPTP is ambidextrous


----------



## newyorlatin

False

TNPTP loves working for a living


----------



## LovinPigments

true

TNPTP listens to jazz music


----------



## charish

false

tnptp should be working out , but is too tired


----------



## LovinPigments

false

TNPTP has bought too much BARBIE LOVES MAC this week


----------



## SkinCareFreak

Nope. Have no money to overspend with






TNPTP know's who my love, Constantine Maroulis is


----------



## Kathy

That would be true.

TNPTP is over 5'5".


----------



## charish

false

tnptp wish her legs were longer


----------



## Kathy

LOL...False.

TNPTP wishes her legs were thinner. ;-)


----------



## FeverDream

True!

TNPTP wants to do some shopping over the weekend


----------



## charish

true, would love to.

tnptp needs to do something w/their hair


----------



## Kathy

True...if my stylist ever comes back from maternity leave! I miss her.

TNPTP has artificial nails


----------



## StrangerNMist

I did at one time, but then I had them taken off - it was the most painful day of my life! Yeouch!

TNPTP has dislodged a wedgie in public.


----------



## LovinPigments

hahahaha true but very discreet

TNPTP is going to wear high heels and a skirt today.


----------



## lollipop

false

tnptp has got the flue


----------



## katana

False! (but the Dh does)

TNPTP - Is a proud mommy!


----------



## LovinPigments

true true true ture!!!!

TNPTP has a pink cell phone.


----------



## natalierb

False

TNPTP spends way too much money on unnecessary things


----------



## katana

TRUE -OMG Yes! I did it again today! Take away my cards!

TNPTP- Is having a really bad day


----------



## natalierb

False (thank goodness)

TNPTP has been to VEGAS


----------



## FeverDream

False =/

TNPTP loves the sound of rain


----------



## natalierb

False (I love sunny weather!)

TNPTP loves to eat chocolate!


----------



## LovinPigments

false

TNPTP can do a handstand.


----------



## natalierb

False

TNPTP has a bachelor's degree


----------



## FeverDream

False (not yet!)

TNPTP bought a car in the last year


----------



## LovinPigments

False..

TNPTP has been shocked by lightning.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP has a cat


----------



## LovinPigments

false..

TNPTP owns a gucci purse?


----------



## natalierb

False






TNPTP is an only child


----------



## LovinPigments

true!!!!

TNPTP has his/her own business cards.


----------



## natalierb

True!

TNPTP lives near the beach


----------



## LovinPigments

hmmmm sorta true....im only 20 mins away





TNPTP has a fear of heights.


----------



## natalierb

False

TNPTP has been on a cruise ship


----------



## *~Deena~*

False

TNPTP has a cat


----------



## LovinPigments

false..

TNPTP is a MUA.


----------



## Gvieve

True

TNPTP is a secret spy from the former KGB


----------



## hs769

False..

TNPTP is a trekkie.


----------



## LovinPigments

false

TNPTP has more than 30 makeup brushes?


----------



## hs769

False..

TNPTP

Likes the Clinque Brand


----------



## natalierb

False

TNPTP has had 2 or more speeding tickets


----------



## hs769

Umm assuming you 2 or more ever then TRUE

TNPTP

Likes Romantic Comedies


----------



## LovinPigments

true

TNPTP likes to take walks on the beach.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

True

TNPTP has had botox!


----------



## Sirvinya

Nope

TNPTP has won on the lottery


----------



## yourleoqueen

Nope

TNPTP has moved cross country alone.


----------



## pla4u

False...

tnptp has been in a car accedent hundreds of miles from home


----------



## Sirvinya

No

TNPTP is eating chocolate


----------



## yourleoqueen

No

TNPTP went to Church (religious gathering of your choice) this morning


----------



## LovinPigments

false

TNPTP loves to sit on the couch and eat ice cream alllll day


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP loves to eat liver and onions


----------



## yourleoqueen

False

TNPTP is married


----------



## pla4u

true...been married for over 22 years.






TNPTP tries new hairstyle every month


----------



## magosienne

false

TNPTP loves sci fi movies.


----------



## yourleoqueen

True

TNPTP thinks Chris Sarandon in 'Fright Night' was the sexiest vampire EVER!


----------



## magosienne

True

TNPTP thinks interview with a vampire is a crappy movie compared to Anne Rice's book.


----------



## LovinPigments

true...i guess

TNPTP comes on MUT atleast 4 times a day.


----------



## magosienne

true ...most of the days

TNPTP has a huge wishlist of makeup products (or is it just me? lol )


----------



## LovinPigments

TRUE TRUE TRUE!!!!!!

TNPTP has more than 50 eyeshadows?


----------



## dcole710

false...but close to it!

TNPTP has never purchased anything from MAC


----------



## goddess13

False

TNPTP works on the weekends.


----------



## PerfectMistake

Technically, yes, being a mother is a job!!

TNPTP has their birthday in November.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

False. TNPTP loves MAC.


----------



## dcole710

true...i guess

TNPTP went to school today


----------



## charish

false, but i took my little boy to preschool,

tnptp just got back from out of town.


----------



## dcole710

false.

TNPTP smokes cigarettes


----------



## charish

false

tnptp needs to clean house


----------



## dcole710

true on so many levels lol

TNPTP likes margaritas!


----------



## Ronnie

So very true!






TNPTP: Has spent too much money on makeup this year already.


----------



## charish

false, not enough

tnptp likes cherries


----------



## Gvieve

Oh my gosh YES!!!! My favorite fruit!

TNPTP is thinking about going on a diet soon


----------



## magosienne

true...though since i'm eating more healthy it seems to be like a diet lol

TNPTP has a lot of music on her computer


----------



## pinksugar

TRUE!

TNPTP is going overseas soon!


----------



## LovinPigments

false..

TNPTP drinks beer reguarly.


----------



## dcole710

true sadly, but only once a week on thursdays! lol

TNPTP owns a wig


----------



## magosienne

false !

TNPTP needs to clean her messy room


----------



## pinksugar

haha, TRUE!

TNPTP is wearing something pink


----------



## LovinPigments

true!! most days i do

TNPTP lives in the U.S.?


----------



## dcole710

true

TNPTP is wearing a bra


----------



## LovinPigments

true!

TNPTP watches Americas Next Top Model religiously.


----------



## yourleoqueen

FALSE!

TNPTP already has 800 posts LOL


----------



## LovinPigments

True...this one will be 1000!!!!

TNPTP has a son who is older than 2 yrs old?


----------



## charish

true

tnptp rides a bicycle instead of a car


----------



## FeverDream

false

tnptp has been voting for sanjaya on american idol!


----------



## yourleoqueen

False

TNPTP watches Passions


----------



## charish

False, but i use to love it.

tnptp loves days of our lives


----------



## lovesboxers

false...

TNPTP loves LOST


----------



## LovinPigments

false....

TNPTP has a dog?


----------



## charish

false, gave him away

tnptp has a pet farret


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is a Johnny Cash fan.


----------



## katana

True






TNPTP is dying her hair this week!


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has stinky feet


----------



## Shelley

No.

TNPTP likes to eat strawberries.


----------



## charish

true, i love them

tnptp is drinking some wine


----------



## sassychix

not true, bt i do love my wine





tnptp really has a secret fetish for feet..


----------



## cotton_candy

haha no!

tnptp just had a haircut!


----------



## charish

false, but need one

tnptp needs a pedicure


----------



## yourleoqueen

True, my feet look like I been kickin flour (LOL)

TNPT got stood up tonight


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is looking for a new hair style


----------



## yourleoqueen

False

TNPTP is going to church tomorrow


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is a member of YouTube?


----------



## kaylin_marie

True!

TNPTP is wearing their Pjs!!


----------



## cotton_candy

Very true





TNPTP is hungry! (or maybe I am haha)


----------



## charish

false, i just ate.

tnptp is in her bathething suit.


----------



## yourleoqueen

True

TNPTP Skipped breakfast


----------



## cotton_candy

nope! cant skip that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP is watching some tv series


----------



## yourleoqueen

False (I'm watching Sponge Bob LOL)

TNPTP Has a MySpace page


----------



## cotton_candy

TRUE!






TNPTP is a makeup junkie!


----------



## kaylin_marie

True True True

TNPTP is feeling frisky


----------



## yourleoqueen

False

TNPTP got some last night. LOL


----------



## charish

false, but i tried lol

tnptp needs some money


----------



## dcole710

True!!!!

TNPTP owns a dog


----------



## charish

false, i gave him away





tnptp is drinking coffee


----------



## dcole710

false, don't really care for the stuff

tnptp has hair extensions/a weave


----------



## charish

false, but i've always wanted to try

tnptp is hot


----------



## dcole710

true!!

tnptp lives near an ocean or lake


----------



## Lissaboo

False! Nearest body of water is a creek 3 blocks down lol

TNPTP has a thong on


----------



## glamadelic

false

tnptp is wearing lipgloss instead of lipstick!


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP has been a member of MUT for less than 6 months.


----------



## RachaelMarie

True

TNPTP played hooky from work today


----------



## pinksugar

false (But I'd have been tempted if i was rostered on!)

TNPTP has a job that you need a uniform for!


----------



## charish

false

tnptp loves chic flicks


----------



## glamadelic

true! tnptp loves johnny depp


----------



## charish

hm, i guess kinda true, as for an actor anyways

tnptp is going to the bank today


----------



## SherryAnn

False! I don't have anything to deposit, sadly.

TNPTP should be up doing something else but has his/her butt glued to the chair in front of MuT!


----------



## charish

true, wow how did you know

tnptp needs to workout today


----------



## sassychix

TRUE!

Tnptp hasnt done her laundry yet


----------



## charish

false, well half and half, it never ends

tnptp might be going out this weekend.


----------



## Shelley

True

tnptp is tired today.


----------



## hs769

true..

tnptp has mascara colors other than black


----------



## charish

false

tnptp just got some new mu today.


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP has a sunburn.


----------



## dcole710

false.

TNPTP loves the color pink


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP likes MAC cosmetics.


----------



## kaylin_marie

Very Very TRUE (trying to get a job there)

TNPTP Likes spicy slim jims!!


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP likes to buy shoes.


----------



## pinksugar

TRUE! Imelda marcos is my middle name!

TNPTP snuck out of bed once as a teenager


----------



## charish

true

tnptp is on the rag again(eww)


----------



## Shelley

False

tnptp ate a hamburger today.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp is going to school w/ there child today.


----------



## sassychix

false

Tnptp hasnt had her nails trimmed yet


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP is cleaning their house/apartment today.


----------



## Sonia_K

False.

TNPTP loves taking walks in the park.


----------



## dcole710

false. TNPTP likes to cook


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP likes wasps.


----------



## yourleoqueen

False

TNPTP went out to dinner tonight


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP likes gardening.


----------



## yourleoqueen

False

TNPTP owns an album, the vinyl kind. LOL


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP ate an orange today.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going to a party tomorrow night.


----------



## KatJ

False

TNPTP can crochet


----------



## dcole710

true. tnptp owns more than 100 dvds


----------



## LisaBoliaris

Falso

tnptp just ate dinner


----------



## KatJ

false

tnptp has a huge secret


----------



## dcole710

true!!

tnptp drinks 8 glasses of water a day


----------



## Shelley

True

TNPTP didn't eat breakfast this morning


----------



## dcole710

true :-(

tnptp wore a red shirt today


----------



## Shelley

False

TNPTP shopped at Walmart today


----------



## Killah Kitty

Lol true

TNPTP is going on a vacation soon


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP recently purchased some skincare products.


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP is watching the hockey game tonight between the Ducks and Senators.

(The Senators are going to win!)


----------



## dcole710

the what and the who??






False

tnptp has had their heart broken


----------



## Shelley

true

tnptp bought makeup today


----------



## clwkerric

false.

TNPTP has taken a shower today.


----------



## Shelley

True

TNPTP ate ice cream today


----------



## clwkerric

False

TNPTP pleasured themselves today.


----------



## Shelley

False

TNPTP ate pizza today


----------



## clwkerric

False.

TNPTP Got paid today.


----------



## Shelley

False

TNPTP bought some new clothes


----------



## clwkerric

False






TNPTP Ate Breakfast.


----------



## Shelley

True

TNPTP is heading to the beach tomorrow


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is still in school.


----------



## pinksugar

Hmm, false.. I'm at uni. Is that school? when I think school I think highschool, LOL.

TNPTP is not wearing socks today


----------



## clwkerric

True

TNPTP is going shopping today.


----------



## pinksugar

false.

TNPTP has raunchy lacy undies in their underwear drawer!


----------



## babyangel

True lol (in sexy red and black)

TNPTP can't wait to go dancing Friday.


----------



## reunitej21

False. Where I am, Friday is just like any other day of the week, lol

TNPTP ate at Red Lobster's today.


----------



## KimC2005

False

TNPTP is going to the beach this weekend.


----------



## pinksugar

FALSE.

It's super cold and rainy where I am





TNPTP prefers hanging clothes to folding clothes


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP plans on sleeping in tomorrow


----------



## goddess13

True





TNPTP is going to clean their house tomorrow.


----------



## Shelley

True

TNPTP is going to buy flowers today


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP purchased their first liquid eyeliner in the last week.


----------



## pla4u

False

TNPTP will not leave the house without applying lipgloss


----------



## Shelley

True






TNPTP ate chocolate today.


----------



## beautydiva

false

TNPTP use MAC studio fix


----------



## Curiosity

False

TNTP has worn false eyelashes.


----------



## beautydiva

yes

TNTP is using computer now (lolz )


----------



## Shelley

True, lol.

TNPTP exercised today


----------



## Sreyomac

false

tnptp will blush before the foundation..... my mom does this!LOL


----------



## Caz

false

TNPTP has finished the latest harry potter book


----------



## SqueeKee

TNPTP is happy in the pants.


----------



## Diamond~D

False...

TNTP is wearing long pants today!!


----------



## Solimar

True.

TNPTP has a pink razr cellphone.


----------



## Juliap

False

TNpTP has long hair


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP owns a car,


----------



## jessiej78

True.

TNPTP likes to wear red lipstick.


----------



## charish

false, i'm more into neutrals or cranberry like ones

tnptp is eating popcorn


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is cooking dinner for their partner.


----------



## monniej

false.

tnptp would love to get laser hair removal.


----------



## jessiej78

TRUE!!!

tnptp loves their job!


----------



## Ashleyy

False. dont have one.

tnptp has mascara on.


----------



## -Liz-

true

TNTP likes the color red


----------



## beautydiva

false

tnptp like to watch big brother


----------



## goddess13

No.

TNPTP is training to be a make-up artist.


----------



## jessiej78

No.

TNPTP likes to play video games.


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP hates summer.


----------



## beautydiva

ummmmm (just mobile games)

tnptp goes to gym


----------



## -Liz-

uhh no lol but i should

tntp has nailpolish on


----------



## mark_c

I hope not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP is Irish!


----------



## jessiej78

Maybe a _little_ bit!

TNPTP speaks more than one language.


----------



## mark_c

Yes, 2, and a bit of 3 languages...

TNPTP has a french accent...


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is looking for a new car.


----------



## mark_c

Not really...

TNPTP is younger than 15...


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going shopping today.


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP has started Christmas shopping


----------



## beautydiva

no

tnptp is gonna cook rice tomorrow


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP bought new shoes.


----------



## monniej

true, just not today

tnptp bites his/her finger nails


----------



## jessiej78

False.

tnptp loves kids


----------



## charish

true, especially mine lol.

tnptp is eating a pb &amp; j. sandwich.


----------



## goddess13

False.

TNPTP is going to work today.


----------



## charish

false

tnptp has an anniversary today


----------



## nyaa

false - It's in August!

TNPTP has brown eyebrows.


----------



## jessiej78

true

TNPTP is a fan of Tori Amos


----------



## beautydiva

false

tnptp has caramel highlights


----------



## greeneyedangel

False

TNPTP had sex within the last 24 hours


----------



## Evil Maldini

False

TNPTP has a head


----------



## beautydiva

hhaha very true

tnptp is from usa


----------



## charish

true

tnptp has sore boobs


----------



## beautydiva

hahaha ,.nah .false

tntp goes to gym


----------



## -Liz-

false, but should

TNPTN is at home


----------



## beautydiva

true

tnptp is going to work tomorrow


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP didn't eat breakfast this morning.


----------



## newyorlatin

True

(but that's cause I just woke up @ 6pm)

TNPTP worked out today


----------



## MandiMoore87

False.

TNPTP is smoking.


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP is drinking liquor.


----------



## MandiMoore87

False.

TNPTP is a brunette.


----------



## Kathy

False

TNPTP has lived in more than one state or province.


----------



## LilRayofSun

True

TNPTP has a bad habit of interrupting others


----------



## MandiMoore87

False.

TNPTP swears a lot.


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP likes purple eyeshadow.


----------



## oneewiishx0

True

TNPTP

has used a honey mask


----------



## charlottey

False

TNPTP has to go to work this morning?


----------



## Phillygirl

Originally Posted by *charlottey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif False
TNPTP has to go to work this morning?

falseTNPTP was drunk last night.


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP slept in this morning.


----------



## katana

True.

TNPTP Has made a New year resolution to excercise more


----------



## greeneyedangel

False.

TNPTP is a vegetarian


----------



## KittyKahBoom

False. I'm a fishatarian.

TNPTP has a passport.


----------



## Lonelle

Totally.

TNPTP wishes they had their best friend's hair...


----------



## Sirvinya

False

TNPTP is eating ice cream


----------



## ssf

False (not tonite anyway).

TNPTP loves to exercise.


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP loves winter.


----------



## yourleoqueen

True. Even though Idon't tolerate cold nearly as well as I used to.

TNPTP loves the games forum.


----------



## charish

oh so true

tnptp loves florida


----------



## ceri2

ooh.. yes!

TNPTP is in love


----------



## love2482

Very true!

TNPTP has less than 200 posts


----------



## spef29

True! Way, way less!

TNPTP Wishes they were Harry Potter


----------



## jessiej78

False

TNPTP has blue eyes


----------



## Dragonfly

Nope - I have light golden brown eyes

TNPTP goes to school


----------



## Darla

Nope, been there done that got all the t-shirts

TNPTP will have more than 2 pierces (and they gotta name them)


----------



## msmack

yes I do... tongue webbing &amp; nipples &amp; several in ears.... (amongst others)

TNPTP...

Loves cats!


----------



## Darla

Yes we got a cat named Jazz

TNPTP comes from Europe


----------



## Dragonfly

Indirectly - my g g g g grandparents came from Ireland, Scotland and England.

TNTPT's favourite food is chocolate


----------



## Karren

You got that right, Carolyn!!!!

TNPTP is having a great Monday!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I've had better days but I'll give it to you Karren. Just this once. LOL!!!!!

TNPTP loves purple eyeshadow.


----------



## charish

true

tnptp had a wonderful mother's day.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

False....we were staying with my parents, while vsiting the family in Vegas, and I got jipped out of my usual relaxing breakfast in bed and be pampered day I usually get!

I have an IOU to cash in!

TNPTP is a NATURAL blonde!


----------



## Krystal

False

TNPTP has a garden


----------



## BasementCat

False!

(balcony only)

TNPTP can't wait for the LOST finale!


----------



## Karren

WRONG.... Never ever watched Lost....

TNPTP lives by the ocean......


----------



## Darla

ERRR does 2 hrs away count? i didn't think so. ok NO

TNPTP owns a minivan!


----------



## Krystal

False

TNPTP own a canoe.


----------



## McRubel

I wish!!!! But where would I store it? Not in my 1 bedroom apartment!!





TNPTP has been to Kentucky (gotta represent my KY peeps)


----------



## magneticheart

False.

TNPTP has green eyes...


----------



## BasementCat

True!

TNPTP is allergic to strawberries..


----------



## katana

False! I &lt;3 Strawberries!

TNPTP is celebrating a birthday this week


----------



## newyorlatin

False

TNPTP is going on vacation next month.


----------



## magneticheart

False. Unfortunatley lol

TNPTP is taller than 5 foot 5 inches (1.65m)


----------



## typicalblonde

true.....5 foot 6

TNPTP has highlights


----------



## magneticheart

False. I die all my hair.

TNPTP has more than 2 siblings...


----------



## jessiej78

False

TNPTP loves loud parties


----------



## ShelbyLynn

False

TNPTP loves to cook


----------



## cheller

False. i hate cooking. i suck so hard at it. seriously its depressing for me cook. :]

TNPTP has a thong on.


----------



## charish

false, i'm not wearing panties. ha ha

tnptp just had there hair colored


----------



## lyns0805

True. I have just lightened my hair!

tnptp has a tatoo on there butt!


----------



## magneticheart

False! haha!

TNPTP has naturally curly hair...


----------



## Bridge

False -my hair is bone straight.

TNPTP would rather be dirt poor and unknown than super fat and famous.


----------



## magneticheart

True-It's not the fat thing that would bother me but I don't think I'd like being famous at all.

TNPTP is wearing nail varnish...


----------



## Krystal

True.

TNPTP is on vacation.


----------



## magneticheart

False, I just got back.

TNPTP is sitting at a desk.


----------



## laurafaye

False, in bed on laptop.

TNPTP is craving a cigarette.


----------



## lapuce

False , I don't smoke

TNPTP is tired and wants to go to bed


----------



## magneticheart

False, I haven't done much to tire me out today. Unless sitting watching TV counts






TNPTP is wearing a watch.


----------



## laurafaye

False, I had the most gorgeous Oasis watch but it broke





TNPTP is looking forward to something.


----------



## magneticheart

False, since my holiday ended I have nothing to look forward too





TNPTP hasn't left the house today...


----------



## laurafaye

False, went to the shop!

TNPTP is in a long term relationship.


----------



## Johnnie

True!

TNPTP has more then 3 children.


----------



## magneticheart

False, I don't have any.

TNPTP has their hair tied back...


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP likes ice cream.


----------



## magneticheart

False, I hate ice cream. Gahh, makes me shiver just thinking about it.

TNPTP has an allergy.


----------



## pink.princess

False. Unless it's something I don't like. hehe

TNPTP has a pedicure.


----------



## aney

False! But I do need one.

TNPTP has waist length hairÂ¨!


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP bought makeup today.


----------



## magneticheart

False, I wish






TNPTP is listening to music.


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP was drunk last night.


----------



## magneticheart

False, I don't drink.

TNPTP went to bed late last night.


----------



## purpleRain

A little bit hehe

TNPTP often uses a straightner


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP is feeling happy today.


----------



## hs769

Hmm True I guess.. but what really is happiness.





TNPTP Will dress up for Halloween


----------



## Shelley

False.

TNPTP has started Christmas shopping.


----------



## Darla

yes haven't you?

TNPTP has a secret fear that few of her friends or family really know.


----------



## Johnnie

No, everyone knows what I fear.

TNPTP has swam with dolphins.


----------



## Panda816

False

TNPTP loves sushi


----------



## Johnnie

No, I don't love it but I've tried it





TNPTP would love to have magic powers


----------



## laurafaye

Very true!

TNPTP brushes their teeth 3 times a day.


----------



## magneticheart

False, I brush mine twice.

TNPTP had less than 6 hours sleep last night.


----------



## Brigitte031

False! I slept 10 hrs yaaay!

TNPTP has a secret crush.


----------



## purpleRain

true. It's someone at work. My own little secret crush but he recently got himself a new job at another company, I won't be seeing him around anymore booooo

TNPTP doesn't like the Mondays, start of a new week.


----------



## ticki

true!

TNPTP is glad to see 2008 gone gone gone!


----------



## Darla

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif true!
TNPTP is glad to see 2008 gone gone gone!

False no 2008 was great! its 2009 that has been horrible so far


TNPTP frequently looses things around the house


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP likes winter.


----------



## Brigitte031

False; it's too dreary. If it weren't for Christmas I'd say do away with this season!! Awww but winter attire is my fave. So torn!

TNPTP has participated it Dare To Be before!


----------



## esha

False.

TNPTP has swallowed gum on purpose


----------



## Dark Ninfa

False

TNPTP has travelled in plane


----------



## purpleRain

Yes, two times and I am not liking it but gets you to far places huh






TNPTP is feeling tired


----------



## laurafaye

True, very tired!

TNPTP owns a designer handbag.


----------



## HairEgo

This is correct....

TNPTP Drives like a grandma...


----------



## Johnnie

False

TNPTP owns a Blackberry Curve


----------



## HairEgo

True

TNPTP Wears their sunglasses at night....


----------



## esha

False

TNPTP has a valentine


----------



## HairEgo

False!





TNPTP likes the colour purple..


----------



## Johnnie

True

TNPTP has a dog


----------



## esha

False

TNPTP does yoga


----------



## HairEgo

False...

TNPTP secretly wishes he/she were famous...


----------



## Johnnie

False

TNPTP has their pilots license


----------



## HairEgo

Definetly False!

TNPTP has more then 1 pet...


----------



## laurafaye

False, I have one dog.

TNPTP can't walk in heels.


----------



## HairEgo

Definetly False! I can rock me some 4 inch stiletto's!

TNPTP has a tattoo...


----------



## esha

False, too permanent for me.

TNPTP has had a beavers tail (Ottawa specialty ... dough loaded with cinnamon and can be topped with whip cream, chocolate syrup.. etc)


----------



## HairEgo

True!

TNPTP Has been to Toronto before...


----------



## GillT

True. I went when visiting family in Waterloo.





TNPTP is allergic to nuts....


----------



## HairEgo

False! I love me some peanut butter...

TNPTP always has cold hands...


----------



## esha

True! And my feet!

TNPTP buys lottery tickets


----------



## HairEgo

True!

TNPTP drives a black car...


----------



## Johnnie

False

TNPTP has their tongue pierced


----------



## esha

False

TNPTP has a blue room in their house


----------



## HairEgo

False

TNPTP has more then one computer in their house...


----------



## Johnnie

True we have 5

TNPTP likes the taste of baby food


----------



## HairEgo

LOL True..

TNPTP Can wiggle their nose...


----------



## Johnnie

True, but very slightly






TNPTP wears a size 8 shoe


----------



## HairEgo

False! Size 9





TNPTP would rather wear flip flops over high heels....


----------



## Jazzie

False

TNPTP would rather go barefoot


----------



## HairEgo

False

TNPTP likes the movie Dirty Dancing...


----------



## Johnnie

True, that movie is great!

TNPTP loves to do their laundry


----------



## HairEgo

False!

TNPTP might adopt a child one day....


----------



## makeupjunkie00

False!

TNP TP is wearing makeup


----------



## laurafaye

False!

TNPTP has a degree.


----------



## Dawn

True I'm a nurse

TNPTP is planning a vacation


----------



## Kraezinsane

False:



Although I dream about a 5 day cruise for my 5 year anniversary.. (In 2 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

TNPTP has switched their major at school more than three times.


----------



## divadoll

True: Biology to Political Science to Business





TNPTP wishes they won the lottery.


----------



## Shelley

True

TNPTP likes dogs


----------



## divadoll

true I love my doggie

TNPTP didn't get enough sleep


----------



## Shelley

True.

TNPTP likes chocolate.


----------



## divadoll

true

TNPTP has children


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

False

TNPTP secretly wear a cape and underwear over their tights and fights crime at night!


----------



## divadoll

so very very false.

TNPTP hates bugs.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

True (mostly)

TNPTP has never been abroad


----------



## malemakeuplover

False

TNTPT has done makeup professionally.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

True - worked on a few shoots

TNPTP has a phobia of spiders


----------



## malemakeuplover

False.

TNPTP Is a gay man.


----------



## Tyari

Couldn't be further from the truth.

The next person watches Drop Dead Diva.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses

False

TNPTP is drunk as they reply


----------



## taragirlie21

False

TNPTP has played strip-something and lost


----------



## divadoll

False

TNPTP has been parasailing.


----------



## Babs28

True - In Key West

TNPTP wants to switch careers


----------



## Deareux

True

TNPTP once ate something that fell on the floor.


----------



## Sunflowercake

true - mnms have to be saved, 3 second rule

TNPTP - would rather be at Sephora right now.


----------



## JC327

Definitely true!

TNPTP - is a makeup addict


----------



## wrkreads

only partially true, lol

TNPTP likes red lipstick.


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP-loves cats


----------



## jesemiaud

> True TNPTP-loves cats


 True! We have three. TNPTP has colored their hair a nontraditional color.


----------



## Sunflowercake

false

TNPTP loves sushi


----------



## wrkreads

False Tnptp has eaten moose meat


----------



## Sunflowercake

false

TNPTP loves snow


----------



## jesemiaud

> false TNPTP loves snow


 Most definitely false!  TNPTP has blue eyes.


----------



## Sunflowercake

True

TNPTP loves pasta


----------



## wrkreads

True TNPTP celebrates their birthday every year


----------



## Sunflowercake

false (while I eat cake with my husband every year, I haven;t had a birthday party in 8 years) TNPTP loves their job


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

false (while I eat cake with my husband every year, I haven;t had a birthday party in 8 years)

TNPTP loves their job
True! I just changed jobs in December (from external audit in a CPA firm to internal audit with a large healthcare corporation). Love, love, love it!

TNPTP has snow on the ground right now.


----------



## wrkreads

False! We only had 2 snowfalls this year in Dec. Tnptp likes to garden.


----------



## JC327

False,  I do love flowers.

TNPTP- Loves having dessert


----------



## jesemiaud

> False,Â  I do love flowers. TNPTP- Loves having dessert


 Yum...true! TNPTP has a furbaby (or two or three, lol)


----------



## wrkreads

Technically true. We have a cat, but it's actually my sister-in-law's, I just doubt she's going to come take it home. TNPTP played team sports as a kid (or adult).


----------



## Sunflowercake

false

(I did ballet and was a lifeguard but I consider neither a team)

TNPTP likes country music


----------



## JC327

Some what true, I love most kids of music

TNPTP- loves naps.


----------



## wrkreads

Only if I feel refershed after, and not like I was run over by a bus.

TNPTP read more than 10 books in 2013.


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP- Loves wine


----------



## jesemiaud

True...although I shouldn't drink it because I am sensitive to the sulfites. TNPTP likes to go fishing.


----------



## wrkreads

False. I find it boring, unless I actually catch something. Tnptp has swum in an ocean.


----------



## jesemiaud

True...although I'm not sure it was actual "swimming". More like wading...and then I stepped on a nail. Not fun! TNPTP - has decorated some part of their office/house, etc for Valentine's Day


----------



## JC327

False, I have been so lazy this year.

TNPTP- loves purses


----------



## IndiaLynRose

True TNPTP- loves cats


----------



## JC327

Definitely True!

TNPTP- Loves nail polish


----------



## Sunflowercake

True! TNPTP enjoys cooking from scratch


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP- Loves coconut


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes!! I love coconut. TNPT likes to get pedicures


----------



## JC327

Yes

TNPTP- Loves animals


----------



## CajunKitty

Yes! TNPTP likes chocolate.


----------



## JC327

Yes

TNPTP-  Really hates  it when vacation is over.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes, yes she does!

TNPTP has a collection of pens


----------



## JC327

Yes, not quite a collection but definitely tons of pens in this house.

TNPTP- Loves bold lipstick.


----------



## Sunflowercake

oh yes i do!

TNPTP would adopt 10 cats, if possible.


----------



## JC327

Definitely yes!

TNPTP- Would love to own a zoo.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes please!

TNPTP would rather be at dunkin doughnuts right now


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Would love a beach vacation.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes, please!

TNPTP hates cake


----------



## JC327

Definitely false

TNPTP- Loves getting their hair done.


----------



## Sunflowercake

very true

TNPTP loves to talk to their family


----------



## JC327

true

TNPTP- Loves getting tattoed.


----------



## Sunflowercake

very much so. It's like you know me so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP likes German food


----------



## JC327

Love it!

TNPTP- Loves chocolate.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes she does

TNPTP speaks multiple languages


----------



## JC327

Yes

TNPTP- Loves shopping at Sephora.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yes lol

TNTP is already planning the next vacation


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Is an enabler.


----------



## Jac13

False

TNPTP loves salsa dancing


----------



## JC327

false ( i have 2 left feet lol)

TNPTP- Loves relaxing by the beach.


----------



## Jac13

Yes

TNPTP loves kickboxing.


----------



## JC327

false

TNPTP- Loves to try new makeup products.


----------



## Jac13

true

TNPTP

loves comic books


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP- Loves Surprises.


----------



## Lana S-t

True.

TNPTP- is drinking coffee now..


----------



## JC327

Lol so true! It so happened I was holding my cup of coffee in the other hand.

TNPTP-loves to smile.


----------



## Sunflowercake

absolutely

TNPTP likes to go to the beach


----------



## JC327

So true!

TNPTP- Loves to spoil their pet.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes she does 

TNPTP is on vacation right now


----------



## JC327

Sadly not anymore.

TNPTP- is a nail polish and lipstick addict.


----------



## Sunflowercake

oh yes lol

TNPTP would like to take a nap right now


----------



## JC327

Yes, all the time.

TNPTP- Enjoys cuddling with their pet.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes!

TNPTP loves Ice Cream


----------



## JC327

so true!

TNPTP- Wants Germany to win the world cup.


----------



## Sunflowercake

very much so hehehe

TNPTP is waiting on an important package


----------



## JC327

Yes! im dying for it to come.

TNPTP- Got an awesome package yesterday.


----------



## Sunflowercake

that's right 

TNPTP would like to take a lunch break right now


----------



## JC327

False, i should be sleeping lol

TNPTP-Loves baby animals.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yeeeeeees she does! I got an e-mail about a baby deer today, I was looking at it for about 20 minutes lol

TNPTP likes tea betterthan coffee


----------



## JC327

lol baby animals are the best!

Yes I love tea &lt;3 

TNPTP- Loves the color blue.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Absolutely! It's my favorite!

TNPTP always has pet hair everywhere


----------



## JC327

Yes my cat loves to decorate me with her hair

TNPTP-Hates being stuck at work.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes

TNPTP really wants a new nailpolish


----------



## JC327

Yes I always do

TNPTP-Loves Sephora shopping sprees.


----------



## Sunflowercake

unfortunately yes, lol, she does

TNPTP would like some Spaghettieis right now


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Loves nap time.


----------



## Courtnee

false. I don't really. I adore it. so yeah, I guess its true. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tnptp: prefers straightened hair rather than curled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake

partially true, I find it easier to straighten my hair but I like both hairstyles on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP loves being with family


----------



## JC327

Only when they're not being anoying lol

TNPTP-Really whishes they had a candy bar right now.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False. I actually really crave greens for some reason xD

TNPTP has too many shoes.


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP-Thinks they need more makeup.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Yes! I can never get enough makeup ♥

TNPTP love peanut butter!


----------



## JC327

Yes! peanut butter and nutella sandwiches are awesome lol

TNPTP- Loves getting gifts.


----------



## Sunflowercake

why yes she does!

TNPTP would like some peace and quiet right now


----------



## JC327

Absolutely yes!

TNPTP-Wants a cupcake.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Yes, or 5! xD

TNPTP never fractured any of their bones.


----------



## Courtnee

false, oh how I wish though! 

tnptp: loves the colour black.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True! My hair is black ♥

TNPTP has a bad fear of spiders.


----------



## JC327

Yes! 

TNPTP- Loves their mom's cooking.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True - it's okay haha

TNPTP loves to accessorize


----------



## Courtnee

oh so true girl!!!! XD

tnptp loves puffy eyes. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

FALSE, haha xD

TNPTP still has her/his favorite stuffed animal from childhood.


----------



## CaseyR

Yes... hah.. Should I admit this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP partied lots this weekend.


----------



## Courtnee

false, but I would have loved to, with my millions of friends. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP loves ugg boots.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False.

TNPTP has coffee every day


----------



## Courtnee

false.

TNPTP is allergic to chilli


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False. 

TNPTP likes to read.


----------



## Courtnee

TRUE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP loves cows. ( I think they are so cute)


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False.

TNPTP is hungry right now o:


----------



## Courtnee

so true! XD

TNPTP loves to eat with a fork


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True! I hate eating with my hands.

TNPTP wish she had a bunch of candy right in front of her!


----------



## CaseyR

True!  I neglected anything sweet when grocery shopping tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The next person loves the 1980s


----------



## Courtnee

true.

TNPTP doesn't mind a dirty oven


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False s:

TNPTP believes in fate


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP- Loves the rain.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True!

TNPTP have read Chris Carters series of crime books.


----------



## JC327

false

TNPTP- Loves going to the beach.


----------



## CaseyR

False (I'm just too pale lol)

TNPTP is also an insomniac.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

haha false; funny because I'm almost the opposite. Looove getting me some sleep ♥

TNPTP loves walking in the forest.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes, I would love  that

TNPTP wants to go see animals somewhere


----------



## JC327

Yes! possibly some goats lol

TNPTP- Loves to paint her nails.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

false, I hate it; but I do it anyway as I love when I'm done painting my nails xD

TNPTP have/have had ombre hair


----------



## CaseyR

False, but only for now ;D

TNPTP owns a pair of gladiator sandals


----------



## Courtnee

so true! gosh I love em.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP: wants to grow their hair long.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

true/false? I already have extremely long hair xD

TNPTP will rather eat boring food, than not buy beauty products for a month.


----------



## CaseyR

True!  I've been told I always eat boring food, by choice lol

TNPTP would rather have no coffee or tea than not buy beauty products for a month.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP has a broad taste in music.


----------



## Sunflowercake

very true, my playlists confuse people very much hahaha

TNPTP likes to eat yoghurt


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

true, especially if I add in fruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP loves blazers for an outfit


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP- Hates waiting.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True - especially for beauty products to arrive haha

TNPTP is engaged or wants to be


----------



## Courtnee

true! so wanna be.

TNPTP has some type of object that has sentimental value


----------



## JC327

Too many of them lol

TNPTP- Loves perfume.


----------



## BeautyMuch

True!

TNPTP hates when her/his bobby pins disappears.


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- loves experimenting with their hair.


----------



## CaseyR

If having lots of wigs/extensions counts, True!

TNPTP to post owns a lot of hair accessories.


----------



## Courtnee

false.

TNPTP needs a hair cut.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True!

TNPTP hates reality TV


----------



## CaseyR

True! lol

TNPTP likes horror movies


----------



## Courtnee

false. :scared: 

TNPTP= has a dream to get married in paris?


----------



## Allison H

Tee hee you beat me to it!


----------



## Allison H

Ah nope, it'd be nice but I loved where I got married.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP loves manicures.


----------



## Courtnee

never had one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

TNPTP loves dying their hair


----------



## Allison H

Yes!

TNPTP loves swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Courtnee

never tried it... do I have to? like, is it amazing. 

TNPTP has to buy whatever she loves (even if it hurts her wallet) -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False.

TNPTP got burned from the sun this summer.


----------



## CaseyR

True!  It only took about 15 minutes, too! lol

TNPTP Got a nice tan this summer.


----------



## Courtnee

haven't had summer, so false. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP has shaved their head before


----------



## Allison H

False...boy would I look ugly!

TNPTP has had their dress/skirt stuck in their underwear.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False xD

TNPTP can sing really well.


----------



## CaseyR

I wish true, but false lol Though, I cover it up with lots of reverb live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP likes to paint or draw.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True! 

TNPTP rarely shares her own secrets o:


----------



## CaseyR

False, I think. lol I believe most of mine are out hah

TNPTP has shared secrets recently. o:


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Hmm.. false I think o:

TNPTP has a no buy month in August


----------



## CaseyR

I don't think I've ever successfully had one of those, so false. lol

TNPTP had/has plans for this Saturday evening.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP prefers reading over watching movies


----------



## CaseyR

Me either, so it seems now lol

__________________________

True!  Though I do watch my share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP has her nails painted atm.


----------



## Courtnee

false.

TNPTP needs to cut their feet. :lol:


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP is a very positive person in general


----------



## Courtnee

um dunno... false.  :unsure2:

TNPTP has issues with reality?


----------



## JC327

false

TNPTP- Loves to  spend time with family.


----------



## CaseyR

True.

TNPTP has a large family.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True.

TNPTP had junk food recently


----------



## Courtnee

true...  and what!!! *pokes tongue to anyone who looks at her funny*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP had her eyes set on a new pair of earrings today.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False.

TNPTP has a pink bag


----------



## CaseyR

False (atm lol)

TNPTP has rings on.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False.

TNPTP reads a lot of books lately


----------



## JC327

false but I wish I did

TNPTP- Needs more makeup.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True! 

TNPTP has a walk-in closet


----------



## CaseyR

True! (Though it's getting harder to walk in lol).

TNPTP owns several pairs of heels.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False v_v I'm planning on getting a big collection though!

TNPTP has a celebrity crush!


----------



## JC327

True

TNPTP- Wants to change their hair color.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP is never shy


----------



## CaseyR

False.. lol

TNPTP can be loud.


----------



## Courtnee

true. who cant right?

tnptpt loves gaming... I know I do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP has a blog.


----------



## CaseyR

Sorta lol It's been a little um.. 'inactive' hah

TNPTP has been on tv at some point.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP is really tired today


----------



## Courtnee

so true.

tnptp has a best friend.


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Loves doing laundry.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False!

TNPTP love watching sports


----------



## CaseyR

False (Until sports up their fashion elements lol)

TNPTP usually wears her hair down


----------



## JC327

False mostly up

TNPTP-Hates getting up early in the morning.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

true!

TNPTP knows how to do a lot of different braids


----------



## CaseyR

False (someday! hah)

TNPTP Know how to do different updos


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True

TNPTP has met a celebrity


----------



## JC327

True 

TNPTP- Loves taking out the trash.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP have had short hair


----------



## JC327

Yes and thinking of going back to it

TNPTP- Needs to paint their nails.


----------



## CaseyR

True, I so do!  But what color?  I can't decide lol

TNPTP has already painted their nails.


----------



## JC327

Lol I need to paint my nails too.

TNPTP- WAnts another pet.


----------



## CaseyR

True!  I want to get a cat.  I'll name him Stevens (Cat Stevens; yeah I'm super lame lol)

TNPTP has a cute name for one of their pets.


----------



## JC327

True  so many names for one cat lol

TNPTP-Loves to stay up late.


----------



## CaseyR

lol So true!

_________

True; I often do, though today at work I soo regretted it! lol

TNPTP has dyed her hair recently.


----------



## JC327

False last time was in June.

TNPTP-Loves going to work.


----------



## CaseyR

True! Atm Anyway lol I just started working in a theatrics/costumes shop last week, so it seems to be right up my alley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP has a favorite makeup item used every day.


----------



## JC327

Congrats on having a job you love!

Yes! EOS in sweet mint

TNPTP- Likes to help others.


----------



## CaseyR

Thanks!  And that EOS in sweet mint sounds awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_____________________________________________

True; I do love volunteer work

TNPTP has done a friend's makeup recently.


----------



## Courtnee

false.

tnptp has a big dream


----------



## JC327

Yes lots of them!

TNPTP- Loves comedies.


----------



## Courtnee

false.

tnptp has wavy black hair?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP is done studying.


----------



## JC327

true

TNPTP- Plans on staying up late tonight.


----------



## CaseyR

True, though not by my usual standards as I work tomorrow.  I'll probably still go to Starbucks and stay until 1am; I think that's late-ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP has to work tomorrow.


----------



## Courtnee

false.

tnptp is a millionaire.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

I wish haha.

TNPTP has read over 100 books.


----------



## Courtnee

false, but im not far.

tnptp wears fluffy slippers


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False 

TNPTP were a tomboy as a kid


----------



## CaseyR

True; I certainly dressed like one lol

TNPTP wasn't a tomboy as a kid hah


----------



## JC327

false 

TNPTP- Would like to sleep all day.


----------



## CaseyR

True.  Totally feel that way now after work, though I want to go out tonight :/

TNPTP did something fun this weekend.


----------



## JC327

Yes! 

TNPTP- Loves going to the movies.


----------



## Courtnee

true, though I forgot what its like as I haven't been since I was maybe 9-10? :scared:

tnptp thinks that they have big eyes without makeup.


----------



## JC327

Aww you definitely need a trip to the movies.

False I have small eyes.

TNPTP- Likes to try  different foods.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True!

TNPTP has more than 1 eyeshadow palette


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Had a lazy Sunday.


----------



## CaseyR

True; did I ever! lol

TNPTP often wears sunglasses.


----------



## JC327

All the time!

TNPTP- Desperately wants to take a nap.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True! but I can't sleep tonight then xD

TNPTP always have lashes in stock


----------



## JC327

True but I have never tried them

TNPTP- Hates doing the dishes.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

True, that's why I got a dishwasher

TNPTP loves H&amp;M clothes


----------



## JC327

Definitely true!

TNPTP- Loves eating soup.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False

TNPTP listens to music all the time


----------



## CaseyR

True!  I try! lol

TNPTP has dyed her hair blonde at some point.


----------



## JC327

false 

TNPTP- Loves fall.


----------



## CaseyR

True!  I can wear my jackets (which I also do in the summer) and it's not too hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TNPTP has gone to a concert recently..


----------



## JC327

false

TNPTP- Likes to fall asleep listening to music.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False. I actually need complete silence to fall asleep, but the sound of rain is the exception. 

TNPTP has no problem with dental appointments.


----------



## JC327

True I love my dentist! Sounds crazy I know but he is so nice.

TNPTP- Is looking foward to being lazy all day today.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

False, no time for being lazy today

TNPTP will most likely read today


----------



## JC327

I hope so, I have lots of books to catch up on.

TNPTP- Loves it when it rains.


----------



## Courtnee

so true, I really get sleepy when I hear the pitter patter of the rain against my window. 

tnptp hates the colour purple


----------



## JC327

False its one of my favorite colors.

TNPTP- Likes to have cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Courtnee

nice, I like purple too.

ture, the only thing is... my stomach always plays up for breakfast, so I just have something lighter. :/

tnptp wishes she could do cartwheels all day long :lol:


----------



## JC327

Yes! but i dont know how to lol

TNPTP- wishes  they didnt have to clean today.


----------



## Courtnee

lol, I used to be able to, until I met chocolate!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:

true!!!

TNPTP wishes they could pull off a pixie cut.


----------



## Allison H

True...I'm pretty sure I'd look like a boy if I got one.

TNPTP loves bubble baths.


----------



## CaseyR

True, I So do!  Not sure how people live in places with only showers lol

TNPTP has used Netflix during the past 24 hours.


----------



## JC327

Nope might be the only person without Netflix

TNPTP- Wants fall to hurry up and get here.


----------



## ChemLady

TRUE! The temperature where I live dipped into the low 70 high 60s the other day and all I want is fall now lol

TNPTP shaves their legs frequently in the winter.


----------



## JC327

false lol

TNPTP- Wants to eat cake.


----------



## Sunflowercake

always lol

TNPTP is already thinking about the next weekend


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Is ready to go home.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes, indeed

TNPTP would like some chocolate now


----------



## JC327

I always want chocolate!

TNPTP- Loves wearing bright lipsticks.


----------



## Sunflowercake

sure do

TNPTP enjoys listening to 90s Hip Hop


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Cant wait to get a new tattoo.


----------



## Sunflowercake

very much so!

TNPTP doesn't have sun outside right now


----------



## JC327

Yup its the middle of the night.

TNPTP- Hates it when its humid outside.


----------



## Sunflowercake

so much!!!

TNPTP is having a relaxing day


----------



## JC327

True!

TNPTP- Is looking foward to tonight.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes!!! So much

TNPTP coud go for a nap right now


----------



## JC327

Yes, im always ready to nap!

TNPTP- Really wants to buy more lipsticks.


----------



## Sunflowercake

yes, always lol

TNPTP would like to travel to see family


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP-Wish they didnt have to be at work.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Lol yes I did earlier

Tnptp would get 10 more cats if possible


----------



## JC327

Yes, definitely!

TNPTP- Would love to be eating maultaschen right now.


----------



## Sunflowercake

oh my gosh that would be fantastic!!!

TNPTP is happy that  Pumplin Spice everything season is here


----------



## JC327

Yes, times a million lol

TNPTP- Would rather be home cuddling with her dog.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Lol usually, yes

TNPTP would  love to goto Starbucks right now


----------



## JC327

Yes for psl lol

TNPTP- Wishes she won the lottery.


----------



## Sunflowercake

would be nice lol

TNPTP loves German food


----------



## JC327

Yes, so much!

TNPTP- wishes they could go on a beach vacation.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Always!!

TNPTP loves to cook late at nights


----------



## JC327

Yes!

TNPTP- Really wants to get some rest.


----------

